#juju-gui 2013-02-25
<hatch> good morning
<frankban> hi hatch 
<hatch> so how was everyones weekend?
<benji> bac: http://pastebin.com/0M4PiXZD
<bac> hi hatch.  had a lovely long weekend.  hope yours was good
<hatch> yeah it was really sunny here - which is a little odd for this time of year
<hatch> today is looking like it's goign to be the same
<hatch> the supply of Fire Emblem Awakening for 3DS is so bad people are charging a $25 premium online for it hah!
<rick_h_> benji: howdy
<benji> hi rick_h_; so, post-merge...
<rick_h_> yea, qa'ing fun for all
<benji> do you have a card on the kanban board?
<rick_h_> hmm, on ours. I didn't add one to yours
<benji> after a merge the app is updated on http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/ you can go there to QA your change
<benji> rick_h_: that prbably makes sense; I ask because there is a UI/UX review slot on ours that tracks if there is something for the UI/UX guys to review
<rick_h_> ok, and then once qa'd just mark the bug as fix released? 
<rick_h_> benji: ok, good to know. 
<benji> rick_h_: right
<hatch> bcsaller_: 'charmstore' is the default namespace correct? if no namespace is defined it's the default?
<bcsaller_> hatch: yes, thats passed in at init and set as default
<hatch> alright I'm going to change that to be something more generic - I just didn't want to change it if I was understanding incorrectly
<gary_poster> hatch, I converted your kanban card to a prototype card as we discussed
<hatch> funny story I was watching a c# tutorial yesterday and the guy took a template and moved the opening curly brackets onto the new line....I cringed haha
<gary_poster> hatch, and then I put the actual bugs as cards, to be moved through one at a time
<hatch> gary_poster: sounds good! I'm fighting with edge cases right now :/
<gary_poster> hatch, and they are all at the top of the board now
<hatch> gotcha
<gary_poster> cool hatch.  don't forget that, if you've proved the basic story in the prototype, you can just move on to the TDD approach.  OTOH, if you think these edge cases might affect the underlying design, go for it.
<hatch> yeah unfortunately they do -  I woudln't feel right submitting it as is
<hatch> sorry that's not entirely true
<hatch> the one I'm finishing now does
<hatch> then I can call it
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> I have a postit note that says "split it up"
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Actually doing the full TDD thing would be even more fab
<bac> benji: hangout died.  won't come back.  let's chat after call
<benji> bac: k
<bac> benji: entityName is a string
<gary_poster> rick_h_, thanks again for the fix for bug 1111730.  We will be making a release today, hopefully.  we've been experimenting with moving bugs to "fix committed" and then we actually will mark them as "fix released" when we make the tarball.  That may just be too annoying, but fwiw that's where we are
<_mup_> Bug #1111730: Unit count widget misplaced <ie10> <juju-gui:Fix Released> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111730 >
<bac> f(a,b type) means both a and b are of the same type
<benji> bac: I figured, I was just wondering why it isn't declared as such
<bac> shortcut
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ah ok. Yea we battle the same idea of 'released' with things as well. 
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> bac: saving those 7 characters is a big win
<hatch> OK fixed now to split this up
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> jujugui call nowm oops
<bac> benji: quick hangout?
<benji> bac: I do make a mean BBQ potato
<hatch> mmmmmm BBQ
<hatch> mine has been covered with about 2ft of snow for too long
<gary_poster> move someplace warmer :-P
<jovan2> gary_poster et al - prototype is at https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B1IM--9A1RkTV3FQLVJtbjZvUGM
<gary_poster> thank you jovan2 looking now
<bcsaller_> Makyo: rapi is further along than suspected , it should just be an improv thing, and the key is 'env'
<Makyo> bcsaller_, ah, awesome.
<hatch> gary_poster: haha if anything i'd move somewhere with MORE snow :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> yikes lbox just rejected me because my indentation was wrong
<hatch> note to self....check indentation
<Makyo> hatch, make lint is what's catching that. make prep can help, too, if the beautifier can fix it.
<hatch> it's also dumping on me because of an invalid jsdoc tag
<hatch> I thought we used yuidoc?
<Makyo> hatch, we do.  Wonder what that's about?
<gary_poster> hatch, if you can turn off the option probably fine
<hatch> will investimagate
<gary_poster> (must be jshint)
<Makyo> The only jshint tag we're using is bitwise operations, right?
<gary_poster> dunno
<hatch> *shudder* bitwise in js
<Makyo> :/
<hatch> you're a bitwise fan?
<Makyo> I don't care too strongly either way, and the code that uses it isn't mine, but I do like tools that get the job done :)
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> virtualenv/bin/gjslint --strict --nojsdoc --jslint_error=all
<hatch> but it's still flagging the jsdoc stuff
<benji> hatch: do you mean yuidoc?
<hatch> nope it's dumping on me because my indentation is off on a couple lines and because my documentation is not 'valid'
<benji> hatch: if you pastebin the output I'll be glad to see if I can help
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1e9e97bf336735ad288a
<hatch> damnit I can't claim that gist
<hatch> ohh we have the --strict tag
<hatch> that's why it's failing
<hatch> anyone have any objections to me removing that?
<hatch> https://developers.google.com/closure/utilities/docs/linter_howto?hl=en search for --strict
<benji> hatch: I'm pretty sure we actively want --strict; we've had it enabled for quite a while without it killing us, so I'm curious why it is causing problems now
<hatch> well I'm using non jsdoc tags
<hatch> they are valid yuidoc tags though
<benji> if you push this to a branch that I can grab I will be glad to look at it
<hatch> yup it's pushed
<hatch> 1130787-subapp-app-extension
<benji> I can construct one, but a full branch URL would be more helpful.
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1130787-subapp-app-extension
<hatch> :)
<hatch> if we want to be able to use all of the yuidoc syntax flag we have to drop --strict
<hatch> OR, I could just delete those flags and indent the things as it likes
<benji> hatch: re. @public: just remove it; re. indentation: I think you know what to do there ;); re. Type should be immediately after @param tag: reverse the name and type ("{object} config" not "config {object}")
<hatch> ♫ To the right, to the right, all of my tasks to the right to the right ♫
<benji> re. "descriptions must end with valid punctuation such as a period.": do what it says :)
<benji> heh
<hatch> I can dooo eeet
<benji> I actualy prefer it the way you have it, but it's not worth enguaging with the linter about it.
 * hatch punches the linter for fun
<hatch> you got it
 * hatch grumbles and contemplates writing a blog post on how linters hinder innovation in hopes it gets picked up by Fox's hype machine
<hatch> wow github support deleted that gist already...that was like 10m
<benji> bac: I have a passing test!
<hatch> O K jshint is a little nuts.... it won't let me use ++
<hatch> lol
<frankban> += 1 for jshint!
<hatch> frankban: lol yup
<hatch> although it's not allowing me to use fallthrough's on my switch statement
<hatch> rofl it says file must use "use strict" then it says strings must use single quotes
<bac> benji: yay
<hatch> ahah /* falls through */ is a workaround
<frankban> gary_poster: re bug 1130793, what do you think about including the new helpers (from the charm) in the same MP? 
<_mup_> Bug #1130793: For safety, Python charm-helpers juju-log command should insert a "--" before the log message. <Juju Charm Tools:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130793 >
<hatch> *sigh* tests are failing
<hatch> has anyone seen this error before?
<hatch>   1) Application basics "before all" hook:
<hatch>      TypeError: 'undefined' is not an object (evaluating 'c._buildCfg')
<hatch> it's on test-prod not test-debug
<benji> bac: it isn't my greatest work, but this seems sufficient for the moment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565315/
<hatch> ohhh I didn't add the module to modules-prod
<hatch> *the more you know*
<hatch> hmm nope that shoudln't be it
<hatch> whenever someone has a second I'd like some input on why this branch won't pass test-prod - I am almost 100% sure it's because it's not loading in the new extension https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1130787-subapp-app-extension
<hatch> ^ jujugui
<benji> hatch: I can look; let me run the tests real quick to be sure I am seeing the same thing
<hatch> sure I'm running `make test-prod`
<hatch> I swear I'll get all of these procedures down ;)
<benji> arg, I have to reinstall mocha-phantomjs; one sec
<bac> benji: i think it is fine.  it did find a a real bug.
<bac> benji: how to proceed?  want me to merge it in and propose or do you want to?
<benji> bac: have at it
<bac> benji: ok, thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, sorry don't know why I didn't see before.  Probably too late but +1
<gary_poster> oh, I was not here that's why. :-P  gradual lunching is the order of the day
<benji> it'd be really nice if the HACKING document was actually a literate shell script  or something that would just run all the commands... oh!  if we prefixed the commands with a command prompt, wwe could have a make target that pulled them out and ran them
<hatch> I have to say I haven't used a makescript in YEARS until 2 weeks ago
<hatch> :)
<hatch> well at least directly
<benji> you poor, poor deprived person; I'm glad we got to you when we did
<frankban> gary_poster: not too late, thanks. We also have a gui branch implementing a log_hook context manager. we did that as a first attempt to workaround the juju-log gojuju problem. it could be worth proposing it anyway
<gary_poster> fine by me frankban, yeah
<hatch> benji: lol iunnoo.....if I write a node script I can run it on windows too ;)
<hatch> well unless it relies on a unix tool
<hatch> heh
<benji> exactly!  good hygiene requires using tools that will never work on windows, therefore you needn't fear being forced to use it
<benji> ok, hatch, I have reproduced the failure, looking quickly
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ok great
<hatch> thanks
<benji> hatch: I am seeing lots of merge conflict markers in the code, e.g., app/assets/javascripts/app-subapp-extension.js
<bac> benji: just curious, did you deploy and hit with your ws client?
<benji> bac: nope
<bac> will do
<hatch> benji: that's interesting because the files doesn't exist in trunk
<benji> hatch: I figured out where the conflicts came from, it is because I had modified my branch of your branch when looking at your lint issues; I've fixed it and am now looking at the test failure
<hatch> ahh ok
<benji> hatch: if I apply this diff, all the tests pass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565397/
<benji> I suspect that translates to "you did something wrong" ;P
<benji> but at the moment I don't have anything more insiteful to say
<hatch> lol - so if I make it so that it doesn't extend the extension then it works
<benji> yep
<hatch> i am pretty sure it has something to do with the module being loaded because test-debug passes just fine
<benji> so... maybe you need to initialize the config earlier, or defer calling some of the subclass code that needs the config until later
<hatch> the file is in assets/javascripts does that mean I need to include it manually in modules-prod?
<benji> I don't know without looking at how those files are used.  That sounds like something good to investigate though.
<benji> I'll check back after lunch and see if there is anything I can do to help.
<hatch> yeah I think I'll go grab some lunch now then investigate
<hatch> thanks for the help
<hatch> and back
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> benji: I figured it out - I needed to add it to the 'merge-files' file
<hatch> I should probably document that somewhere
<benji> hatch: hmm, that doesn't sound right; the dependency should be picked up automatically
<hatch> all of the modules under the assets dir are in there
<hatch> so I'm assuming that's correct
<benji> hatch: oh, I thought you were adding code that you had written, not third-party code
<benji> wait, I think you are adding code you wrote, in that case, assets is not the best place for it
<hatch> oh...darn I just proposed it
<hatch> I put it in there because that's where I saw bcsaller_ put the new routing stuff
<hatch> I could create another folder for extensions I suppose
<benji> hatch: I suspect a location under "app" is most appropriate
<hatch> alright I can fix that - can you comment that on the review?
<gary_poster> hatch, if it is generic and potentially sharable then I don't think anyone can really complain that you put it in assets
<gary_poster> sharable == usable by others
<hatch> ok great - because yes it's very generic
<hatch> wow that took way to long heh - at least now I know the processes :)
<benji> we should consider an index of assets that catalogs things like where we got them from and what version they are, etc.
<gary_poster> hatch if you are done with the prototype--you've gotten feedback from Ben and you like it and it works and stuff--then move it to "release: daily" on the board so other people can use your spot on the board please
<hatch> ok but the prototype I'm not proposing though...correct?
<gary_poster> hatch, right you are done with it
<gary_poster> as far as the board is concerned
<gary_poster> you won't work on it again--it's done.  yeah?
<hatch> yep it's done
<gary_poster> then it is as released as it ever will be :-)
<hatch> great can you triage bug #1132943
<_mup_> Bug #1132943: Create an app scaffold that others can use with Y.SubApp <juju-gui:New for hatch> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132943 >
<hatch> I already created a task for it
<benji> bac: what can I do to push our card forward?
<bac> benji: i have it in review.  and i'm now trying to figure out how to get a single diff of the two pieces of work to annotate as a HOWTO.
<gary_poster> hatch you have privileges to triage it, right?  If not, I'll change it so you do.  I am not the gate keeper, we (the team) are.  The bug is high importance, as you correctly triaged it.  This is demonstrable, because we have decided to work on it now, and that's what "high" means to us.  Since you triaged it, and you are on the team, it is triaged. :-)
<bac> benji: so, i think getting this add-get-2 branch landed and doing the write up is all that needs to be done to finish the card.  you agree?
<hatch> gary_poster: OHHH ok, it said that the gatekeeper had reviewed....I assumed that was you :D
<gary_poster> hatch I went ahead and triaged it, but (a) does that make sense?  and (b) could you verify that you see the option to change the status
<hatch> yes I have the ability to change it
<gary_poster> hatch completely understandable.  ok excellent
<benji> bac: yep, I agree
<bac> benji: so...i'm not sure what there is to do collaboratively, except maybe review the draft of the doc once i get it.
<gary_poster> there's room to statr another command card if that makes sense
<gary_poster> start
<hazmat> bcsaller_, merged re ls annotations, thanks
<gary_poster> benji or you could do those design ones
<gary_poster> bug 1125424
<_mup_> Bug #1125424: Tweaks to loading messages and login visuals <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125424 >
<bcsaller_> hazmat: thanks :)
<hatch> jujugui: could I get some reviews on https://codereview.appspot.com/7381055/ please so I can open up my spot on the board
<bcsaller_> hatch: I'll take one
<hatch> thanks sir
<gary_poster> hatch, I'm working on it.  (your tags are supposed to show you if anyone claimed it)
<hatch> ahhh I see now
<gary_poster> hatch, I'm not sure how much we should care yet, but AFAICT your new js module does not show up in the docs (make view-docs)
<bcsaller_> for some reason the diff on app/app.js is broken. wonder how that happened
<gary_poster> hatch, if you don't think we should care then argue as such on Friday :-)  we talked about it before and we were/I was wishy washy about it
<hatch> bcsaller_: actually all the diffs are broken
<hatch> :/
<hatch> gary_poster: nope I agree docs are important
<bcsaller_> except the new module
<gary_poster> hatch, verified that bcsaller_ is correct.  I was hoping that there are not in fact changes in those other files, but they do have changes in fact
<gary_poster> in fact in fact
<hatch> yeah single line changes
<hatch> I can try re-propose?
<bcsaller_> hatch: yeah, try that 
<hatch> ok it's on it's way
<bcsaller_> Makyo: the new rapi-rollup should have basic annotations if you didn't see that already 
<Makyo> bcsaller_, thanks, just saw.
<hatch> looks like the same issue wrt the diffs
<gary_poster> It's correct in the MP :-/ dunno what's going on with rietveld
<gary_poster> hatch, re bug 1132933, you are right that it should be documented.  That is only necessary for the "assets" bits
<_mup_> Bug #1132933: document the merge-files file <juju-gui:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132933 >
<gary_poster> I will comment to that effect
<hatch> sounds good
<hatch> ok the second branch that I did has the same diff bug
<hatch> what the heck is going on there
<benji> bac: let me know if there is anything I can do to further the cause.  In the meantime I will start a new card
<gary_poster> hatch, at least as far as I am concerned, don't worry about it.  The other files have trivial changes I see in the MP
<hatch> ok I'm just concerned that they result didn't have the actual changes
<gary_poster> hatch, look at https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1130787-subapp-app-extension/+merge/150414
<hatch> OH i know why
<hatch> it's "related" to two branches
<hatch> thats gota be it
<gary_poster> hatch,it is?
<gary_poster> don't see that
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1130790
<_mup_> Bug #1130790: Create Y.SubApp by extending Y.App <juju-gui:Triaged by hatch> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130790 >
<hatch> maybe....? :)
<gary_poster> hatch, maybe that is confusing to lbox/rietveld.  shouldn't be.  isn't to the MP.
<hatch> yeah oh well
<gary_poster> hatch, lbox is something we can hack on
<hatch> I don't think you want me anywhere near a makefile :P
<gary_poster> not that I have
<hatch> oh man I have too many active branches heh - I think I need folder color coding in sublime :D
<hatch> bcsaller: sorry I forgot to add to my reply - that I agree that the parent app should be a bubble target but I haven't implemented that yet because I don't have a real world example of how that should work
<hatch> rebubbling is very 'expensive' so the parent app could simply listen for those events
<hatch> but it could also rebubble so its an internal event
<hatch> both have advantages/disadvantages
<hatch> once we have real code using this it's trivial to add one or the other
<hatch> right now its 'listen to the sub event manually' option
<hatch> feel free to disagre and tell me I'm stupid ;)
<gary_poster> hatch I'm distracted but will be back to review in a sec.  my biggest comment will be "where are the tests" :-)
<hatch> oh boy I completely forgot about those in the rush to get the code in
 * hatch creates a test that returns true
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> darn I'm getting that 'watch 'error again
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> does anyone know of a way to see how many watches are being used?
<hatch> ahah! Sublime Text also adds watchers in which I have a lot of files open
<bac> benji: i've got a first draft of the doc but am now EOD.  would you want to run with it for the rest of your day or are you now in the middle of something else?
<benji> bac: I'm in the middle of something, plus the fact that I'll only have an hour to work on it suggests that it would be best for me to not put my fingers in it
<bac> benji: a-ok
<bac> i forgot that you were faking EST and thought you had two more hours
<bac> i'll pick it up tomorrow
<bac> bye all
<gary_poster> bye
<hatch> cya
<hatch> gary_poster: ok I spend the next couple hours learning mocha and writing tests for those two tasks that are blocking
<hatch> if that's alright
<gary_poster> hatch, blocking tasks?
<hatch> well they are in the review section
<hatch> but there is two of them
<hatch> so they are blocking
<gary_poster> ah!
<hatch> mocha is looking pretty simple so it might not take 2h
<gary_poster> I needed to refresh board
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch, heh, no yo ucan hack that together quickly :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, I made a review finally of the older revision of your first branch
<hatch> alright - looks like your comments are still very valid on the latest version - I'll try and get to them soon
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> hatch to reiterate I like what you are doing there generally
<bac> gary_poster: i'm going to be starting a little late tomorrow.  have to take my mom to the airport.
<gary_poster> ok bac
<gary_poster> bac how was the weekend trip?
<bac> gary_poster: good.  had a lot of fun on the east coast and then went south on sunday
<gary_poster> cool bac, I'm glad
<bac> 100x35 miles means you can do a lot of exploring on a day trip
<Makyo> bcsaller, would you be willing to share your "improv landscape" work even if it's not finished?  Would like to make sure I'm heading down the right path.
<Makyo> bcsaller, s/share/push
<bcsaller> Makyo: the change to support get_annotation('env') is already merged, I'm working to add the env annotations to the delta stream right now
<Makyo> bcsaller, thanks
<hatch> how do I go about running JUST one test suite?
<hatch> do we have that ability?
<gary_poster> hatch yes.  See those links for each suite.  open them in a new tab or click on them in the same tab and reload
<hatch> sorry I don't think I follow
 * Makyo walkinates dogalope.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> gary_poster: are you saying there is a *.html file somewhere which doesn't automatically run all the tests?
<gary_poster> oh, hatch!  I forgot you were not looking at these in the browser
<gary_poster> hatch, start the test server, and look at them there
<gary_poster> the section headers will be links
<gary_poster> I suggest you use those
<gary_poster> Maybe there is a way to do it with the phantomjs integration but I don't know it
<hatch> ohhh now I see :)
<hatch> thanks
<bcsaller> Makyo: lp:~bcsaller/juju/delta-annotations has the delta streaming, its up for review now, but you can try it out,  lp:~bcsaller/juju-gui/landscape-links has the initial wiring
<gary_poster> hatch, thanks for clarifying the dispatch binding stuff. cool
#juju-gui 2013-02-26
 * bac is back
<benji> frankban: if you have a couple of minutes, I have a branch up for review that fixes the charmheplers problem with log messages containing "--" (bug 1130793).  The MP is at https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charm-tools/bug-1130793-add-log-option-escaping/+merge/150442
<_mup_> Bug #1130793: For safety, Python charm-helpers juju-log command should insert a "--" before the log message. <Juju Charm Tools:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130793 >
<gary_poster> benji, I don't think any of us are reviewers.  Was thinking about that last night after the baby woke me up again :-P  We may need to ping Mark Mims
<benji> gary_poster: ah; will do
<gary_poster> benji, utlemming *might* also be able to give a review.  both he and m_3 are out west though (UT and CO respectively), so probably won't show up till later.
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, after I invoked him I wonderd where he was and looking him up; I'll try again later
<gary_poster> cool benji.
<rogpeppe> bac: feel free to submit that CL
<bac> rogpeppe: already done.  thanks.
<rogpeppe> bac: ah, only just showed up in my inbox. thanks.
<gary_poster> hey frankban and teknico.  I was thinking of asking Roger if the watcher branch is far along enough for the three of us to talk with him about what you might do to start exploring the mega watcher.  Does that sound good/interesting/workable?
<frankban> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster: do you have a minute? juju-gui?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the watcher branch is hopefully ready to be submitted - just a prereq to be submitted and a final signoff required.
<gary_poster> sure frankban great rogpeppe.  you available for a call with us soonish?  Maybe in half an hour or hour, so we have time for teknico to return, and to review the code some more
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yeah. i've got a in 70 mins, otherwise i'm free.
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<hatch> about 2" of snow lastnight....of course right after I washed my truck hah
<teknico> gary_poster, I'm back
<gary_poster> cool teknico.  frankban, teknico, how do you want to do this?  I propose that the three of us get on juju gui and look together at  https://codereview.appspot.com/7390043/ and talk about it; once we feel good, we ask Roger to join us.  I'm open to ther plans too. :-)
<gary_poster> other
<frankban> gary_poster: sounds good
<teknico> gary_poster, SGTM :-)
<gary_poster> cool frankban teknico let's do it!  I'm there
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm afraid that CL is showing spurious noise because of the undeclared prereq (oh how i wish we could add prereqs after creating a merge request!)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, s'ok :-) we're doing our best and will call you in when we give up/understand everything 
<hatch> is ther any way to adjust the frequency of emails from a group on lp?
<benji> bac: I added some notes to that document
<bac> benji: thanks
<hatch> gary_poster: so I have been attempting to write proper tests for this app-extension branch - but I can't really do it properly without the sub-app class and fake subapp which are in other branches. What is the policy regarding this issue?
<gary_poster> hatch will ping
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: re-warning: i'm in a call from 15 minutes from now, for probably around 30 mins.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ack, we just finished our call, and since you only have 15 minutes now, I was going to suggest we have a call in 1 hour from now.  Good?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: how about i ping you when i'm out of my call? it's sometimes pretty quick.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, we have a 15 minute call in 45 minutes :-)
<rogpeppe> lol
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok, 1600 UTC sounds good
<gary_poster> so one hour works for us
<gary_poster> cool thanks talk to you then
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: rather, 1545 UTC, presumably
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yes, exactly
<gary_poster> hatch, sorry for wait.  call in juju gui?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: did you manage to penetrate the code BTW?
<hatch> gary_poster: np sure
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yes, pretty well we think!  We have several questions to verify assumptions and so on, so you can evaluate our understanding yourself :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: cool
<bcsaller_> Makyo: did you seem my message yesterday about the two branches?
<Makyo> bcsaller_, yeah, looked through the diffs, makes sense.  Will try them out before the call.
<bcsaller_> Makyo: great, thanks
<m_3> gary_poster: I'm prepping two talks for later today... so sorry tomorrow's best for me
<gary_poster> m_3, cool,  Are you the only ~charmer who is doing regular reviews now?
<gary_poster> Or is there someone else we can ping
<m_3> gary_poster: nope, jamespage, negronjl, marcoceppi, imbrandon, bbcmicrocomputer, SpamapS
<m_3> gary_poster: should all be in the rotation
<gary_poster> m_3, oh, cool!  thanks.  didn't know SpamapS was still active
<m_3> gary_poster: np, yup... I'll check out the queue tomorrow for a bit to see if somebody's hit it
<gary_poster> cool
<m_3> bbcmicrocomputer is on point this week
<gary_poster> yeah, looks like he is flooded
<m_3> ack
<hatch> bcsaller_: I'm a little confused as to what you wanted me to do on your last review - were you saying i should change the code? or were you just pointing that out? re the middleware route stuff
<bcsaller_> hatch: talking about the problem, if any action was needed it would happen in another branch
<hatch> alright thanks
<gary_poster> bcsaller_, I liked both options.  I might prefer the second (ordering one) but if the wind blew the other direction I might switch sides. :-)
<Makyo> bcsaller_, running juju/delta-annotations and merging my work with juju-gui/landscape-links, I now see the landscape controls on the bottom bar as applicable \o/
<bcsaller_> Makyo: sweet
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> bac not sure if you are here but starting without you.
<bac> i am.  have my sound off so i didn't hear the alert.  joining now.
<gary_poster> cool
<bcsaller_> improv changes  lp:~bcsaller/juju/delta-annotations  gui-side  lp:~bcsaller/juju-gui/landscape-links
<hatch> bac: do you call in ondialup? :)
<bac> er, no
<bac> hatch: usually my 4G phone is better, though.  i'll start using it for daily.
<bac> hatch: though i had trouble a few weeks ago when in NC using FIOS.  go figure.
<hatch> heh maybe it's your laptop :)
<bac> benji: i just added the new section. take a look.
<benji> bac: looking now
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: are we doing the call?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yes.  sorry, on call with mramm now, almost done
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: np
<benji> bac: looks good, I had a couple of suggestions
<gary_poster> rogpeppe frankban teknico https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoQnpJ43nBkJdEFIZVg0dnN0SXNNREpTMTd6X1FMS1E#gid=1
<bac> benji: great
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, frankban teknico oops :-P https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7fb7c30f3a232db57dd8549738fb98e723d90d4a
<teknico> gary_poster, nice X's though ;-)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> does mocha have a way to log to the console?
<hatch> their documentation kind of sucks :)
<bcsaller_> hatch: console.log
<hatch> bcsaller_: yeah odly enough nothing is getting logged to the console
<hatch> the test is showing as completing
<bcsaller_> using the prod build the console is disabled, maybe thats what you're seeing
<hatch> I'm getting loader: Has Skin? cssreset-context : false  these logs in there
<bcsaller_> you're using make test-server and using the browser?
<hatch> `make test-server debug`
<hatch> and in the browser
<bcsaller_> the browser should have no issue with logs
<bcsaller_> mocha-phantomjs can fail on logging objects that can't serialize to JSON (usually objects with cycles)
<bcsaller_> but the browser can handle it 
<hatch> hmm then wth is going on here
<hatch> we really need a way to run individual test suites heh
<bcsaller_> hatch: its easy, there are a few ways to do this, the simplest is to change describe to describe.only
<bcsaller_> or change 'it' to 'it.only'
<bcsaller_> to run a suite or a single test 
<hatch> so there is some type of command which will only run a single js file?
<bcsaller_> with .only applied any method of running the tests will do the right thing
<bcsaller_> another option is to pass ?grep=somestring at the end of the URL you're accessing
<bcsaller_> which also works
<bcsaller_> but .only is very simple if you have the test in the editor already 
<hatch> yeah the grep fails every time with a 404
<hatch> but the only worked nicely
<hatch> now to figure out what's going on with this logging
<bcsaller_> the current skin around grep puts a trailing slash where there shouldn't be on, remove the slash and it works
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/5638c5dde8fcfeac49b8
<hatch> so those console.logs should output to the browser console?
<hatch> I just want to make sure I didn't mess something up which would cause them not to
<hatch> if I enable YUI debug logs those end up in the console so I'm going to guess that these console.logs are being trapped somehow
<hatch> I should mention that if I use console.log in any other test file the logs aren't outputed to the console
<hatch> yeah looks like console.log is being clobbered
<hatch> darn
<teknico> gary_poster, sorry, lost both land lines at once, connected via mobile now, which is not very much conducive to hangouts
<gary_poster> teknico, :-( sorry.  we'll fill you in when we can
<hatch> yikes - must be a lot of construction around you guys :)
<hatch> or the nom nom fiber eating moles
<teknico_mobile> hatch, nah, just rotten countryside copper wires :-/
<hatch> ahh that'll happen
<hatch> our primary telco is a crown corp so we have pretty unreal communications
<hatch> something like 95% of the prov can get high speed internet
<hatch> and we only have ~1M people hah
<hatch> of course that comes with its own side effects....primarily being that the customer service SUCKS!
<hatch> there is only one real competitor for landline/internet but they have bandwidth limits
<hatch> and there are a ton of mobile competitors but they don't have many towers
<hatch> victory!
<hatch> at least debugger; still worked :)
<hatch> gary_poster: ok subapp-extension branch now has tests - much to the chagrin of mocha I'm sure
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> :-) will look soon
<benji> gary_poster: I'm looking to start a new card (pausing my slack one) since my charmhelpers branch was reviewed and approved.  The "Story 1" lane is the only one not at the WIP limit and it has no high priority cards.  Is there one you would prefer I take?
<gary_poster> on call...
<gary_poster> benji, new command?
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good, that's what I was thinking
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: should "get_annotations" be blocked because there aren't "annotations" in go-juju?
<gary_poster> y benji
 * benji blocks that card, and set_annotations
<benji> er... "update_annotations"
<benji> and "remove_annoations"
<Makyo> bcsaller_, minor on the delta-annotations branch.  The annotation is being passed as 'landscape-needs-rebooot'.  Can we settle on either two or five 'o's for 'reboot'?
<bcsaller_> ha, wonder how that happened, I'll push an update now
<bcsaller_> Makyo: pushed
<Makyo> bcsaller_, thanks.
<Makyo> bcsaller_, everything's working with one change to the gui branch.  Will grab a diff.
<bcsaller_> Makyo: excellent
<Makyo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5568288/
<Makyo> bcsaller_, er, the last bit is from merging, never mind that.
<bcsaller_> ha, ok
<hatch> lunch &
<benji> gary_poster: let me know when you have a second for a post-pre-implementation call
<bcsaller_> Makyo: ahh, thanks for the diff, I read it wrong the first time missing _where_ in the file you were doing the update, makes sense and applied
<Makyo> bcsaller_, thanks.  +1 from me, then.
<gary_poster> benji can have quick one now or longer one later
<gary_poster> which do you prefer
<benji> gary_poster: lets try now
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> the regular place?
<gary_poster> yeah
<Makyo> guihelp - If someone's got time, a quick review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7369054/ would help move the landscape stuff along quickly.
<hatch> I'll take one
<hatch> give me a few
<Makyo> hatch, thanks.
<hatch> Makyo: does this after update stuff have anything to do with the reason the app call dispatch() so much?
<Makyo> hatch, possibly on views other than the environment view.
<Makyo> hatch, that'd be another branch, though.  Goal is to try and have branches for the rest of the landscape work today.
<hatch> yep that's fine
<hatch> so this 'update' event is actually from another view/model?
<bac> benji: do you know how to run 'go test -gocheck.v' for juju-core?  it seems to have a different syntax.
<Makyo> hatch, update happens when a delta is received from the server.
<bac> that is, you can run 'go test ./...' from launchpad.net/juju-core
<bac> but if you add -gocheck.v it says there is no go source there
<bac> annoying
<gary_poster> bac is the jujucore exercise done now that you sent out the email with instructions?  (have not yet read and will do so)
<bac> gary_poster: i think yes
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<bac> card moved
<gary_poster> thx
<hatch> Makyo: can you point me to the file where it's being fired from?
<bcsaller_> hatch: app/models/models.js:Database is the primary source
<Makyo> hatch, bcsaller_ line 511
<hatch> got it thanks guys - just writing my response right now
<bac> benji: nm, it doesn't look like you can run 'go test -gocheck.v' recursively.
<hatch> bcsaller_: Makyo done
<bac> gary_poster: roger is working on 'juju set' config, bug 1130169.  not sure how you want to handle the card
<_mup_> Bug #1130169: Support set_config in juju-core env <jujucore> <juju-gui:In Progress by rogpeppe> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130169 >
<bac> i linked the bug to his branch and assigned him the bug
<gary_poster> bac set_config bug 1130169 also right?
<_mup_> Bug #1130169: Support set_config in juju-core env <jujucore> <juju-gui:In Progress by rogpeppe> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130169 >
<bac> gary_poster: that is the same bug
<gary_poster> bac I put it in tracking for now
<hatch> gary_poster: because it looks like you aren't doing anything today ;) I have added tests to both of the tasks blocking the kanban
<bcsaller_> Makyo: its in if you didn't get that notification
<gary_poster> hatch, heh
<gary_poster> looking
<Makyo> bcsaller_, thanks, grabbing some food now, will merge after lunch.
<hatch> crap sorry I committed the test code with only in it
<gary_poster> hatch, huh?
<hatch> describe.only()
<hatch> vs describe()
<gary_poster> oh
<hatch> re-proposing now
<gary_poster> cool, will be back in a few
<bac> gary_poster: ping me when you're back
<gary_poster> bac, I'm back
<bac> gary_poster: for things like bug 1130159 the work entails only the juju-core side, no?
<_mup_> Bug #1130159: Support expose in juju-core env <jujucore> <juju-gui:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130159 >
<bac> it has that right in the title but the body shows juju-gui env bits
<gary_poster> bac, the bug represents both sides.  You are welcome to subdivide it
<bac> gary_poster: is it your expectation that they be done in lockstep?
<bac> or close
<gary_poster> bac, juju-core env can also refer to the JS juju-core env
<gary_poster> bac, close
<gary_poster> bac, we should verify practically each step of the way that JS is working fine with what we implement on the Go side, so we don't get nasty surprises
<gary_poster> I don't expect them, but that's why they are called surprises :-P
<bac> gary_poster: not to nit picks, but those bugs should at least have two bug tasks, one for juju-core and one for juju-gui.  i'll update the expose one.
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<bac> rats, i can't change importance on the juju-core bugtask.
<benji> teeny-tiny review up at https://codereview.appspot.com/7377056
<gary_poster> benji and bcsaller, I philosophically support both of your small branches, though I won't have time for reviewing them till later.  hatch, am I right in assuming that your changes to the branch have been ready for me for some time now?
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah :) I knew you were busy so that's alright
<benji> gary_poster: my branch has been reviewed and landed.  Where is your philosophy now!?
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> benji, lol, happy to see that was unnecessary
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> bcsaller and hatch I have to specify goals for the sprint.  I'd like you to focus on getting the continuous integration and IE fixes.  The goal would be to have CI working with Jenkins on Canonistack, which will have a few interesting challenges; to have at least some of the integration tests passing on IE, which will also be interesting; to fix at least four IE bugs; and to identify remaining necessary work.
<gary_poster> Is that alright?  I can help as possible.  We can have some remote help to from Diogo Matsubara
<gary_poster> who has done some Jenkins set up in the past
<hatch> gary_poster: I won't have any way to test IE10 there
<gary_poster> hatch, no virtualbox?
<hatch> my laptop only has 4GB of ram but I could attempt it :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I hear ya
<hatch> if I can get it running then I have no issues with that task
<hatch> ok I lied I only have 3GB according to `free -m`
<hatch> so it doesn't look like I'll even be able to run win 8
<hatch> or am I going to have to buy a new laptop before Sunday? ;)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> no, but darn.  best laid plans
<hatch> maybe I can buy some more ram
<hatch> I wonder if my old mac mini ram will fit
<hatch> if so then....problem solved
<Makyo> I only have 4GB
<Makyo> I think I assigned 2 to the Win8 VM.
<gary_poster> hatch ^^
<Makyo> hatch, It'll run IE, at least, but not much more :)
<hatch> yeah I only have 3 - I tried to assign less than 2 on my desktop here and it locked up every time
<hatch> it appears to be running...
<hatch> ubuntu loaded
<hatch> free -m gives me.....
<hatch> BOOM
<hatch> 8GB
<hatch> ok problem solved
<hatch> pfft and my wife always complains that I keep too much junk around
<hatch> :P
<hatch> jujugui - any chance I could get final reviews on https://codereview.appspot.com/7384059/ and https://codereview.appspot.com/7381055/ today please ? :)
<benji> hatch: if your original reviewers can't make a return appearance, let me know and I can take a look
<gary_poster> :-) I will do mine starting in 5.  
<bcsaller_> hatch: I'll review in 5 or 10 as well
<hatch> thanks!
<gary_poster> hatch https://codereview.appspot.com/7381055/ is done
<gary_poster> looking at others
<hatch> thanks - loosk like I have a few things to add/change I'll be sure to do those tonight
<hatch> bcsaller_: thoughts on passing in factories vs strings for the sub app registration?
<hatch> gary_poster would prefer factories/constructor, I used strings to match the view syntax
<hatch> but I'm impartial either way
 * gary_poster waves
<bcsaller_> hatch: I think explicit passing is pretty simple, I went with that for the component system we use as well.
<hatch> ok I'll change that syntax then
<hatch> bcsaller_: wrt the navigate overwrite - it worked as expected in the prototype but I also anticipate there will be side effects but without a more complex example I have no idea what those might be
<bcsaller_> hatch:  topo.addModule(views.ServiceModule); It is explicit and can still reveals the namespace.
<bcsaller_> hatch: maybe it leaves enough of the code inert, but there are still bound handles to history events I think, guess we'll see
<hatch> I'll spend some time tonight to investigate further
<hatch> thanks for the reviews!
<gary_poster> ok hatch, did the other one now :-P https://codereview.appspot.com/7384059/
<hatch> thanks :) I want this out of my hair so I'll fix everything in the comments and have it ready in the morning
<gary_poster> hatch, is the namespace you describe just a convention, or part of a YUI feature?  https://codereview.appspot.com/7369054/diff/1/app/app.js#newcode259
<hatch> it's a little bit of both actually
<gary_poster> cool hatch.  I said LGTM, so for me you don't need me follow-up review unless you want it
<hatch> one sec let me find an example
<gary_poster> The "cool" was re the "fixing everything"
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<hatch> here is an example of it being part of yui archiecture http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1130790-extend-app-subapp/view/head:/test/test_sub_app.js#L30
<hatch> see because I 'published' the event and included a 'facade' it namespaces the events automatically
<gary_poster> ah!
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> ty
<hatch> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1130790-extend-app-subapp/view/head:/app/assets/javascripts/sub-app.js#L19
 * gary_poster is exhausted :-P 
<gary_poster> I need to run
<gary_poster> have a great evening everyone
<hatch> alrighty have a good night :)
<bcsaller_> nite
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah I remembered that from review, thx
<gary_poster> bye
<hatch> yeah so if you don't publish the event it's usually convention to namespace it
<hatch> just to avoid collisions
<hatch> :)
<hatch> and then anyone reading the code knows where it's from too
<hatch> but yeah, my comment was moreso just a `FYI` :)
<bcsaller_> Makyo: https://codereview.appspot.com/7381060/  is the menu wip branch, I suspect we both have code to push the landscape object to the topo, but thats a minor merge.
<Makyo> bcsaller_, Was just about to ping.  Running into scope problems.
<bcsaller_> Makyo: need a call about it?
<Makyo> bcsaller_, Yeah, I think I'm basically stuck :P
<bcsaller_> Makyo: in hangout
#juju-gui 2013-02-27
<rick_h_> is there a known way around lint issue with 'event_caught.should.be.true;' ? just change it to an equal and move along?
<bcsaller_> event_caught.should.equal(true)
<rick_h_> k, yea, changed up to that and moved along
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, Makyo heads up: we need designer review for your landscape branches before landing.  I'll give more details later today
<therve> gary_poster, hi
<gary_poster> hey therve 
<therve> gary_poster, I'm sorry I didn't follow on annotations testing. Where are you at?
<gary_poster> therve, np.  We have a branch ourselves to provide some testing data.  We have all infrastructure ready in GUI and are just hooking up assets.  I expect it will be all landed by tomorrow, at which point we will be done unless told otherwise. :-)
<therve> ok great
<therve> gary_poster, it will end up quickly in the charm store version I guess?
<gary_poster> therve on our regular schedule it would be up sometime this coming Monday.  We have a sprint next week so that schedule might be a little rocky.  If you would like it in the charm store asap we can try to make a release end of this week.  That probably would be reasonable anyway
<therve> gary_poster, that's ok. If you can just ping me when it's up there, we'll be able to test on our side end to end
<gary_poster> therve, great!  sounds perfect, will do
<therve> sweet thanks
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> morning all, anyone have some spare tmie for a review this today? https://codereview.appspot.com/7363055/
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: FYI the watcher branch has landed
<gary_poster> Morning rick_h_ .  I think we should have a call with you, hatch, maybe bcsaller__ if he wants, and myself when they show up (should be in 20 minutes or so). charmbrowser should work in context of subapp and multi-dimensional url code. 
<gary_poster> pre-imp might be good plan for branches at the statr now
<gary_poster> pre-imp with gui team
<bcsaller__> gary_poster: we have assets from the newer design so things don't match at all, we'd either need old style versions or new versions of the existing ones
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, saw the subapp branches fly by. There was talk of one of us on your stand ups but not heard any updates on that
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, awesome!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I mentioned to sinzui that you all are completely welcome
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, ack.  Could you make a quick screenshot to show goodspud?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, he was going to check on the timing of your stand up and get back to us but haven't heard
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: am just playing around with proof-of-concept bottom-up stuff for the megawatcher
<gary_poster> awesome rogpeppe .  Did you see the novel I wrote for the spreadsheet?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but yea, would love to have a conversation and a chance to brain dump. 
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: not sure i did actually
<gary_poster> rick_h_, 10:30 EST, 1530 UTC
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoQnpJ43nBkJdEFIZVg0dnN0SXNNREpTMTd6X1FMS1E#gid=1
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok cool good to know
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i see what you mean by "novel" :-)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, if you have any concerns would be happy to talk/adjust
<bcsaller__> gary_poster: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4VD02DIPjvMRS02dzlKS1hlX2s
<bcsaller__> brb
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, "Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist."
<gary_poster> try sharing with me explicitly?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: any chance it could be bullet pointed? (aside: i find the present tense style a little odd - it sounds like we already have some of this stuff; perhaps "make read-only GUI work with juju-core" might read better than "Read-only GUI works with juju-core". ignore this trivial suggestion at will!
<gary_poster> rogpeppe I couldn't add any in-cell newlines.  wil try again
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: hmm, maybe it's not possible.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: maybe just 1) xxxx 2) yyyy, then
<gary_poster> ok cool rogpeppe 
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, future tense and identifying numbers/letters added
<hatch> morning
<hatch> gary_poster: just making coffee then I'll be ready for a call
<gary_poster> morning hatch.  thanks
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: looks great, much easier to take in, thanks!
<gary_poster> cool, thanks for review and suggestions
<bcsaller__> gary_poster: is https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4VD02DIPjvMRS02dzlKS1hlX2s/edit better?
<gary_poster> yes bcsaller__ thanks
<gary_poster> goodspud, hi.  bcsaller points out that icons we've received for landscape integration are for the future, not the present--note icon size (and color?) of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4VD02DIPjvMRS02dzlKS1hlX2s/edit
<hatch> bcsaller__: did you want me to make any changes to the subapp branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/7384059/
<gary_poster> goodspud, how would you like to proceed?
<goodspud> gary_poster, I'm just having a chat with Greg about it. Please hold caller...
<bcsaller> hatch: If you made the previous changes it should be fine :)
<gary_poster> thanks goodspud 
<hatch> gary_poster: ok ready
<gary_poster> hatch, cool.  rick_h_ hatch and bcsaller if he wants to (I'll call you in if we have a deep discussion of the URL namespace stuff) let's meet in the juju gui room
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I can join in a minute, coffee is almost ready :)
<gary_poster> heh ok
<gary_poster> cool
<goodspud> gary_poster, bcsaller__ , Greg is going to provide you with icons at a reduced size. He based the updated designs on the specifications provided by Matt Chapman which weren't fully implemented anyway. So at some stage we'll have to update the pop-up menu.... unless we get rid of it completely for 13.10 (which is a possibility).
<goodspud> gary_poster, bcsaller__ . Greg is working on them now. The text shouldn't be blue though. Same colour/style as the text for other menu items.
<goodspud> gary_poster, bcsaller__ , updated icons are here:   https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B1IM--9A1RkTUEpZN2h6cEwtVFk
<gary_poster> thanks goodspud sorry on call
<goodspud> np
<gary_poster> bcsaller, do you have enough info for landscape branch now?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: looks that way, updating now, thanks
<gary_poster> cool ty
<gary_poster> frankban, approved FF testfix branch, ty.  Don't see card (slack I guess?) but you can put me on tag if there is one
<teknico> gary_poster, the card is down in slack, I put your tag on it
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks
<hatch> bcsaller: hey are you looking for reviews for 7381060?
<bcsaller> hatch: yes, that would be helpful
<hatch> ok anything special I need to do to view these new features ?
<hatch> or just checkout and run
<hatch> er....branch and run
 * hatch smacks git out of head
<bcsaller> hatch: oh, you need the special rapi-rollup branch for it to work, lp:~bcsaller/juju/delta-annotations/
<bcsaller> that should get merged soon, but for now.
<bcsaller> I'll put it on the card
<hatch> deal
<bcsaller> it is however a pretty simple branch
<hatch> yeah looks like it - how do I get the icons to show?
<bcsaller> hatch: if you click on services in the env view some of them will be tagged (at random) in ways that make the new menu items appear.
 * hatch doesn't belive you :P
<hatch> tried sample and large
<bcsaller> hatch: you're using improv from the delta-annotations branch?
<hatch> that I am
<bcsaller> sample starts with 15 units, there is a 33% chance of any unit being flagged with either of the annotations so the odds that none of them are flagged is... very low
<hatch> ok let me restart them
<bcsaller> hatch:  you see the normal service menu but the new items don't appear or you're not sure where to look still?
<bcsaller> hatch: on the improv console you can see the annotations in the outgoing delta stream as well, thats something to look for
<hatch> view, build relation, destroy are the only ones that appear
<hatch> jujugui in 30s?
<gary_poster> I's comin
<gary_poster> benji
<benji> coming
<benji> gary_poster: google+ browser plugin is broken; diagnosing
<bac> gary_poster: can you paste that here?
<gary_poster> "designreview"
<bac> can't believe you fell for that
<gary_poster> LOL
<bac> LGTU
<teknico> benji, lots of hum noise when you open the mic
<Makyo> Shoot, bcsaller goodspud, did you want to do the review now?
<goodspud> Makyo, when you guys are ready 
<Makyo> I ran away too fast.
<bcsaller> Makyo, goodspud we can try the screen share now
<Makyo> goodspud, we're in jujugui
<goodspud> Coming!
<hatch> here goes - attempting to work solely from my laptop
<rick_h_> hatch: laptops ftw
<rick_h_> laptops + dock for more win
<hatch> yeah that won't happen with this laptop - it only has an HDMI port and my monitor is too high resolution
<hatch> but I need to make sure I have everything for the sprint
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, gotcha
<rick_h_> yea, I'm always ready to get home to larger displays/real keyboards by the end of sprints
<hatch> stretching 1920x1080 to 2560x1600 make it look REALLY bad heh
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> I've already found I have no tunes on here....that's a serious issue
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> heh, just downloaded all my Google music onto the laptop second drive yesterday myself
<hatch> I also noticed that thunderbird has a lot of chrome
<hatch> makes for very small views on a laptop :)
<rick_h_> *cough* tilingWM *cough* 
<hatch> right now I have each app in it's own desktop
<hatch> the top 1/5th of my monitor is still chrome :)
<gary_poster> jujugui, does anyone happen to have a nexus 10?  this is a work-related question :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, nexus 7 in hand
<hatch> n7 here as well
<hatch> :)
<hatch> good news - I changed the sub app code and my tests failed.....at least I know those are working :D lol
 * benji considers several options for "does anyone happen to have _______?   this is a work-related question" jokes.
<hatch> I see what you did there...
<gary_poster> cool hazmat  and hatch, thanks.  we need to support nexus 10 by April, at least at minimal demo level.  We can check out the GUI on the n7 at the sprint and see how we are doing.
<hatch> can I requisition one? ;)
<gary_poster> yeah, I tried that already ;-)
<rick_h_> yea, been hovering over the buy button since I saw the touch demos
<benji> gary_poster: nexus 10 running Android or Ubuntu?
<gary_poster> benji, android I think
<hatch> gary_poster, right now sorry they are out of stock in Canada so I can't even buy one
<gary_poster> But Ubuntu would be cool
<rick_h_> hmm, in stock here in play store :)
<benji> in that case testing on another tablet might give us a good start
<rick_h_> abentley: has an android tablet, is it a 10"?
<hatch> I have access to a Surface RT just FYI
<Makyo> I still have the touch improvements branch laying around.  I dropped it when we said we were moving the touch story to 13.10, assuming it's back on track?
<gary_poster> Makyo, we have demo requirements, that's it.  Your touch improvements might be all we need
<abentley> rick_h_: Yes, it's the original Asus Transformer, a TF101.
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright, will merge it with trunk and keep it on hand,then.
<Makyo> gary_poster, !!! Will merge trunk with it, sorry :S
<gary_poster> cool Makyo thanks.  :-)
<rick_h_> abentley: does it run chrome for android? might work for a test case
<abentley> rick_h_: Yes, it does.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ^ so that might work since N10 comes with chrome ootb anyway. Just be a performance diff 
<goodspud> FYI, we were able to do some user testing of the "prototype" over the weekend at the SCALE conference (I don't actually know what that is). We get the feedback from our researcher on Monday.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool, thanks.
<gary_poster> goodspud, sounds great.  Look forward to hearing
<bac_> hey benji have you run tests for juju-core lately?  i'm seeing 9 failures in trunk.
<benji> bac_: I have a couple of failures on my branch, but they are about openstack things that I probably don't have the right environment for testing anyway
<benji> I haven't updated my branch since yesterday though, so that might be part of it
<bac_> benji: i'm getting these (from 'go test ' |grep FAIL) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571126/
<benji> bac_: nope, I haven't seen that.  I can get a fresh trunk and try it, if that would help.
<bac_> benji: if it isn't too much trouble
<benji> sure, one sec
<hatch> gary_poster, bcsaller - just fyi final push of the app extension code was pushed - I was pretty sure you were both LGTM with changes but just making sure b4 I push
<hatch> er submit
<benji> bac_: I get some failures, but they look environmental; as for the tests that fail for you, they pass for me:
<benji> ok      launchpad.net/juju-core/worker/uniter   89.878s
<bac_> ok
<bac_> thanks!
<hatch> lunch &
<hatch> I think we have a layout bug on trunk...when running I need to scroll up/down to see the whole app - it's a little bit more than the height of the footer too tall
<hatch> I dont' see a min-height anywhere but I might be missing something obvious
<gary_poster> hatch, there is a min height and width.
<gary_poster> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/ looks ok to me
<gary_poster> height and width is controlled in environment IIRC
<hatch> ahh it's not hardcoded into the css
<hatch> gotcha
<bcsaller> sort of, the env is scaled on viewport size change
 * hatch goes back to work :)
<bac> benji: have you seen this: http://labix.org/cobzr -- the How It Works section you may find interesting
<benji> bac: heh, I had not
<bac> benji: if you wanted to do a non-binding review, my 'expose' branch is at https://codereview.appspot.com/7369058/
<bac> i figure it is good for us to start doing reviews to gain exposure.  you agree?
<benji> sounds good, I'll take a look
<bac> i did one today prefaced with "i'm not a juju-core reviewer, but..."
<gary_poster> ...I play one on the interwebs
<benji> I'll start mine with "I don't always review juju-core code, but when I do...".
<bac> benji: i'm particularly interested in feedback on the issue with api_test.go we discussed, regarding the silly second test.
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> k
<hatch> wrt conflicts with bzr - is the workflow to head into the conflicted file, fix the merge, commit, and done?
<hatch> same as git?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: N10 acquired
<gary_poster> rick_h_, woohoo!
<hatch> lucky!
<rick_h_> local walmart had it in stock, now I need a shower
<hatch> clearly the play.google.ca UPS sled dogs are slow at this time of year
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> lol @ need a shower
<hatch> have some new additons to `people of walmart` ?
<Makyo> According to this recruiter email (grrr Monster), I have the right mix of skills to be an "Independent Insurance Sales Agent."  I guess that's a valid backup career... :P
<hatch> Makyo, are those skills "sentient being" ?
<hatch> ;)
<Makyo> hatch, I'm assuming so :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> hmm bzr is saying i have conflicts but those files don't have any of the <<<<< 
<Makyo> hatch, are there .THIS and .OTHER files?
<hatch> negative
<Makyo> hatch, sorry, <conflictedFile>.THIS
<hatch> still no - this came after lbox submit
<hatch> so maybe they are in another branch
<Makyo> Oh, huh.
<hatch> are they usually in a separate branch?
<hatch> I don't see an lbox folder anywhere
<hatch> and find doesn't find any THIS or OTHER files
<hatch> first bzr conflict :)
<rick_h_> hmm, so if it's in the lbox submit part then someone submitted something that lbox is breaking when trying to update to trunk
<rick_h_> go back to your branch and do a fresh pull with trunk to see what's up
<hatch> ok doing a pull on trunk
<bac> hatch: lbox submit creates a new branch in the parent directory and then erases it when done (though i would've thought it would keep it on error)
<hatch> yeah that's what I thought although the branch doesn't stick around
<hatch> so....what's the workflow for this ;)
<gary_poster> bzr merge lp:juju-gui
<gary_poster> manually resolve any conflicts
<gary_poster> bzr resolved [FILES THAT YOU RESOLVED]
<gary_poster> bzr commit -m 'merge with trunk'
<gary_poster> or similar
<hatch> ok so then my branch will have trunk in it
 * bac hearts smerge.el
<gary_poster> y
<hatch> and then the proper way to push that to trunk?
<hatch> merge mybranch into trunk and push?
<gary_poster> lbox submit should work AFAIK
<hatch> ahh ok
<hatch> great lemme give that a go
<benji> bac: I finished my non-review of your branch.
<bac> benji: cool
<hatch> running tests and builds on this laptop kills the battery heh
<hatch> guess it isn't a huge fan of 100% CPU
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, out of curiosity was Nick happy with the design aspect of the bottom link work you are doing?
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> I wonder what it is about me that prefers noses for my smileys...
<hatch> they are more personal
<gary_poster> ...my older son might tell me it is because my own is rather large...
<gary_poster> personal noses?
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> yeah look at that thing....it just says so much about that emoticons life
<Makyo> gary_poster, happy with the bottom links, unhappy with the other controls on the bottom of the service view.  Expose and destroy were to be moved up to the top bar.  He just got me assets this morning, though, so that's going in this branch to pass UX check.
<Makyo> And for what it's worth, I used to use :o) (and still do sometimes), until I got asked if it was a clown.  Confidence: shattered.
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> haha now I can't unsee that as a clown
<hatch> damn
<gary_poster> cool about Nick, thanks Makyo 
<Makyo> RIGHT?  I will never not be a clown :(
<gary_poster> LOL
<hatch> hahaha
<hatch> poor you
<hatch> :'o( sad clown
<Makyo> Sometimes the nose just adds too much width.
<Makyo> Like the Charlie Brown face :S  That 'S' is too wide already.
<Makyo> The Design and Aesthetics of Emoticons, by Jujugui
<hatch> amazon best seller right there!
<benji> there's always \u1F443 (http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f443/browsertest.htm)
<gary_poster> :-)
<Makyo> Me, I'm a fan of http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f63c/index.htm
<hatch> hmm it looks like the merge chose the trunk over some of the changes in app.js
<hatch> does that happen often? 
<hatch> oooooor
<hatch> I screwed something up.....the more likely case
<hatch> :)
<hatch> bcsaller, gary_poster when you guys have a moment could you please check out the updated app extension branch https://codereview.appspot.com/7381055
<hatch> I somehow missed the code which called the callbacks in the proper context
<hatch> :/
<gary_poster> hatch, whassup?  That one is submitted? ok looking for diff from submission...
<hatch> Set 11 on that link
<gary_poster> right
<hatch> it was missed because technically it's the router code - my bad
<gary_poster> hatch, charmbrowser was originally supposed to be default url namespace--the name doesn't matter but the idea was that existing charm browser urls, like http://jujucharms.com/~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui, would still resolve correctly in the charm browser sub app.  It looks like you assume that root is *not* a subapp
<bcsaller> hatch: you should do this as another branch if the other is submitted already. Also this code isn't correct, router has a .defaultNamespace which isn't 'root' as you suggest. Additionally the callback is triggered with .call below and is passed self.  This could be a var which is the subapp or self depending on where we found the callback
<gary_poster> not only would existing urls resolve correctly, but the urls for the charm browser would be attractive when you started in the full charm browser experience
<hatch> hmm, can we chat about this?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I think he changed the defaultNamespace by changing the instantiaton of the router, yeah?
<gary_poster> hatch, who, me? :-)
<hatch> you and bcsaller :)
<hatch> because I must have totally misunderstood something
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> to the juju gui cave
<gary_poster> kinda like bat cave, y'know
<bcsaller> gary_poster: he did which is an issue, but you wouldn't encode that string both places, you'd still use the attr assigned when you init the object if that type of check was what you wanted
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ah gotcha
<hatch> bcsaller, are you coming?
<hatch> into the call?
<bcsaller> hatch: var callingContext = subapp[callback] ? subapp : self; callback.call(callingContext, ...)
<gary_poster> var callingContext = subApp && subApp[callback] ? subApp : self
<hatch> bcsaller, just before I commit this i want to make sure I'm on the same page again :) https://gist.github.com/hatched/d2ea9b39964c477b924e
<bcsaller> hatch: yes and then passing callingContext as callback.call(callingContext, ...)
<hatch> yeah sorry - didn't include that part in the paste
<hatch> ok perfect, and it appears to work properly
<hatch> :P
<hatch> sorry about that - I didn't really understand the direction we were going with that stuff
<bcsaller> hatch: no prob :)
<Makyo> Dogwalkination.
<hatch> enjoy!
<hatch> hmm almost forgot tests!
<hatch> although..... it looks like the current tests might cover this change
<hatch> nope
<hatch> need one more
<gary_poster> hm, att uverse router appears to be dying
#juju-gui 2013-02-28
<gary_poster> oops
<hatch> morning
<hatch> bcsaller_, in my subapp scaffold I'm running into an issue where the 'namespace' property is being stripped from the route object 
<bcsaller_> hatch: looks like someone merged out the changes to App.route that fixed that, let me see if I can verify this
<hatch> yeah thats what I thought last night but I was running out of steam so I called it quits :)
<bcsaller_> hatch: wait, I gave you that patch, no? I thought it was going to be in your branch as mine had already landed
<bcsaller_> maybe you didn't port it from the prototype?
<hatch> it was in the `match` method right?
<bcsaller_> no, route
<bcsaller_> match is in trunk
<hatch> ok comparing
<hatch> ahh that's what it was thanks
<hatch> next time I'm definitely doing things differently :)
<hatch> hoooooly linter does not like the 'lined up' spacing you did you the properties
<hatch> :P
<hatch> bcsaller_, when you get a second could you review https://codereview.appspot.com/7430043/ plz thx
<frankban> hi benji: were you able to deploy charms in a precise env using lxc?
<benji> frankban: I haven't tried using lxc.
<frankban> benji: you used any other workaround?
<therve> frankban, I am
<frankban> therve: with gojuju?
<therve> frankban, ah, not that one no :)
<frankban> therve: :-) 
<benji> frankban: I'm afraid I don't understand the question.  Workaround for what?
<frankban> benji: for creating a juju-core precise environment, workarounf for bug 1131608
<_mup_> Bug #1131608: deployed series is arbitrary <juju-core:New for fwereade> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131608 >
<benji> frankban: oh, my "workaround" was to install the version of the OS juju-core wanted.  :\
<frankban> benji: ack :-/
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<bac> frankban, teknico: could one of you grab lp:~bac/juju-core/api-expose and run the tests?
<bac> go test launchpad.net/juju-core/...
<teknico> bac, I'll do it
<bac> thanks!
<bac> maybe |tee test.out so you can paste it
<bac> hatch: was my audio quality any better after i changed headsets?
<hatch> I still had to turn you up to match the others
<hatch> but that was just a preference
<hatch> you were still easy enough to hear
<gary_poster> bac I endorse hatch's statements :-)
<hatch> :-) 
<hatch> bcsaller_, would you prefer console.error() or throw  for the warning?
<hatch> what's the convention used elsewhere in the app?
<teknico> bac, shortly: you were too soft :-)
<bac> so i can be too quiet on my phone, or garbly vis DSL.
<bac> luckily next week we should get wimax installed and ditch dsl.
<gary_poster> cool
<bcsaller_> hatch: we'd already get an exception when the callback.call happened, I think an error with more information about the route and the callback name make sense 
<gary_poster> too quiet on phone is vastly better than garbled on DSL, bac, fwiw
<hatch> bac I endorse gary_poster's staements :-)
<hatch> statements even
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> bcsaller_, agreed
<bac> yay we reached concensus on my crappy connectivity
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> haha - you might want to call someone about that
<hatch> see if you can get some free dialup
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> hatch gave you review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7429044/ .  LGTM with trivial
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> much appreciate
<hatch> d
<teknico> bac, here's the test output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5573695/
<bac> teknico: cool.  so at least my branch isn't breaking things.  i get all kinds of worker/uniter failures
<bac> maybe i'll blow that package away and try again
<bac> teknico: thanks for taking the time to run those.
<teknico> bac, yw
<hatch> bcsaller_, have a second to respond to gary's comments on https://codereview.appspot.com/7429044 plz :-)
<benji> bac: if you start a "Potential Improvements" list, I have a candidate or two for inclusion.
<bac> benji: why don't you do that while i go down the street to fatty's for some fried chicken?
<bac> and plantains
<benji> I think I am getting the short end of the stick in this deal. :)
<hatch> iunno
<hatch> bac might die of a heart attack
<hatch> from all that fried chicken
<hatch> in which case you would be getting the good end
<hatch> lets see how this plays out first
<hatch> :P
<bac> no, it's ok.  i ride my bicycle, so it cancels out
<hatch> ohhh well then....carry on!
<bac> and i only allow myself to go once a week
<hatch> bring me back some popcorn chicken
<hatch> :P
<benji> gary_poster: is there a new wiki home for yellow (i.e., on wiki.canonical.com instead of dev.launchpad.net)?
<gary_poster> benji, no.  interesting question.  is it for public info or private?
<gary_poster> we could put something on ubuntu wiki too maybe?  I think there is one.  if it is public
<benji> is our "Potential Improvements" list public or private?
<gary_poster> benji if we say it nicely it can be public :-)
<benji> darn
<benji> ;P
<gary_poster> :-0
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> so... ubuntu wiki then?
<gary_poster> I intended the smiley rather than the "gary opens his moth to reveal a single tooth"
<gary_poster> mouth
<benji> I figured you were so happy with your dental work that you were showing it off.
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> haha
<hatch> couple of my buddies are dentists.....oh the stories
<gary_poster> benji trying to figure out where it might go...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams but looks official-y
 * benji invisions a Dali painting with a moth spreading his wings and his thorax is instead a single bicuspid.
<gary_poster> disturbing, really
<hatch> rofl
<benji> the melting clocks will make it all ok
<hatch> ^5 benji
<gary_poster> oh ok, good
<benji> yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CreatingTeamGuide makes it sound like "Teams" are more focused on a single topic.  We could break that mold, but I'm not sure it would be for the best.
<benji> ^5 hatch  (I didn't want to leave you hanging)
<hatch> oh thanks 
<hatch> my arm was getting tired
<gary_poster> benji https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/CloudEngineering/Yellow
<gary_poster> have at it and move on :-)
<benji> cool, thanks
<benji> I wondered why I hadn't seen that before and then I looked at the page history and saw that you just created it.
<gary_poster> yes :-)
<benji> bac: https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/CloudEngineering/Yellow/PotentialJujuCoreImprovement
<benji> bac: oops, wrong URL: https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/CloudEngineering/Yellow/PotentialJujuCoreImprovements
<gary_poster> hatch, bcsaller, if I read bcsaller's reply correctly (https://codereview.appspot.com/7429044/diff/1/app/app.js#newcode1083) I'm +1 on the switch to Y.Array that I mentioned, and removing the back-compat callback attr
<gary_poster> hatch, so if you address my three comments then pleae land away
<gary_poster> please
<gary_poster> rogpeppe do you have a moment for a quick status update on the megawatcher in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7fb7c30f3a232db57dd8549738fb98e723d90d4a ?
<hatch> alright I'll take a look - sorry just trying to understand the less workflow
<gary_poster> cool hatch.  for less, just edit, and use make devel.  less changes will automatically update so you can just reload
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm there :-)
<hatch> gary_poster, ahh ok - almost done that ticket
<hatch> when the designers say 'pt' do they mean 'px' ?
<bac> thanks benji
<hatch> I ask because 14pt is a massive header text where 14px looks good
<hatch> but they also use px 
<gary_poster> hatch ask goodspud 
<hatch> oh ok - I didn't know that they were in here :D
<gary_poster> we have 45 more minutes of goodspud goodness
<goodspud> hatch, we are always watching
<goodspud> ... unless we aren't
<hatch> uh oh!
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> so https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1125424
<_mup_> Bug #1125424: Tweaks to loading messages and login visuals <juju-gui:Triaged by hatch> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125424 >
<hatch> you will see that someone said 14pt but that makes that header text huge! requiring the warning box to actually increase in width
<goodspud> hatch, just chatting with Greg (designer)
<hatch> okee
<hatch> Ubuntu Medium at 14pt also looks blurry but that could just be my monitor
<goodspud> hatch, could you send me a screen shot at 14pt and 14 pixels?
<hatch> umm
<hatch> yes I just need to find a good screenshot tool :)
<hatch> I'm used to working on my mac which has Skitch 
<hatch> heh
<goodspud> You can just do C<D
<goodspud> doh!
<gary_poster> hatch printscreen pops something up
<goodspud> hatch, yeah, printscreen should work or (on a mac) CMD+shift+4
<gary_poster> hatch, otherwise gnome-screenshot
<hatch> yeah printscreen will work for this case - I just like skitch's crosshairs so you can select a section of the page and then add text to it
<hatch> I'll look into gnome-screenshot afterwards thx
<hatch> goodspud, can you pm me your email plz
<hatch> ok sent
<hatch> I THINK 12pt = 16px
<bac> benji did you notice the 'roommate' column has been removed from the sprint wiki?
<benji> bac: I didn't.  I guess that means that either we each get a room or we will all be sleeping on the floor of the conference room.
<gary_poster> the latter
<hatch> yay sleepover!
<gary_poster> benji is responsible for the sleeping bags
<gary_poster> hatch brings the tents
 * benji packs his footy pajamas
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> haha - my tent has a solar panel on the root with built in led lighting
<hatch> yeah...I'm THAT guy at the camp site
<hatch> roof*
<gary_poster> I definitely chose the right guy then
<benji> is it also bigger on the inside than on the outside?
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha
<bac> i see on google maps our hotel is right close to "Cabbagetown".  can't wait to find out what that is all about.
 * bac practices for georgia by using phrases like "right close" again.
<hatch> lol
<benji> bac, since I will have a car I can "carry you" places
<hatch> benji, do you live close to atlanta?
<benji> yep, middle Tennessee (about a 3.5 hour drive)
<hatch> ahh cool - I have about an 8h travel time by flight heh
<benji> therefore I will be fully versed in the local vernacular
<hatch> Ooo - I'm hoping there is a good seafood restaurant near by
<hatch> I'm pretty landlocked so I don't get much in the way of fresh seafood :)
<hatch> well....salt water seafood
<benji> hatch: bac had proposed a trip to a seafood place, but I don't remember if it was fresh water (catfish, etc.) or salt water 
<bac> more mud based
<bac> crawfish shack
<hatch> oooo I'll go@
<hatch> !
<bac> i saw a reference to it on anthony bourdain's new show.  i added a link to the wiki.  please don't listen when he talks about the unsavory parts of atlanta.
<hatch> ehh every city has unsavory parts
<hatch> bac, I don't see the link
<hatch> which wiki? :)
<bac> hatch: the one where i forgot to press 'save'.  it is there now.  https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/Sprints/JujuEcosystemSprintMarch13
<hatch> :D
<hatch> looks like it's also lunch time so I'll watch the vid now :)
<Makyo> Ugh, tried reproposing with -for, still wants to merge into the wrong branch.
<Makyo> One more try...
<bac> benji: ping
<Makyo> Fixed, sorry if that leads to extra emails.
<benji> bac: what's up?
<benji> (I'm lunching)
<bac> benji: not much, just trying to figure out how the 'deny' mechanism works.  ping me when you're back.
<benji> k; it'll be about 20 minutes
<bac> benji: ok
<hatch> bac, oh that guy is quite the character haha (just finished watching the video)
<benji> bac: I'm looking at the deny bits now.
<hatch> *sigh* I long for chrome dev tools in FF
<hatch> the log out panel is wrapped in an unnamed div which is causing it's position to be incorrectly calculated - can someone point me to where this panel is created?
<gary_poster> hatch, maybe index.html?  not quite sure what you mean by panel in context
<hatch> ok when you go and click 'log out' a panel is shown
<hatch> or the 'log in' panel I suppose
<gary_poster> oh, to enter your password hatch?
<gary_poster> that's on index.html
<gary_poster> pretty sure
<benji> bac: I think I have figured out the allow/deny bits (those in state/api/api_test.go at least)
<bac> benji: you want to chat?
<benji> I also think there is a bug or at least a mis-design in that functionality.  There is nothing guarding against someone having both allow and deny set for a test, if so only the deny will be tested and the allow will be ignored
<hatch> gary_poster, no such luck - it's in the handlebars rollup I'm just not sure where those are stored
<benji> sure; how about the regular hangout if no one is in there
<hatch> I can find them though :)
<bac> benji: i think the opposite.  note the early return in the allow part
<gary_poster> hatch, oh!  app/templates/login.handlebars ?
<benji> bac: yep, you're right
<benji> the regulr place is free
<hatch> oh son of a.....sublime didn't show that folder (`watch` issue again)
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> :D
<gary_poster> :-) np
<hatch> ok branch is done and proposed - so I have three screenshots, should I add them to the bug? Or is there another preferred place for them? 
<hatch> ^ gary_poster 
<gary_poster> bug is fine, and then give links to designers
<hatch> goodspud_, you shouldn't have come back...I just pushed the changes ;)
<goodspud_> :)
<goodspud_> I'm sure it's all perfect
<gary_poster> hatch, https://codereview.appspot.com/7429044/ just needs a few tweaks then you can land it
<gary_poster> if it's not clear what they are we can have quick call
<hatch> goodspud_, hah! https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1125424 in the right column at the bottom are the three screen shots
<_mup_> Bug #1125424: Tweaks to loading messages and login visuals <juju-gui:In Progress by hatch> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125424 >
<hatch> gary_poster, sure thing let me check that out
<goodspud_> hatch: looks good. 
<hatch> great - so do you comment on https://codereview.appspot.com/7452043/ ?
<goodspud_> hatch. done
<hatch> awesome
<goodspud_> Time for my dinner. Catch you all tomorrow
<hatch> so does this workflow work pretty good for you?
<hatch> okee :) cya
<hatch> enjoy dinner
<goodspud_> hatch, yes
<benji> bac: I am 90% sure that maps in go are magic, and that is why you can assign the results of a map lookup to either one or two variables
<hatch> gary_poster, so just to clarify that I understand the comments on 7429044 - we will remove the backwards compatibility because multiple callbacks can't be supported anyways - and - a result of that we no longer need to flatten so we can simply create an array of routes
<hatch> bcsaller_, the callbacks 'backwards compatibility' section on the namespace branch - is that required? I don't think you commented on that directly
<bcsaller_> hatch: I was trying to say that I think our codebase has been cleared of any references but I don't know if YUI depends on it anywhere
<bcsaller_> I suspect removing it the tests will all still pass, but we don't test dispatch very well so I just left it in there 
<hatch> oh ok sorry I misunderstood - I'll make a note and leave it in - I was reading the YUI tests of router last night and I think once I split this stuff out into an extension then we will be able to properly test this stuff
<benji> Granted, it's early going, but I'm not real keen on go's decision that getters should just be the name of the thing being retrieved.
<hatch> I'm not sure I follow
<hatch> need one more review on some css https://codereview.appspot.com/7452043/
<benji> if a method returns a value (say a unit's status) then instead of being named something like "GetStatus" it is simply named "Status"
<benji> Asymmetrically, setters are still named like "SetStatus".
<benji> At least they don't use the idiom I've seen in some JS of having a method named "status" that if called with a value is a setter and if called without one is a getter.  I had to lie down for a little while after I saw that for the first time.
<gary_poster> hatch sorry was on call.  reading
<hatch> ugh I hate inconsistent api's
<hatch> gary_poster, ben already answered my q's and it's been submitted :)
<gary_poster> great  hatch, thanks.
<hatch> benji, I spent a while in PHP - if you want inconsistent api's....that's your language 
<hatch> foo_bar or fooBar ? needle, haystack or haystack, needle? 
<hatch> lol
<benji> yep, PHP takes the cake
<hatch> gary_poster, I just need one more to sign off on my less changes then that ticket can also go away
<gary_poster> ok hatch looking
<hatch> hmm it looks like the rail from the airport to the hotel isn't that bad
<hatch> anyone else planning to take the rail?
<gary_poster> hatch, if you mean MARTA, yes
<gary_poster> haven't looked at it het
<gary_poster> yet
<gary_poster> hatch approved your branch
<gary_poster> you need another code review though
<gary_poster> 2 code + 1 design if UX is involved
<hatch> gary_poster, http://goo.gl/maps/yWAay it looks pretty straight forward
<hatch> ohh ok 
<gary_poster> hatch, cool, no changes
<hatch> nope just hop on at the airport and then a block walk 
<hatch> I don't even think a city bus goes to our airport lol
<benji> interesting, there is no NotEquals checker in launchpad.net/gocheck
<rogpeppe> benji: Not(Equals)
<rogpeppe> benji: and there's NotNil as well, which is (interestingly) slightly different
<benji> rogpeppe: heh, I was just looking for a negation operator in there, thanks!
<benji> yeah, the existence of NotNill threw me off initially
<rogpeppe> benji: nil is a little special when you're dealing with interfaces.
<rogpeppe> benji: because interface{}((sometype*)(nil)) != nil
<benji> If I understood that sequence of symbols I'm sure I would now be enlightened. ;)
<rogpeppe> benji: the left hand expression is just a sequence of type conversions
<hatch> gary_poster, so are you alright with be getting back on that scaffold?
<rogpeppe> benji: nil converted to *sometype (oops, got that wrong) converted to interface{}
<benji> ah, so casting nil to a pointer to any interface is not nil?
<rogpeppe> benji: in general typeExpression(foo) converts foo to the given type (assuming it's assignment compatible)
<rogpeppe> benji: an interface value is not nil if the underlying value has any concrete type
<rogpeppe> benji: this might be of some help: http://play.golang.org/p/r2DfTUbasP
<gary_poster> hatch, +1
<hatch> this may be a case of looking in the wrong place - but do we not 'render' the app anywhere?
<bcsaller_> index calls it once
<bcsaller_> use to anyway
<hatch> :)
<hatch> yeah I'm baffled
<hatch> bcsaller_, I'm pretty confident that it isn't being called
<hatch> when you render an app yui3-app class gets added to the container
<hatch> I guess it doesn't really matter - would be a good point of investigation though
<hatch> gary_poster, bcsaller_ do we want to render all subapps on registration? 
<gary_poster> on call will think later
<hatch> issue I'm running into is that the namespace is calling methods on the subapps but they aren't rendered
<hatch> deal
<bcsaller_> hatch: I suspect not, though a callback or event when registered would allow that 
<hatch> yeah I wasn't thinking so either
<hatch> so will need to lazy-render these subapps
<hatch> **will this never end!!!!**
<hatch> heh
<hatch> awesome that works
<Makyo> Got go env sorta set up, but test complains there are no Go source files in $GOPATH/src/launchpad.net/juju-core  Did I miss a step?
<Makyo> guihelp ^^^ (not sure who to ping specifically)
<hatch> could I get a quick less review on https://codereview.appspot.com/7452043/ thx
<hazmat> Makyo, i'd blow away and refetch assuming its not a branch
<hazmat> just the juju-core dir
<hazmat> and use -v on go get
<Makyo> hazmat, Alright.
<Makyo> hazmat, no luck :/ can't load package: package launchpad.net/juju-core: no Go source files in /home/makyo/work/juju-core/src/launchpad.net/juju-core
<hazmat> hmm
<hazmat> Makyo,  what command are you running to test?
<Makyo> go test -gocheck.v
<Makyo> I've also tried specifying go test -gocheck.v launchpad.net/juju-core/...
<hazmat> Makyo, the later should work though the flag needs to come last i'm told
<hazmat> Makyo, does go test launchpad.net/juju-core/...  work?
<hazmat> there aren't any source files directly in the juju-core directory which leads to that message.. tests need to be run in a dir with go source files.. or spec'd as top level recurse 
<bac> Makyo: best i can tell, -gocheck.v is not recursive
<bac> so you can do 'go test launchpad.net/juju-core/...' from anywhere as long as GOPATH is correct
<Makyo> URK.
<bac> or you can cd into a specific directory and do 'go test -gocheck.v[v]' and only get those tests
<Makyo> Works quite well, thanks hazmat.
<Makyo> Blows up my computer pretty well.
<hazmat> cool
<hazmat> testing is hard work ;-)
<hazmat> speaking of go build/test issues anyone seen.. pack: cannot open $WORK/labix.org/v2/mgo/_test/_go_.8  i get that on most of the packages
<hazmat> oh.. dev version of go maybe
<hazmat> yeah.. that was it mixed a tip and stable versions
<hatch> oh this is beautiful
 * Makyo -> dogwalk
<hatch> bcsaller_, if you're still around I'd like your input on the lazy rendering code https://codereview.appspot.com/7444046/
<gary_poster> hatch I was on call and then catching up on mail before leaving. do you have review you want?
<hatch> oh umm lemme check sorry I just finished the delay rendering code
<hatch> I still need one more code review on the css layout changes
<hatch> and if you would like to weigh in on the lazy render code that would be great
<gary_poster> k trying
<gary_poster> hatch I already gave you a review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7452043/.  That's the CSS one, right?
<hatch> yep
<gary_poster> Maybe ask Makyo to look at it?  The coder is responsible for drumming up reviewers :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, https://codereview.appspot.com/7444046/ LGTM with trivial
<gary_poster> need to run.  night all
<hatch> thanks, have a good night!
<gary_poster> you too
<Makyo> hatch, which branch?
<Makyo> Lazy render?
 * Makyo reviews it anyway, already open.
<hatch> hey Makyo sorry I stepped away
<Makyo> No worries :)
<hatch> umm the css one https://codereview.appspot.com/7452043/
<hatch> if you have time :)
<hatch> well both really
<hatch> hah
<hatch> :D
<Makyo> Hah, alright.  On it.
<hatch> thanks!
<bac> hazmat: you around?
<hatch> Makyo, thanks for the reviews
<bac> hazmat: i'll ask anyway:  i am using cobzr, am in the 'master' checkout of juju-core, and see it is on rev 949.  i do a 'go get -u -v launchpad.net/juju-core/...' and it does stuff.  however, juju-core is still shown to be rev 949.  i then do a 'bzr pull lp:juju-core' and it fetches rev 950.  what's going on?  why didn't 'go get' go get it?
<Makyo> hatch, re: @ubuntu-font, I just meant a definition at the top of the stylesheet: @ubuntu-font: Ubuntu Medium, Helvetica, Ariel;  However, it turns out there already is one, and you can just do font-family: @font-family;
<Makyo> I know you just submitted, but yeah, future reference thing.
<Makyo> Sorry, @font-family-medium;
<hatch> ohh I thought you were referring to an actual font file....oops :)
<Makyo> No worries.  Just a LESS thing.  And boy howdy is that file big now.
<hatch> I actually want to split the less file up into modules at some point
<hatch> that'll probably be a slack task
<Makyo> Yeah, for sure.
#juju-gui 2013-03-01
<hatch> bcsaller_, it doesn't look like namespaced url variables work
<hatch> http://localhost:8888/:scaffoldSubApp:/part/7 doesn't match '/part/:id' 
<hatch> but  http://localhost:8888/:scaffoldSubApp:/part does 
<hatch> we can discuss tomorrow I just wanted to put that out
<hazmat> bac, strange.. don't know.. i'm not a user of cobzr
<hazmat> bac, the ? might be better suited for #juju-dev
<frankban> hi rogpeppe: if you have time, could you please take a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/7421045/ ?
<rogpeppe> frankban: will do, thanks.
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: LGTM
<frankban> rogpeppe: great, thanks!
<frankban> rogpeppe: re api methods, when returning a structure, are pointers automatically dereferenced by the api machinery? if so, is it considered a good practice to include pointers in the returned struct, or is it better to always return values?
<rogpeppe> frankban: the top level structure must be by-value. anything inside will have pointers automatically dereferenced as necessary.
<rogpeppe> frankban: so it's at your discretion. it's usually a judgement call.
<rogpeppe> frankban: if you've already got a pointer, a pointer probably makes sense. or (particularly) if the item in question is optional.
<rogpeppe> frankban: the by-value restriction is rpc's alone. in general there's no issue with returning pointers.
<frankban> rogpeppe: the top level is a value, one field of the struct is a charm.Config instance, returned as a pointer by charm.Config(). This leads to the second question: is it ok to use such juju_core structs at the API level, or do we need to build other structs specific for the api?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think that where appropriate, it's fine to use juju-core structs for the api
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, thanks a lot
<rogpeppe> frankban: and in particular i think charm.Config is a good candidate
<rogpeppe> frankban: because all its fields are exported and appropriate for json use
<rogpeppe> frankban: (although i had to look quite hard at Default)
<frankban> rogpeppe: ack, what happens when you try to export a struct containing provate fields? are they just ignored?
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah
<frankban> s/provate/private
<frankban> rogpeppe: ok, and I guess if you still require those, then the path to follow is to define a struct specific for the api, maybe...
<rogpeppe> frankban: maybe. we'd have to take it on a case-by-case basis. there are other possibilities that don't require a new struct definition.
<frankban> rogpeppe: have not looked yet, but I'll have to export Meta.Requires, Provides and Peers.
<rogpeppe> frankban: they're all exported already
<rogpeppe> frankban: Meta looks like a good candidate for direct use too
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, I am implementing a CharmInfo api call, required by the GUI, I am trying to only pass things required by the GUI, trying to mimic what's already provided by the pyjuju api. Does it make sense?
<frankban> (in pyjuju that's called "get_charm")
<rogpeppe> frankban: i guess so. although i suppose it doesn't matter much if you get more info. none of it is private AFAIK.
<rogpeppe> frankban: (and none is particularly bulky)
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, I'll also ask gary_poster when available, thanks
<bac> frankban, teknico, benji, Makyo: see my warning at the end of http://bit.ly/Wln4KR -- it happened to me yesterday.
<frankban> bac: thanks, I usually "bzr pull" to update a branch. I guess tests warning can be avoided by manually "go install"ing required packages, but it's still uncomfortable
<bac> frankban: yeah, there are work-arounds but 'get -u' seemed to be the easiest
<frankban> bac: agreed
 * gary_poster reads backlog
<gary_poster> frankban, hi.  what's the question?  sounds like you are on the right track for get_charm
<frankban> gary_poster: quick hangout after my lunch with teknico too?
<gary_poster> frankban, cool sounds good
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks
 * frankban lunches
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, hi.  when you get in, please ping me for strategizing what you work on today (basic idea: can we get subapp work in a position that orange squad can use it Monday morning at the sprint? Do we need to add some of this to sprint goals?  Should that affect other induction sprint goals?)
<gary_poster> bac are you working on the JS side of expose now?
<bac> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> cool bac.  I want to move your Go card to daily and make a new card for that.  ok with you?
<bac> oh, sure
<gary_poster> cool thx
<bac> i thought i had made a card
<gary_poster> on it
<gary_poster> benji, btw bbcmicrocomputer landed your charm-tools card
<gary_poster> I moved it to done
<bac> gary_poster: yes, 'hook up juju-core expose' with my face on it
<gary_poster> got it thx
<bac> gary_poster: it is cleaner in the future if those tasks have two different bugs, since kanban will only allow one card per LP bug
<bac> doing two bugtasks was my idea but didn't turn out well
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> bac, cool.  Let's have that discussion once we have two or three of the JS-side branches under our belt.  I'm inclined to agree with you, but I'd like to see.  For now, though, am I right that we need GUI-side support for unexpose, set-config, and get so far, not including your expose?
<bac> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> hatch, hi.  when you get in and settled, please ping me for strategizing what you work on today (basic idea: can we get subapp work in a position that orange squad can use it Monday morning at the sprint? Do we need to add some of this to sprint goals?  Should that affect other induction sprint goals?)
<gary_poster> today == getting my laptop ready...
<hatch> good morning
<hatch> gary_poster, it might be....I came across, what I'm assuming, is a asmall bug in the new router code
<gary_poster> I saw that hatch, yeah
<hatch> so as long as that can be ironed out and I can fully test the subapps .navigate() then they should be good to go
<gary_poster> today you mean?
<hatch> yep as far as I can tell it's all good to go besides that
<hatch> oh....I have one small patch
<gary_poster> ok great
<hatch> but it's already done just no ticket yet
<gary_poster> hatch how should we hand this over to orange squad?  maybe some docs?
<hatch> throw it at them and run!
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: gary_poster cool, toss it this way
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool :-)
<hatch> I started writing some intro docs yesterday so I'll expand on those
<rick_h_> hatch: just toss a (STR) on there (Some Tinkering Required) 
<hatch> rick_h_, well right now there is a router bug which will cause nothing but headaches for you guys so I'd like to hold off until we get that solved if that's O K
<rick_h_> hatch: all for reducing headaches
<gary_poster> hatch, agreed with you.  that said, what do you think of getting rick_h_ on a call with us now-ish also?  I think he's raring to go, and he might give us valuable insight as well as some very experienced JS hands if he's available and we have anything we can push off to him
<bcsaller_> hatch: what is the issue?
<gary_poster> OK proposal:  (1) hatch and bcsaller_ talk about issue. (2) hatch gary_poster and rick_h_ talk about next steps for today and Monday.
<gary_poster> (3) we all move to cancun
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hmmmm...
<hatch> can I vote for Montego Bay?
<hatch> I'm not a fan of Mexico
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> yeah ok, I';m flexible
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so I'm ok for now working on a Charmworld API wrapper if it makes sense to hold off until EOD or even first thing Monday
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> so I guess fewer calls == a get-it-done friday from my POV
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok, got it, cool
<hatch> bcsaller_, I am attempting to match http://localhost:8888/:scaffoldSubApp:/part/7 with the route '/part/:id' but the only way it matches is with http://localhost:8888/:scaffoldSubApp:/part
<bcsaller_> did you try making the path expression end in a '/' in the route and in the url? w/o the slash its hard to assemble components
<hatch> checking
<hatch> bcsaller_, thanks that was the trick
<hatch> sounds like we should split on ? and then append a / if there isn't one
<bcsaller_> hatch: that was described on the call and in the merge proposal but maybe not in the route comments.
<bcsaller_> hatch: its not just the last one, its to aid in the assembly of the parts
<hatch> ahh so the url doesn't need it, only the path
<hatch> ok I'll note that in the documentation
<bcsaller_> hatch: w/o switching to real regex (which is an option) in the paths, yes, but switching requires a change to all the handlers/callbacks as the :id placeholds get replaced by indexed param arrays, so I didn't go there 
<hatch> yeah that's fine - from a usability standpoint there is no difference - which at this point is all I'm concerned about
<hatch> well....minor difference ;)
<teknico> gary_poster, frankban, either now or in half an hour. what do you say?
<gary_poster> teknico, up to frankban.  I'm fine either way
<gary_poster> he's probably still lunching
<teknico> gary_poster, ok, then I'll move to the other place and resurface in 30 minutes
<gary_poster> cool teknico ttyl
<hatch> OK everything functions as expected with namespaced subapps
<hatch> now to test for charmstore
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> hey rogpeppe 
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: just wanted to quickly check something
<gary_poster> ok
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm trusting that all the information that you're going to be wanting from the megawatcher is a subset of the data contained in these structs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576427/
<rogpeppe> is that reasonable?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, gimme a sec to verify :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, we will eventually want annotations on everything, including an environment object, but you knew that already...still looking
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the annotations would be added to those structs
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, assuming unit Status == agent_state
<gary_poster> rogpeppe y (plus we'd need a new struct for the env itself)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yes, i'm pretty sure
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: of course. what data do you need from the environment object, BTW?
<gary_poster> annotations, rogpeppe.  that should be it
<hatch> ok it looks like using the fallback to the default namespace is working as well
<hatch> rick_h_, expect to have this thing and the documentation this afternoon
<rick_h_> hatch: awesome
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: cool. i'm glad for the confirmation - i'm well into the implementation and realised that everything kinda hinged on this :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, for relation we have type, scope, and display_name
<hatch> gary_poster, bcsaller_ - am I to understand that if you are using the 'charmstore' namespace (no prefix in the url) you shouldn't specify routes for '/' ?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, for machine, we have public_address, instance_state, agent_state
<teknico> back
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: hmm, that's a good point about relation actually. i need to look into that a bit more
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, for machine we barely use that, so if what I describe is a problem, let me know and I'll verify whether we can ignore them.  they are available in our data though
<gary_poster> according to the JS model
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: and machine too. i think we can probably retro-fit public-address.
<gary_poster> or cool rogpeppe.  That's the only missing info I see.  Everything else looks goof
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: and instance-state if necessary.
<gary_poster> good, even :-P
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i thought it was new street slang i was previously unaware of :-)
<gary_poster> lol, that's me, hip to the street
<rogpeppe> lol
<benji> rogpeppe: question: I am writing a test in state/api/api_test.go and I need to set a unit to an error state but I do not see a way to get ahold of the unit to do so.  st.Unit("wordpress/0") does not work because the kind of state "st" is isn't the kind of state that has a Unit method.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the type and scope attributes are inside Endpoint, but i'm not sure what display_name is
<gary_poster> ok, looking
<rogpeppe> benji: you've got access to the underlying state.State too
<rogpeppe> benji: s.State
<benji> hmm, I /thought/ I tried that
<rogpeppe> benji: for instance, all the stuff in setUpScenario operates on the underlying state, not api.State
<benji> relatedly, what is the best way to figure out the attributes/methods of a struct?  for the most part my grepping has worked, but for the life of me I couldn't find the definition of api.State
<benji> rogpeppe: this is one of the "table"-driven tests (opClientResolved) so I don't have an "s" (as far as I can tell)
<rogpeppe> benji: why do you need to set the unit into an error state in that test?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I think display_name is actually derived from endpoints too.  (Maybe we are choosing one of the two? :-/ )
<gary_poster> one of the two endpoints' display names I mean
<benji> rogpeppe: so I can call Resolved on it
<rogpeppe> benji: i made a tool to make that easy for *me* (but you'd have to integrate it into your editor somehow to make it as easy for you). looking for a type, usually grep 'type Foo' does the job.
<rogpeppe> benji: presumably you could call Resolved anyway - it would just give an error...?
<frankban> gary_poster, teknico: call now? juju-gui?
<gary_poster> yes, sounds good thanks
<benji> rogpeppe: I suppose I could.  For my education's sake, how would I do so if I were so inclined?
<rogpeppe> benji: yeah, you could just check for "already resolved"
<rogpeppe> benji: you'd change the test to pass in a state.State to each function. so far there hasn't been a need to.
<benji> I figured.
<rogpeppe> benji: *or*....
<rogpeppe> benji: you could change setUpScenario so that one of the units was in the required error state
<Makyo> goodspud, ping
<benji> I strongly suspect that would break one or more existing tests (which is of course why big, shared state setups are a pain in tests)
<gary_poster> "The computer needs to restart to finish installing updates."
<gary_poster> brb
<goodspud> Makyo, ping back
<Makyo> goodspud, got a sec to look at the service page?
<goodspud> Certainly do
<Makyo> jujugui's free.
<Makyo> Or I can just do a screenshot, I guess.
<jcsackett> can someone help me with a strange make lint error?
<jcsackett> when it gets to the bin/test-filtering stage, it dies like so: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5576565/
<jcsackett> this is in trunk.
<jcsackett> i dont' really understand why it's looking at assets in the first place, but even so, the permissions on mocha.js shouldn't be throwing any denies.
<jcsackett> gary_poster: ^
<gary_poster> jcsackett, will do, after call
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> call in 1
<jcsackett> gary_poster: ok.
<gary_poster> teknico, bcsaller_ starting soon
<gary_poster> goodspud, ping for you too
<hatch> rick_h_, I wrote a scrollview based carousel if you are looking for a touch based carousel
<hatch> that also works with mouse
<rick_h_> hatch: cool yea send my way 
<rick_h_> hatch: we're looking at the top left widget in the 07 Narrow_Home.html in the mockup
<rick_h_> jcsackett: is looking at it next
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ^^
<jcsackett> rick_h_, hatch: dig. i would be interested in seeing it.
<Makyo> jcsackett, bcsaller_ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5576652/
<Makyo> That should help with the lint error.
<hatch> rick_h_, can you pm me the link? I am sure I have it somewhere in my email but who knows where :)
<bcsaller_> Makyo: looks good, I hadn't seen that for some reason, but makes sense 
<jcsackett> Makyo: ah, cool. glad to know the script needed fixing, not my install. thanks!
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, was otp
<hatch> on the potty ?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, and most people don't like me tablet-ircing from there :P
<hatch> oh sometime I crack myself up
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B1IM--9A1RkTbFV5aTNZLUlOQ1E/edit
<gary_poster> bcsaller_, could you help jcsackett ?  I actually have to run
<jcsackett> gary_poster, bcsaller_: Mayko's patch sorted my problem.
<bcsaller_> jcsackett: great
<gary_poster> jcsackett, great! thanks Makyo q
<gary_poster> that's your new name, Makyo Q.  Sounds good.
<Makyo> Q for...Quentin?  Quetzalcoatl?
<hatch> rick_h_, ahh the thing that says 'wordpress' 'apache' 'glance' etc etc
<rick_h_> hatch: right, so we've got work into a widget to display a single charm, and then we need a second widget that does the slider around a set list of them
<hatch> doesn't it just scroll vertically?
<hatch> ohh nm
<hatch> i missed the dots
<rick_h_> hatch: no, look at the dots under it
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<rick_h_> hatch: so yea, we're assuming that represents a nice slider of charms that would need to be touch/slide friendly
<hatch> ok so for that you should extend ScrollView
<hatch> I can help you with that, I've done a lot of work with it
<hatch> my other code won't really help much
<hatch> well that's not entirely true
<hatch> sec I'll get the repo
<hatch> rick_h_, https://github.com/hatched/flickr-carousel
<rick_h_> lmao! I just put together hatch with #yui hatch
<hatch> haha yup that's me
<rick_h_> that's awesome, now I feel like I know you for a long while. very cool
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea, I figure jcsackett will look through anything good in the gallery and the like to start from for sure. 
<hatch> I wanted to use scrollview because it natively supports pagination AND gestures
<hatch> so overlaying some type of page indicator shouldn't be difficult
<rick_h_> right, ok that's cool. Not used scrollview for anything yet
<hatch> as far as carousels go it's pretty heavy weight but it provides for some cool interactions 
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, well weight might matter as we build things up. We're going to have a lot of moving parts all told I think
<rick_h_> but worst case refactor and steal the best bits
<benji> all three of the Reitveld reviews for landed command api branches that I know of have been added to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n8rhYuj7YvTcz_HdKV1tLVj9cfSbkHTCzks1_9BZEdI/edit
<hatch> bcsaller_, I'd like it if you could take a look at this code, I feel like its something obvious but I'm just missing it heh
<bcsaller_> hatch: how do you want to do this, a screenshare?
<hatch> I can push the branch, you'll probably want to inspect the logs
<bcsaller_> k
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1132943-scaffold
<hatch> once you got it up and running I can talk you through the execution order if you like
<hatch> jcsackett, I'm going to review your branch
<hatch> is it ready?
<hatch> ready for review I mean
<rick_h_> hatch: let us go over it once first please. I think it'll get tweaked a lot at first
<rick_h_> we'll make sure to bug you for when we think it's ready 
<hatch> sounds good :)
<bcsaller_> hatch: that branch still doesn't have the callingContext stuff merged in?
<hatch> bcsaller_, I'm sure it does, one second
<hatch> yep it does
<hatch> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1132943-scaffold/view/head:/app/app.js#L472
<hatch> what you're seeing is it calling the superclass router-debug.js file
<hatch> s/you're/you're probably
<bcsaller_> hatch: ahh, yeah, seeing a null callback in a method we shouldn't see
<hatch> Makyo, I'm about to install Win8 in a virtual box - do you remember if there were any special virtualbox packages you needed (before I get started)
<Makyo> hatch, Not that I remember, just installed virtualbox from apt, and ran the ISO.  I suggest grabbing a product key first, as the install can really slow down the machine too much to use a browser.
<hatch> pfft not on this 3 year old i3 monster!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I haven't used virtualbox in probably 2 years so this should be interesting
<benji> While debugging and developing incrementally go's insistance upon avoiding unused varaibles/imports is counter-productive.
<bcsaller_> hatch: its what I was warning about, "scaffold-sub-app" is a subscriber to the history:change event, which is fired when we trigger url replacement. It responds by dispatching in the subapp, this is the non-spacespace aware routing happing there. It shouldn't be subscribed to or using that behavior at all for this to work 
<bcsaller_> hatch: it comes from the Pjax base
<hatch> poop
<hatch> alrighty
<bcsaller_> not sure what the best path forward is from here
<hatch> yeah I'm reading the code right now
<bcsaller_> The stack trace at the point of error is revealing (and very deep)
<bcsaller_> I'd try defined html5:false on the subapp before going too far
<hatch> looks like the offending event handler is in router
<hatch> bcsaller_, fixed it
<hatch> thanks a bunch for pointing that out :D
<hatch> give me a few minutes to flesh out the fix and then I can detail it
<bcsaller_> hatch: ha, no problem. I expect we'll still see something of this nature again though
<hatch> shush you
<bcsaller_> ha
<bcsaller_> fair enough
<hatch> lol
<benji> rogpeppe: have a second to look at something for me?  I have a test assertion and I thought "err" was a string but when I run the tests I get the error at the top of http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576866/
<benji> however, if I switch the assertion to look at err.Message I get the build error at the bottom of that paste
<rogpeppe> benji: you want to use ErrorMatches
<benji> rogpeppe: ok... why is that?
<rogpeppe> benji: no errors are plain strings
<rogpeppe> benji: (string does not implement the Error method)
<rogpeppe> benji: you could do, c.Assert(err.Error(), Equals, "....")
<rogpeppe> benji: but that would panic if err was nil, which isn't very helpful
<benji> rogpeppe: I don't understand "no errors are plain strings"; does that mean "no, the last thing I said is not tru (that I should use ErrorMatches), because errors are plain strings" or "there are no errors that are plain strings?"
<benji> s/tru/true/
<rogpeppe> benji: the latter
<benji> ok; in that case why does the error describe error as being a struct with a Message member, but if I attemt to access it I get the build error?
<bcsaller_> is it being downcast back to plain Error when it shouldn't be? losing access to the additional info
<benji> interesting hypothesis, bcsaller_.  I wasn't aware that go did autmatic type casting.
<bcsaller_> eh, what do I know :)
<bcsaller_> just seems like the base language elements that throw err can't know about the extension type
<hatch> Makyo, Its been sitting at 'Creating process for virtual machine' 0% for a while now - do you remember if it took this long?
<Makyo> hatch, no..
<hatch> alright I'll leave it for a while longer
<hatch> I'm pretty sure it's hung up thought because it's not using any cpu
<hatch> oh well 
<benji> rogpeppe: ok; in that case why does the error describe error as being a struct with a Message member, but if I attemt to access it I get the build error?
<rogpeppe> benji: because you need to convert it to the concrete type first. the error interface has no Message members - you can't look inside an interface (other by calling methods defined on the interface) until you've asserted it to some non-interface type
<rogpeppe> benji: e.g. err.(*api.Error).Message
<rogpeppe> benji: that will panic if the error is not of type *api.Error
<benji> rogpeppe: thanks, that makes a modicum of sense to me at this point in my go journey
<rogpeppe> benji: see http://golang.org/ref/spec#Type_assertions
<benji> thanks
<rogpeppe> benji: also http://golang.org/ref/spec#Type_switches
<bcsaller_> sounds like I was on the right track there
<rogpeppe> bcsaller_: yeah.
<rogpeppe> bcsaller_: the missing piece is that the gocheck package is passing around the return value as an interface{}, and has forgotten that it was once an "error" value.
<bcsaller_> makes sense, interface{} feels a bit like void * in C, up to the developer to cast it to something more meaningful
<rogpeppe> benji: and, yeah, go does automatic type down-casting (a value is assignment-compatible with any interface that it implements) but not up-casting
<rogpeppe> bcsaller_: that's right
<rogpeppe> bcsaller_: the nice thing is that after the dynamic type conversion, you know exactly what you've got and can access all fields and methods of the concrete type without fear.
<bcsaller_> that is a solid advantage 
<rogpeppe> bcsaller_: if you see a ".()" operator somewhere, that's a good sign that you should look very closely at the code...
<hatch> Makyo, you weren't kidding this install is putting this thing into limp mode haha
<Makyo> hatch, right? :P
<Makyo> Works alright once it's running, at least.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: FYI here's the initial linked list implementation (i'm just writing the first tests for it now) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576993/
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: that implements all the operations needed by the higher level watcher, i think
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: of *course* it will all work first time :-)
<gary_poster> great rogpeppe, awesome! I'll dig into it this afternoon for a few minutes
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> of course!
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yay! first test passed. (newAllInfo) the rest will have to wait for the plane.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, :-) awesome thanks for your work, have a safe trip, and look forward to seeing you in ATL
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: all that to you too!
<gary_poster> :-) thx
<hatch> hey Makyo so I installed win 8, had it up and running, now after shutting it down when I try to boot it back up it goes right into the installer again
<Makyo> hatch, Do you still have the installation media mounted?
<Makyo> In virtualbox, I mean.
<hatch> under Storage there is the IDE which has the iso
<hatch> I'm assuming that's the issue?
<Makyo> Yeah, it's still booting to that.
<hatch> ahh ok
<hatch> that did it
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> for some reason it's in 4:3 resolution
<BradCrittenden> benji have you launched an instance from juju-core lately?
<benji> bac: nope
<bac> benji: bootstrap works for me but 'juju status' returns 'error: cannot log in to admin database: auth fails'
<bac> thus i can't do anything
<benji> huh; I haven't seen that one.  Shot in the dark: maybe a fresh control bucket would help.
<bac> benji: good idea
<bac> benji: nope, changing the control bucket had no effect...
<benji> hrm
<hatch> Makyo, did you have to do anything special to get anything other than 4:3 resolutions? Even after installing the guest tools I'm still only seeing the same old ones
<Makyo> Never gotten that working, sorry :/
<hatch> alright no problem I've tried a couple techniques with no luck and have a few more
<hatch> just thought I'd ask
<hatch> I'll let you know :)
<hatch> Makyo, I figured it out
<Makyo> \o/
<hatch> VBoxManage setextradata "Windows 8 Pro" CustomVideoMode1 1366x768x32
<hatch> shit down vbox and run that command
<hatch> substitute the "Windows 8 Pro" for your vm name and the 1366x768x32 for the resolution you want
<hatch> then that resolution will be available in the windows 8 display settings
<bac> benji: my problem was i just didn't use 'bootstrap --upload-tools'
<benji> ah!  sounds like one for the failure mode list (if that's still a thing)
<gary_poster> benji, make it so :-)
<Makyo> gary_poster, ping.
<gary_poster> Makyo hey sorry almost
<Makyo> gary_poster, np, ready when you are.
<bac> benji: does that list exist somewhere?
<benji> we had something like it in the early going; in fact ,i thought you put it together
<bac> benji: hmmm
<bac> benji: oh, this: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OEOzDu9lh4ko8oSgl_tjQlk98x_rgtiiSSJYBRopic8/edit
<benji> bac: right!  Maybe now that we're in a (more) steady state we could convert that to a wiki document, dropping any that don't apply any more (I am think of the one about test failures on trunk)
<bac> a good idea
<bac> i just made it a google doc since we had so much stuff there and we all knew where to look
<benji> yep, I think google docs are good for transient stuff like that
 * bac -> dogwalk.  bbiab.
<hatch> it looks like it's ~ a 10min walk to the closest at&t store for me to go and buy a prepaid data sim for my phone
<hatch> Or thats just an office building
<hatch> damn lol
<hatch> do places like CVS sell sim cards?
<hatch> has anyone ever run into an issue with spritegen? I am getting https://gist.github.com/hatched/7d420804ce849d97449f this error
<hatch> no idea why, trunk builds fine and I've only changed a couple files
<benji> hatch: I have never seen a sinle sim card for sale at a retail location in the US (although I have never looked very hard, either)
<benji> hatch: it doesn't know how to read the file identify.im6
<hatch> well I got that lol
<benji> heh
<hatch> I wonder what that file is
<hatch> or where it came from
<benji> since I have never heard of an .im6 file I figured you'd say something like "Silly me, putting my instant messager v6.0 log files in the sprite directory" ;)
<hatch> haha not this time :) odly enough when I goto that dir there is no such file
<hatch> I guess I could delete the branch and try again
<benji> hmm, does the sprite generation use ImageMagick?  Does it produce temporary files with a .im6 extension?
<Makyo> Or diff against trunk?
<hatch> Makyo, yep I've diffed against trunk and only my js has changed
<Makyo> Huh!  It's repeatable, too?
<hatch> yep - I'll try making a new branch and see what happens
<hatch> oh I did run lbox propose without running make devel first
<hatch> not sure if that matters
<benji> this mailing list message seems to be related, but I can't see how, exactly: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=652675
<hatch> hmm, well I'll just make note of my changes and try a new branch
<hatch> no big deal, just a very odd error
<bac> hatch: had you asked last week i would've suggested straighttalk.com ... even though they are owned by walmart but use the at&t network.
<hatch> ahh well it looks like even if I prepay it's going to cost me quite a bit....like $75
<hatch> so I'll just keep data off when roaming
<hatch> such is the life I suppose :)
<bac> hatch: you need a microsim or a full size?  i think i have an extra full-size you could use to activate
<hatch> fullsize - but wouldn't I need a contract on that sim?
<bac> hatch: no.  but it woudl be $48 for voice+data for a month
<benji> hatch: I think you got that error because imagemagick was being installed by the spritegen package and the temporary files were picked up.  Which seems like an insane thing to be happening, but it is the only hypothesis that I have that matches the evidence.
<benji> this is the code that I think is responsible: node_modules/node-spritesheet/scripts/imagemagick.sh
<hatch> benji, yeah it might be a side effect of not running make devel first
<hatch> hmm nope
<hatch> just created a new branch and got the same error
<hatch> wth
<benji> strace is your friend (especially the -f option, in this case)
<hatch> https://github.com/rsms/node-imagemagick/issues/22 ....fail response 
<benji> right, it can't recognize the file as an image; the real question is where the file is coming from
<hatch> yeah I just ran make clean and make devel on trunk and it's fine
<bcsaller_> -    "node-spritesheet": ">=0.2.3"  +    "node-spritesheet": "0.4.0"
<benji> the only hint I can find for a file named identify (one of the imagemagick executables) with an extension .im6 is that debian bug asking for the v6 version of image magic to have .im6 tacked onto the executable names
<bcsaller_> benji: ^^
<bcsaller_> the new version has an error
<bcsaller_> 0.4.1 was broken for me
<benji> "an error" or "the error"?
<bcsaller_> with 0.4.0 it was working
<bcsaller_> ahh, it was hatch that was asking. 
<hatch> damn we really need to specify concrete version numbers - these guys keep breaking their packages lol
<bcsaller_> current is good until it isn't 
<hatch> that's been 3 packages in 2 weeks haha
<hatch> maybe it's a conspiracy 
<bcsaller_> and that makes it better or worse than golang? ;)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> ok I'll update the package.json :)
<hatch> '0.4.1': '2013-03-01T15:44:46.490Z' }
<hatch> I'm not sure a bug fix release is supposed to break things
<hatch> just sayin...
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> bcsaller_, thanks for pointing that out
<hatch> that fixed it
 * Makyo walkadoggy.
<hatch> jcsackett, you mentioned you were having issues getting your new code into codereview...was it a spritesheet issue?
<hatch> I'm sure most are done for the day but if anyone is still around a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/7448047/ would be awesome :)
<gary_poster> hatch will look later in weekend but need to go now
<hatch> sure no problem
<jcsackett> hatch: no, it was the network i was on. just got home and sent it off again and it worked this time.
<hatch> ohh ok :) 
<hatch> I just ran into the spritesheet version issue so I thought I'd point it out if you missed it
<hatch> would you like me to review?
<jcsackett> hatch: if you have time sure; i'm heading out though and probably won't be able to return to this till monday, so no rush.
<hatch> alrighty well have a good weekend
<jcsackett> you too. :-)
#juju-gui 2014-02-24
<frankban> rick_h: morning. I'll be out for 1-2 hours for doctor apt + lunch. jacekn (on #juju@canonical) asked for help in the deployment process for mjc and the gui, I mentioned you will be available in ~1 hour. Talk to you later.
 * frankban bbiab
<rick_h> frankban: rgr, getting it started thanks
<frankban> rick_h: thank you! cool that the deployments went well
<rick_h> frankban: yep, ok overall. Some small issues with the nagios support in the charm for cleanup but yay for release all the things!
<frankban> \o/
<frankban> rick_h: re: charm GET file from core.  do we need directory listing? I am thinking about finding the charm's readme
<rick_h> frankban: *thinking if there's a way around it*
<frankban> rick_h: the GET request will work like this: GET https://juju-core:17070/charms?url=local:precise/django-42&file=/path/to/file so we can support also something like file=/ and return a json with the directory contents. the only other possibility I can think of is enabling core to serve the zip as well (e.g. if you do not pass a file in the query)
<rick_h> frankban: yea, we get around this in charmworld because we have the metadata and part of that is a list of files {{}
<rick_h> frankban: if we only need it for the readme I'm tempted to say we just support README.md, I'm trying to find the charm author docs around readmes to see how they phrase it
<rick_h> if they say use README.md then I'm all for the simple solution, at least for now
<rick_h> frankban: yea guess we'll have to. They list out README, README.md, and README.rst as viable options 
<rick_h> frankban: what about just a missing file arg returns vs a /
<rick_h> ?
<rick_h> file= vs file=/
<frankban> rick_h: to return the list of files in the root dir or the list of all files?
<rick_h> frankban: oh hmm, we only need rootdir but api-wise it'd make sense to be all files. So B I'd think
<rick_h> ic, so file=/ is more explicit on 'files in rootdir'?
<frankban> rick_h: yes, it's what I was thinking. e.g. you can also do file=/hooks/ 
<rick_h> frankban: I like the idea of file= returning all files in the charm. We've got the list available at that time correct? Then it's just one point to hit for an 'about' api call
<rick_h> and let the client parse what part of the list they care about
<frankban> rick_h: so we have two possibilities: 1) file is optional, and if not specified we return charms metadata (for now just the list of files). in this case, file=/some/dir/ returns a bad request or similar. 2) file=something can be used to list dirs. both make sense to me
<rick_h> frankban: I like #1. The Gui then could fetch that once, cache the list of files, and use that for subsequent calls. So it's one extra call for local charms to have that data available aside from the actual file calls to load file contents
<rick_h> frankban: and it acts more like the current charmworld where we could make that extra call, update the charm model files attr with it, and have it for the lifetime of that model in the model cache
<rick_h> any negatives to it?
<frankban> rick_h: it seems good to me. dimitern do you like the above? re charm GET files: basically we return a JSON list of charm files if the file query is not passed. how does that sound?
<dimitern> frankban, sgtm, and if we need later to actually download the charm, we can add a separate argument
<frankban> dimitern: cool thanks
<hatch> rick_h are we going to get a flood of fix-released emails today? :)
<rick_h> hatch: yep
 * hatch gets his delete key warmed up
<rick_h> hold on!
<hatch> oh hey for like $20 you can dramatically reduce/remove that scratch on your suv btw
 * rick_h grumbles about idiots that can't realize I park in the back of the lot to NOT have this happen...
<hatch> lol
<hatch> yep, go to NAPPA (or some car parts store) and pick up a bottle of 'fine automotive polish' 
<hatch> it should feel a little gritty on your fingers
<hatch> grab a microfiber cloth and gently rub the scratch in a circular motion
<hatch> 30mins later...that scratch will be gone, or at least very reduced 
<hatch> the picture was low res but it looked like it was just in the clear coat - if it was through the clear and into the paint then you're sol :)
<rick_h> yea, we'll see. 
<hatch> don't rub to hard though, slow and steady wins the race else you will get swirls 
 * hatch has a makita power polisher and a bunch of polishes for his cars :)
<hatch> ooooo shiny 
<hatch> http://ridirkculous.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/despicable_me_2_image_minions_1.jpg
<hatch> ahhh there's that flood
<hatch> rick_h re the bundle/charm keyword....can't we set a limit on the response and then paginate it?
<hatch> having the search response take more than even .5s is not good
<rick_h> hatch: not atm, maybe eventually. We don't have any pagination story and it's mainly for sales/demo where it can be prepped
<rick_h> so having it (slow as can be) > not having it but doing it right isn't on the todo list atm
<hatch> alright cool
<hatch> rick_h any luck with your Air issue?
<rick_h> hatch: yea, filed a kernel bug. If I set the number of cpus to 1 it boots
<rick_h> but no wifi
<rick_h> but the install live usb works
<rick_h> so we'll see what happens with the kernel bug and I've got to get the latest nightly liveusb to try out
<hatch> hmm think this will be fixed for 14.04?
<rick_h> maybe
<rick_h> that'll be the goal
<hatch> you should update your question on AU 
<hatch> you can answer your own question
<rick_h> I did
<rick_h> well it's closed as not valid 
<hatch> ohh poop
<rick_h> but I added the bug link to the top of the question
<hatch> ahh ok /me refreshes
<hatch> I bet the same issue will happen with the MBP's
<hatch> so I guess I should track that bug
<hatch> that bug to bind on only 443 is interesting
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<rick_h> jujugui call in 2
<rick_h> bah got me
<Makyo> Uh, hm.  Going to need to switch laptops.
<Makyo> Or maybe it's not the laptop.
<Makyo> Seems to be just google services for me. Weird.
<Makyo> Or just SSL.
<Makyo> Maybe the NSA data center is slowing down.
<rick_h> yea, little overloaded on monday
<hatch> lol
<hatch> frankban do you know how to make the zip lib throw an error so I can see what the response object looks like?
<frankban> hatch: not sure, maybe passing a non-zip archive?
<hatch> hmm yeah I can't even get there with a non-zip
<hatch> maybe I don't need to do error handling this far in then
<hatch> frankban ok so after I RTFS I found out that as long as it can 'read' the zip it won't error
<hatch> so I'm pretty much going to ignore the error branch this far in
<hatch> because I don't think it's possible to get this far in without it
<hatch> well I'll just put a generic notification that there was a failure and console log whatever
<frankban> hatch: +1
<hatch_> yay I'm back
<rick_h_> yay
<hatch> I think it's time to call the telco and get me a new modem/router and go pick up a good one from the local comp store
<rick_h_> network improvement always a good thing
<hatch> too much for a home network? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833120672CVF :P
<rick_h_> hah, never!
<hatch> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320174
<hatch> this one looks like it hits all the checkboxes
<hatch> rick_h_ I can't seem to add a hangout link to the meeting
<hatch> maybe I don't have permissions
<rick_h_> hatch: invite on the way
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi7f37lq4sjp5lar55lf06s?hl=en
<frankban> dimitern: I guess it's EOD for you too, but when you have a chance (e.g. tomorrow morning), could you please take a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/67750045 ? it's the charms GET functionality. thank you!
<dimitern> frankban, sure, i might even be able to look at it later tonight, but not sure - i have about 8 other reviews to do
<frankban> dimitern: heh, thank you and have a nice evening
<dimitern> frankban, cheers, same to you ;)
<hatch> rick_h_ doc created and email sent
<rick_h_> hatch: cool thanks
<hatch> email re-the doc
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> will go through it tonight. Need to get caught up from calls today for the moment. 
<hatch> ok np
<hatch> I'm so confused
<hatch> there are three new tests which have no assertions
<rick_h_> hatch: lol, where is this?
<hatch> oh I figured it out
<rick_h_> cool
<hatch> it was just stubbing with a done()
<hatch> I missed the done's
<rick_h_> ah, the fact that done hit is the test
<rick_h_> right
<Makyo> Woo video. Now it's a race to see whether my laptop takes off or sets my desk on fire while it renders.
<hatch> lol!@
<Makyo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVknLr1spPo - uploading raw file to U1 now.
<Makyo> Looks like RMD stalled a little on some of the typing.  oh well.
<Makyo> Saucy's been pretty bad about that, recently.  Can't play DVDs anymore.  Hoping some of that gets fixed in trusty
<Makyo> lmk if I should hold off on posting it anywhere.
<Makyo> rick_h_, etc ^^^
<hatch> jujugui lf a review and (simple) qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/142
<Makyo> On it.
<hatch> Makyo watching
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> Makyo for some reason your video reminds me of the old 'nature' videos we used to watch in elementary school :D
<Makyo> I'm no David Attenborough, alas.
<Makyo> "And here we see the wild Quickstart.  *roar*"
<hatch> lol
<hatch> Makyo wow that wordpress demo is pretty rockin!
<hatch> +9000 on that vid
<hatch> how do you get the audio to be so clear and not hissy?
<Makyo> A nice mic and a computer with an SSD :P
<hatch> haha what mic are you using?
<Makyo> http://bluemic.com/ I use the Yeti on a desk stand with a shock mount and a pop filter, but most of Blue's mics are pretty excellent.
<Makyo> The Snowball is a good one for just audio.
<hatch> ahh cool
<hatch> I have an H4 mic that I've been trying to use to record some screencasts and they all come through garbage and hissy :/
<Makyo> Analog?
<hatch> http://www.conceptmusic.com.au/products/Zoom-H4N-Hand-Held-Digital-Recorder.html
<hatch> so I don't know....maybe? :)
<Makyo> Oh, a zoom.
<Makyo> H4ns are supposedly really good.
<Makyo> It's a PDR not a mic, though.
<hatch> I tried to turn the sensitivity down too but then the levels in garage band are too quiet
<hatch> I'm guessing I'm just missing something obvious
<Makyo> Transom's got some good tips on using PDRs: http://transom.org/2009/zoom-h4n/
<Makyo> I've not used mine for a screencast yet, though.
<hatch> hmm I'll have to check
<hatch> I think i have narrowed down my wifi issues to my MBP
<hatch> son-of-a
<Makyo> All I saw was: CI failure; "<hatch> son-of-a" "* hatch has quit"
<hatch> lol
<hatch> F&^% Apple
<Makyo> Problems?
<hatch> yeah they refuse to acknowledge that there is a problem with the wifi
<Makyo> Boo!
<hatch> for such nice hardware they sure make absolute shit software
<rick_h_> heh, their wifi needs some love
<rick_h_> whenever it sleept it takes forever to connect again
<rick_h_> so much faster on my thinkpad
<rick_h_> might as well reboot
<hatch> rebooting to try a config hack I saw
<hatch> yup that 'appears' to have fixed it
<hatch> ugh
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> I don't even know what the config changes do
<hatch> https://discussions.apple.com/message/24959397#24959397
#juju-gui 2014-02-25
<hatch> now to try and solve these ci issues
<hatch> Makyo also thanks for the link re the h4n - it has some great stuff there
<hatch> rick_h_ if you get a second could you take a look at these errors http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/457/console I don't see how they could be caused by my changes so I'm thinking maybe it's a CI problem?
<rick_h_> the CI has no problems :P
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, that's in the functional tests
<hatch> yeah and they pass properly locally
<hatch> I'll re-run it
<rick_h_> somehow ended up on the install juju page?
<hatch> but I was hoping you have seen those before
<rick_h_> did you click on something in a test on accident?
<rick_h_> look at https://saucelabs.com/jobs/c38c27334e2846d3a2a6187f2dbdfa1d
<rick_h_> it's on juju.ubuntu.com vs the test suite
<hatch> woah what the
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> something sent it over there?
<hatch> nope it's all functional tests
<rick_h_> no, not seen it before
<hatch> that I added 
<rick_h_> yea, gotcha, well not seen it. It's in FF which has been trouble free and you can try to build trunk and see if it shows the issue 
<rick_h_> but yea, retry, but last time we let a temp issue through it caused us CI issues so I'd like to make sure we follow through with any hints of issues
<rick_h_> there's not currently any intermittant failures in CI I know about
<hatch> yeah I'm retrying...I hate that it's failing because it's a broken CI test to begin with :D
<hatch> hmm nope looks like a real error
<hatch> interesting
<hatch> ahh the link is 'get juju' when it shouldn't be
<hatch> now how the heck did I break that
<hatch> rick_h_ even develop fails CI now....
<hatch> bleh, I'll look into it in the morning
<hatch> to try and track it down (unless someone else beats me to it
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, thanks for the heads up
<hatch> I'm fixing it now
<hatch> rick_h_ https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/143 I'm going to land this so that I can land my branch and continue working....We should figure out a better way to have jujucharms.com not show 'log in' on prod builds
<rick_h_> hatch: what's the issue?
<hatch> showGetJujuButton
<rick_h_> hatch: how is that button getting triggered though?
<rick_h_> I mean this is hacking the html issue out of the tree
<rick_h_> did this file change recently?
 * rick_h_ wonders if he did it on accident in the release
<hatch> you changed it when you set the version back to unreleased
<hatch> oh I thought it was intended :)
<rick_h_> no, that was changed for QA
<rick_h_> but should not have been ocmitted
<rick_h_> so that explains why it's failing all of a sudden
<hatch> yep
 * rick_h_ goes to look at the diff from me setting release
<hatch> ok cool then we don't need to chat :)
<hatch> once this CI passes I'll :shipit:
<rick_h_> no, this was a failure on me during release to set flags to qa and not setting them back
<hatch> ok coolio
<hatch> no problem
<rick_h_> ok, so that was the only config change there
<rick_h_> thanks for fixing that
<rick_h_> sorry it hit your branch and caused you grief. Completely my bad. 
<hatch> yeah no problem, I got frustrated with Hearthstone so I figured I'd try and get a win
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> I'll add a task to the release process to retrigger a build after updating post-release
<rick_h_> to try to catch that
<hatch> oh good idea
<rick_h_> actually, if it's not landed yet and you wanted to add a quick bullet point to it with the copy/paste git branch to use that'd be above awesome
<rick_h_> right after that "set back to unreleased" and git push origin develop
<rick_h_> step in process.rst in the docs
<hatch> oops
<hatch> too late :)
 * hatch twitchy fingers
<rick_h_> all good, I'll add it. I'll be done with dishes in a minute and will be working on that email and such ayway
<rick_h_> good catch
<hatch> oh yeah supper
<hatch> -49C outside right now
<hatch> holy bonkers it's cold
<rick_h_> that's a bit chilly
<rick_h_> just -10 here
<frankban> hi dimitern, thanks for your review
<frankban> dimitern: re: filepath.Dir(filePath) != bundlePath, I am not sure that would work, since filePath can point to a subdir, e.g. bundlePath/hooks/install
<dimitern> frankban, i'm sure there's a way to do it with filepath, rather than strings
<frankban> dimitern: there is filepath.HasPrefix but it's deprecated
<dimitern> frankban, take a look at findArchiveRootDir - it does something similar
<dimitern> frankban, using filepath.Split
<frankban> dimitern: I should split the path multiple times in a loop until the base == bundlePath. it seems more expensive than the current approach
<frankban> dimitern: interesting thread: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-dev/InMjKTqZjQo  also, strings.HasPrefix seems to be used elsewhere in the code with the same semantic, e.g. in environs/sshstorage/storage.go
<dimitern> frankban, sshstorage is being deprecated btw
<dimitern> frankban, i'm trying a quick playground example, and will paste when I get it to work
<frankban> dimitern: cool thanks
<dimitern> frankban, we're actually discussing your CL on our standup now
<dimitern> frankban, and some ideas came out of it
<dimitern> frankban, I'll post a follow-up review
<frankban> dimitern: ack
<bac> hi rick_h_, thanks to you and benji for getting that search branch done.  reviewing the changes i see the thing that hung me up was the size specification on the search.
<bac> rick_h_: did the deploy to manage.jujucharms.com go smoothly without cowboyed changes?
<rick_h_> bac: yes, it went well. 
<rick_h_> bac: so hopefully that's all solved now
<bac> hurrah
<rick_h_> yea, no kidding
<rick_h_> bac: were you here, we had elastic search go nuts and finally figured out why
<bac> oh?
<rick_h_> bac: mojo runs a CI test in the same network as prodstack. It brings up a new ES instance using the deployer file used for prodstack deploy of charmworld
<rick_h_> when that ES came up, it tries to join the cluster and ends up taking out ES on prodstack charmworld
<bac> wth is mojo?
<rick_h_> ES has these auto search, find, and join cluster stuff
<rick_h_> it's some tooling around the deployer they use for managing prodstack deploys
<bac> so *our* ES is not isolated
<rick_h_> and in this case is used to run some sort of CI tests to make sure things are deployable and they run them semi-regularly I guess
<rick_h_> bac: right
<bac> oopsie
<rick_h_> bac: and darn near impossible for us to see what's up
<rick_h_> bac: so we should be good now. They're changing the cluster name for the CI environment that's tested
<bac> rick_h_: anyway, i'm annoyed i was felled by that pre-existing 'size=0' setting.  i assumed zero meant 'get me everything' and never questioned it.
<rick_h_> which should prevent this in the future, but it's something to be very aware of if ES bombs out
<rick_h_> bac: heh, all good. I appreciate the work and benji took the branch and ran with it. Works out very nicely. Just slow, but it's mainly a demo tool that can be prepped for now
<rick_h_> and now you know, thanks for looking into what was done so you know 
<rick_h_> off to the coffee shop for the morning, brb
<bac> rick_h_: before you go, suggestions on next things to do?
<rick_h_> bac: so you've got your head on the document trusty updates card if you want to finish that off
<bac> sure
<rick_h_> bac: and we can chat on the other guiserver card and see if that's something we still need to address 
<bac> ok
<hatch> ahh deleting a ton of old merged branches
<hatch> feels good to have only a single entry in `git branch`
<rick_h_> heh
<hatch> so rumour has it that in addition to my hack fix of my wifi settings, also trying a different router can remedy the MBP wifi issue until a fix comes out......bahahaha Apple release a fix?
<hatch> these guys are funny
<rick_h_> gardening is good for the sould. I've been trying to make sure to use the delete branch button when things land
<hatch> I can't even play a mp3 from my NAS :/
<hatch> rick_h_ https://gist.github.com/hatched/b17094aff0abe6462bb7 lol
<hatch> latency? what latency?
<rick_h_> hatch: lol
<rick_h_> type slower
<hatch> from 84wpm to 20wpm should be good? haha
 * hatch is going to try and write this new inspector with a Y.View.....oooo
<hatch> rick_h_ https://gist.github.com/4cb5b88c3a84330b1c34 from a device which is connected via eth0 instead of wifi
<hatch> only a marginal difference? lol
<rick_h_> hatch: it's all just a percentage :)
<rick_h_> 100000000% but still just a percentage
<rick_h_> hatch: time to build a really long network cable for use
<hatch> haha, well I ran cable throughout my whole house so I have a plugin 3ft from the computer....but the MBP's don't have an eth port without an additional dongle
<hatch> maybe that's why they have these bugs....so you have to buy accessories as workarounds
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> yea, I almost bought one yesterday because in my failed ubuntu install I've got no wifi
<rick_h_> and need to be able to update the kernel to try
 * rick_h_ actually goes to look at that dongle again
<hatch> they are pretty expensive for what they are
<rick_h_> yea :/
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
 * bac wonders why ntp doesn't work on mavericks
<hazmat> bac, i wonder why ssl doesn't work on mavericks ;-)
<rick_h_> oooh low blow
<hatch> bac, hazmat, I wonder why [insert technology here] is broken on mavericks :)
<bac> hazmat: zing
<bac> the estate of Edsger Dijkstra should send Apple a big "Told You So"
<hatch> the fact they didn't have tests for SSL is a little concerning....
<hatch> not to mention the lack of linting
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2
<Makyo> Hah
<rick_h_> Makyo: is a bot, that is all
<Makyo> Not yet. I have plans for one, just not the will to follow through :)
<hatch_> switching back to busted-net
<hatch> my phone gave me a warning yesterday because I went over 6GB, apparently when I was at the lake I used a lot of data hah
<rick_h_> hah
<Makyo> rick_h_, added video links to the post thing. The YT link is unlisted, and U1 is borked, so the download link is personal server, not for publication.
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr, thanks
 * rick_h_ goes to chromecast up some Juju UI fun
<rick_h_> that is sexy on the tv 
<Makyo> Haha, HD quickstart?
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> little chopped on the left. Will try agin non-chomecat to see if it's just that
<hatch> yeah it wasn't cropped on youtube
<rick_h_> cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: oh, I added a card about the subordinates issue maarten brought up. I'm not really sure how it did work. Can you verify?
<Makyo> Will check - thought we were getting rid of that functionality.
<rick_h_> ok, I'm not sure on the plan there. I don't know enough of the back/forth history
<Makyo> rick_h_, Yeah, I don't really have any information beyond the diagram and conversations with Luca, tbh
<rick_h_> ok, good to know thanks
<hatch> man this git and gist plugin for sublime is pretty rockin
<hatch> definitely want that juju-gui plugin I was dreaming up
<rick_h_> juju gui plugin?
<hatch> rick_h_ so I downloaded a git and gist plugin which allows me to do git/github functionality using keybindings
<hatch> so I was thinking a jujugui 'make' plugin which allowed me to do the same
<hatch> cmd+j+l 
<hatch> could lint
<hatch> for example
<hatch> or cmd+j cmd+l
<hatch> more likely
<frankban> type that ten times and it can be considered a DDOS
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> Yeah, at that point, my computer really would catch fire.
<hatch> I can't seem to find a good plugin which embeds a terminal into sublime so this is the next best thing
<hatch> Makyo lol
<hatch> I figure once I get all these key bindings it'll be like vim without the suck....
 * hatch runs
<hatch> :P
<hatch> jujugui anyone want to have a pre-imp on the design/layout of this local charm upgrade inspector?
<rick_h_> hatch: available here if you need
<hatch> sure ok, switching to hotspot then I'll make link
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch_> rick_h_ https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi9mumqnf5ah03qgnfgjifo?hl=en
<frankban> dimitern: updated the MP in https://codereview.appspot.com/67750045 with the requested change (do not expand the archive)
<dimitern> frankban, looking
<frankban> dimitern: thanks
<dimitern> frankban, reviewed
<frankban> dimitern: cool thanks
<frankban> dimitern: using sublime3 with GoSublime I assumed gofmt is run on each save, but will take a look. 
<dimitern> frankban, thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: up for a quick test?
<hatch> sure what's up?
 * bac reboots to install ssl patch.  yay.
<hatch> hmm he has been gone a while
<hatch> maybe the patch doesn't work out well
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> heh, guess I'll hold off on that path until he comes back
<hatch> haha yeah I was thinking the same
<Makyo> jujugui the large bundle I have renders in prod/devel/on comingsoon.  Were there other specific problem bundles?
<hatch> I haven't experienced this bug at all sorry
<rick_h_> Makyo: the big ones were the brad ones
<rick_h_> Makyo: I'd just do a search for 'bundle' and walk through them
<rick_h_> and see if you can get one to not pull up as you move down the side
<hatch> shoot
<rick_h_> Makyo: so right now brad's "wiki:wiki" won't load for me
<rick_h_> hatch: ?
<hatch> rick_h_ oh I just ran into a spot where switching the seriesSelect viewlet to a view would save me a lot of time moving forward
<hatch> but that sets me back...
<rick_h_> cool
<rick_h_> oh :(
<hatch> yeah so trying to decide the direction to go
<hatch> maybe I can land what I have...
<bac> and my safari gets a thumbs up.  https://gotofail.com
<rick_h_> yay, we were worried about you
<rick_h_> we're waiting for you to come back before we update
<rick_h_> bac: oh hey, you use fusion for your VM?
<rick_h_> bac: I can't get the shared drive stuff to work with it
<bac> rick_h_: i do use fusion but don't do much sharing
<bac> if i do need to move the occassional file i just use scp
<rick_h_> yea, what I ended up doing
<rick_h_> cool
<bac> rick_h_: update is 450M
<hatch> rofl
<rick_h_> ouch!?
<rick_h_> for missing {}
<rick_h_> ?
<hatch> maybe they realized they should add some tests 
<hatch> haha
<bac> no, they just added it to their existing 10.9.2 that was pending
<rick_h_> oic
<bac> so it includes lots of other silliness
<bac> hatch: hope they aren't shipping the tests in the patch
<hatch> oh cool 10.9.2 apparently includes a fix for the wifi issues i'm having
<hatch> "fixes an issue that may cause VPN connections to disconnect"
<hatch> amazing how they refuse to ack that there are issues then release fixes for them
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Whoops: https://gist.github.com/makyo/9216139
<hatch> Makyo that renders it in another dimension
<hatch> ;)
<Makyo> An eldrich one.  Right angles from everywhere, etc.
<Makyo> Looks like the auto-positioning stuff isn't working for bundles.
<rick_h_> Makyo: there's a couple of bugs on that we want to look at that came out of cape town
<Makyo> rick_h_, Yeah?
<rick_h_> hmm, well really was more scaling though in the main canvas so maybe not related
<rick_h_> Makyo: yes, on some larger deployments the initial load is zoomed in oddly and you have to initially zoom out a way to get to see what's there
<Makyo> Probably not related, but worth fixing, yeah.
<Makyo> rick_h_, Ah, okay, yeah.  I've seen that one.
<rick_h_> I was supposed to get a sample bundle from them to be a test case and never did
<Makyo> The zoom-to-fit was turned off.
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<Makyo> rick_h_, http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~makyo/openstack/2/openstack/?text=makyo
<rick_h_> hah, just a little space there 
<rick_h_> Makyo: is there a hint as to what the issue is though?
<rick_h_> Makyo: I mean were you able to reproduce?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: dude
<rick_h_> jcastro_: https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/?text=bundle for you, just be patient with it as it takes a while to load
<jcastro_> rick_h_, I love you.
<rick_h_> love bac he got it going
<jcastro_> is there a way to get that non-sidebar? like full screen results?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: charm works as well
<rick_h_> no, full screen is dead :/
<rick_h_> we were forced to remove it
<rick_h_> it'll come back in a future thing later 
 * jcastro_ nods
<bac> rick_h_: re: fusion, i was having boot problems with trusty.  turning off plymouth helped.  removing the virtual printer helped more.  ymmv.
<rick_h_> bac: ok, not had any issues yet but good to know
<hatch> jujugui lf a review and qa for a wip branch https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/145 so I can continue on with a breakout task
<Makyo> rick_h_, I can reproduce, yeah, It may be really quick to fix.  If so, I'll just get it done.
<rick_h_> Makyo: awesome
<hatch> rick_h_ if I merge pr#145 into my current branch so that I can work now without waiting for review etc do you know if that merge will be there in this branch's pr?
<hatch> or should I rebase it in? etc...
<rick_h_> parsing that sec
<rick_h_> hatch: the thing to do is to go to your branch for 145
<rick_h_> and git co -b from there
<rick_h_> so that it keeps going off that branch in the tree
<hatch> ahh good idea thx
<rick_h_> then when 145 lands you rebase develop into your current branch and I think it'll just clean up
<jcastro_> rick_h_, this URL isn't going away right
<jcastro_> aka. I can document this?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: yep, just note it's for demo purposes and such. We're not going to spend a bunch of time speeding it up for a while
<rick_h_> jcastro_: but we wanted you guys to have it for talks and such 
<jcastro_> man, how do I even scroll this thing
<jcastro_> oh, More, then scroll
<rick_h_> you have to open more up first
<rick_h_> yea
<jcastro_> Good Enough
<hatch> jujugui someone review my branch!!!!! :P
<hatch> soon I'm going to have two landing lol
<Makyo> Alright, one sec.
<Makyo> Let me switch contexts.
<hatch> haha thanks :) This one can't land until that one does so I don't want to create some weird out of phase backlog haha
<rick_h_> hatch: will look tonight if you need
<hatch> quite possitbly the most irritating error in all of YUI
<hatch> TypeError: 'undefined' is not an object (evaluating 'c._buildCfg')
<rick_h_> hatch: hah
<rick_h_> hatch: still need the review?
<hatch> it means that it can't resolve a dependency
<hatch> but there is no indication of which one
<hatch> so it's wak-a-mole
<hatch> unless Makyo  picked it up
<Makyo> rick_h_, grab the next one?
<rick_h_> hatch: well it's git diff time
<rick_h_> to see wtf changes that broke it :)
<rick_h_> Makyo: sure thing
<arosales> loving https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/?text=bundle :-)
<rick_h_> arosales: good stuff :)
<rick_h_> sorry we were a bit late on getting it for last week
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1284843 any input on this?
<_mup_> Bug #1284843: Dragging and dropping a local charm does not create a ghost service icon <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284843>
<arosales> rick_h_: hey its there thats all the counts
<arosales> rick_h_: you guys have prompted jcastro_ to make the policy and doc story better
<rick_h_> hatch: honestly not yet. I want to go through the flow a few times
<arosales> in regards to bundles
<rick_h_> arosales: always love making more work for jcastro_ :P
<jcastro_> well, I have been whining a bunch and you've been fixing things. :p
<jcastro_> I have nothing left to complain about
<rick_h_> hah, we are listening 
<hatch> lol
<jcastro_> except of course I want `juju quickstart anyurlIwant`
<jcastro_> but I get that you hate me.
<hatch> give it time...give it time
<rick_h_> you have that, at least it's supposed to work
<rick_h_> jcastro_: so show me a url that doesn't work and we'll file it as a bug and make it work
<jcastro_> I can do juju quickstart something on github?
<rick_h_> well it's got to be to the raw yaml file in the repo
<jcastro_> right
<rick_h_> oh right, you want to just point at github and have it find the file for you
<jcastro_> rick_h_, http://i.imgur.com/Ufbr5ej.gif
 * jcastro_ finishes up an email and I will try it
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> +1
<hatch> must....finish....branch
<jcastro_> rick_h_, 
<jcastro_> juju quickstart https://raw.githubusercontent.com/castrojo/mongodb-bundle/master/bundles.yaml
<jcastro_> seems to be working!
<jcastro_> all you need to do is make juju quickstart https://github.com/castrojo/mongodb-bundle DTRT. :)
<hatch> jcastro_ so that would then deploy the master all the time?
<hatch> (your second link)
<jcastro_> sure
<hatch> that would be pretty cool
<hatch> ugh my slow internet is bonkin me drivers man! bonkin me drivers!
<hatch> rick_h_ kickin around?
<hatch> jujugui lf a review whenever you get a chance https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/146
<Makyo> Promises! *fistshake*
<Makyo> The problem is that the fakebackend doesn't know how to deal with revisionless charms, looks like.
<Makyo> So it returns undefined, so creating a service fails.
<hatch> Makyo the large bundle rendering issue?
<Makyo> Yeah.
<hatch> sorry I've been out of the loop on this a bit
<Makyo> It doesn't have to do with large bundles, it has to do with revisionless charms in bundles
<Makyo> Which is why large bundles exported from the gui work.
<hatch> are revisionless charms valid>
<hatch> ?
<hatch> I think they are
<Makyo> I think so?  Recent work made them so serverside, I think.  Just blows up fakebackend.
<Makyo> So there's just a few more steps to get them totally working.
<hatch> well I guess you know what your tommorrow-card will be :D
<Makyo> YEP
<hatch> haha
<hatch> the fakebackend stuff is confusing
<hatch> we should straighten that out somehow...I always forget the order of operations in there
<hatch> drop marble in fakebackend.....shake......marble comes out :)
<Makyo> Hah
<hatch> Well I'm going to update to the latest patch....hope it doesn't brick this thig
<hatch> :)
<hatch> have a good night
<Makyo> Good luck _o/
<hatch> hah thanks
<jcastro_> man
<jcastro_> rick_h_, this mongodb bundle, makes me so happy.
<jcastro_> hey so some more feedback
<jcastro_> let's say I have a working environment
<jcastro_> and someone sends me a bundle
<jcastro_> if I try to run it since the bundle includes the gui it bails because it tries to deploy the gui
<jcastro_> is there a way we could be smart about it?
<jcastro_> or perhaps consider not exporting the GUI when I shift-d
<Makyo> jcastro_, Can probably do that incrementally. First step would be to use the GUI specified in the bundle by default (we already allow passing a GUI charm URL). Second step would be checking if there's already a GUI instance.
 * jcastro_ nods
#juju-gui 2014-02-26
<jcastro_> rick_h_, you're killing me bro http://imgur.com/oe41jad
<rick_h_> jcastro_: yea, I want to get those pulled out
<rick_h_> jcastro_: they were demo bundles
<jcastro_> should I file this? or you got it?
<jcastro_> also, we don't have a bug wrt. the URLs being complex, should I file that too?
<rick_h_> I've got it. I'll ask bac to remove them tomorrow 
<rick_h_> urls will get fixed in upcoming project. I've already got a document plotting out every url we'll support
<rick_h_> and they'll get cleaned up some with machine view, spent time today planning that out
<rick_h_> or you mean the bundle urls themselves?
<jcastro_> yeah
<rick_h_> Makyo: you get it squared away? That would make sense as revisionless urls was a recent addition
<rick_h_> Makyo: and it doesn't happen on all bundles
<rick_h_> jcastro_: yea which?
<jcastro_> lp:~<your launchpad id>/charms/bundles/<your bundle name>/bundle
<jcastro_> makes me cry
<rick_h_> oh, yea well that's by design. Not much I can do with that atm though there's plans for that as well
<jcastro_> <rick_h> And I am going to solve that by making deploying bundles from github be magical.
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> well we'll have real bundle ingestion at some point
<rick_h_> and that'll mean they're all in the cs: or something
<jcastro_> juju quickstart https://github.com/castrojo/mongodb-bundle
<jcastro_> is what you want to give me
<jcastro_> I am certain. :)
<rick_h_> heh, that's too much magic. We can't plan out how people lay out their github repo file structure
<jcastro_> yeah, so if it's not right, error out
<rick_h_> we'll constantly be getting "but I have my bundle in a folder by name" 
<rick_h_> or "I've got 3 bundles in there"
<jcastro_> but that's ok
<Makyo> rick_h_, Want to discuss, also includes schemaless URLs.  Will be tomorrow's task either way, just need more direction tmrw morning
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok, ping me when you get in then and we'll chat
 * rick_h_ checks the calendar
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea, I've got nothing before the standup tomorrow
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure.  If nothing else, shoot me an email.  Details are on the card.  Basically, getting charm urls of "mysql", curious if we want to infer cs: and -LATEST
<rick_h_> well charmworld does that
<rick_h_> charmworld figures out the right thing to load...hmmm but that's in prooof
<Makyo> Sure, but cs is charmworld.  Just want to make sure the right direction.
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok, will look and we can chat tomorrow
<Makyo> rick_h_, Excellent, thanks!
<hazmat> things will change wrt to cs btw.. 
<hazmat> have a look at casey's doc to the list
<rick_h_> hazmat: yep
<bac> morning rick_h_
<rick_h_> bac: morning
<bac> rick_h_: i saw your conversation with jorge last night about test bundles
<bac> rick_h_: unfortunately we don't have a tool for removing bundles
<rick_h_> oh? we can't remove the branches and they go away?
<rick_h_> whoops
<bac> rick_h_: nope, ingest doesn't remove things that disappear
<bac> we need 'ingest --autoremove' :)
<rick_h_> bac: ok, bummer
<bac> rick_h_: a while back benji added a script for removing charms
<rick_h_> bac: and I assume that renaming them won't help us?
<rick_h_> because they're pulled in based on that name?
<bac> rick_h_: i've deleted my bundle branch from LP and it is still in mjc
<rick_h_> ok
<bac> i think we need to write a script analogous to benji's remove_charm.py
<rick_h_> bac: ok, yea. benji added a remove from charm tool and that exists. Maybe we should look to add a mirror for bundles. 
<bac> i think we agree!
<rick_h_> bac: I'll add a card in the backlog for that then. Maybe try to get at it in the next 2week iteration so we can garden bundles before the march 12th push
<bac> rick_h_: we also need to figure out which ones to can
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> well, we'll be working with ecosystems to get some that are promulgated, and I'd say any others owned by us that we don't need can go. 
 * bac bristles a bit at jcastro's characterization....
<rick_h_> yea, it's a little bit unfair
<rick_h_> but he's making his point. Now that we show that, those are at the top of the visible results which is a bit painful
<bac> yep, they need to go.  of course, we just discovered a display bug by having those complicated ones prominently listed
<rick_h_> yep, exactly
<rick_h_> every feature adds another feature :)
<rick_h_> frankban: when you get into the api calls layout, can you create cards for other calls we need to support vs the create/destory machine and container?
<hatch> rick_h_ did you see my comments on the PR?
<rick_h_> hatch: yep, and I'm fine with them. Gave it a +1
<hatch> coolio
<rick_h_> sometimes review comments end up "did you think about?" or "I don't obviously see"
<hatch> :)
<frankban> rick_h_: I see only two machine related calls: AddMachines and DestroyMachines, and those AFAICT also handle containers. The other changes involve adding ToMachineSpec to ServiceDeploy and AddServiceUnits. I'll create a card for that if it does not take place in my current branch. How does it sound?
<rick_h_> frankban: cool sounds good
<hatch> of course within two hours of the telco guy coming to give me a new modem the internet starts working properly
<hatch> :/
<hatch> "I SWEAR it was broken"
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> trouble maker
<hatch> it's not often I hope that the internet will break
<hatch> haha
<hatch> rick_h_ any word on your kernel patch?
<rick_h_> hatch: just "try to use latest kernel" and I've not had time to mess with it
<hatch> ahh ok - I'm waiting to hear about a success from you before I go for Trusty on this thing...I'd really like to get out of OSX land 
<hatch> :)
<hatch> oh cool chrome devtools now shows the ::before elements in the inspector
<hatch> YUS
<hatch> there goes the internet
<hatch> 3s latency for the win!
<rick_h_> you get a fix?
 * hatch goes to get his 14,400 baud modem
<hatch> lol, no it's broken again
<hatch> the guy is coming sometime after 11 so I need it to stay broken until then
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> oh, 3s lately, 3ms
 * rick_h_ added an m in there to make it nice
<hatch> haha :) 
<hatch> local comp store has one of those fancy asus ones on order for me but I figure I might as well get a new modem too
<Makyo> rick_h_, ping, around if you want to chat.
<rick_h_> Makyo: sure thing
<rick_h_> Makyo: invite in bound
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi3mcfnema37uu7cu52iv44?hl=en
<rick_h_> Makyo: ^
<hatch> rick_h_ here is the local upgrade UI now.... https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/90cdf63b-9a99-46ed-876f-9217247ae46e/dbdbb49f65ef5ffedfe94fe28a9d5b78 
<hatch> ugh the internet is working agin
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> lol hatch 
<hatch> haha
<hatch> oh well at least I saved those ping gists
<hatch> if the guy even knows what a ping is....
<hatch> (the guy on the phone didn't know what latency was)
<hatch> hmm I think fakebackend fails when deploying the same local charm twice
<hatch> yup
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1285223
<_mup_> Bug #1285223: fakebackend error when deploying the same local charm twice <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285223>
<bac> Makyo, rick_h_: the changes i made to support revision-less bundles were all done in the deployer.  no changes were made to charmworld.
<rick_h_> bac: ok right. I don't think this is anything to do with revisions to be honest. 
<bac> Makyo, rick_h_: that work did add a method 'get_qualified_charm_url' to the deployer library that can be used to do what needs to be done
<rick_h_> bac: it's more of the charmworld finding charms for the bundle input
<rick_h_> bac: right, but the gui needs charm data to get the charm metadata like icons from charmworld. 
<bac> rick_h_: well, it involves transforming a minimally-specified charm id to a fully-qualified, non-revisioned one, right?
<rick_h_> this is all pre deployer file 
<rick_h_> bac: right, and making sure that charmworld has that to return to the gui as metadata in the bundle json responses
<bac> rick_h_: sure.  i'd prefer we do it at the time the json is created rather than modifying the id stored in the bundle at ingest time so that it continues to work after the default series changes
<rick_h_> bac: well the default series is defined in the bundle so we can write that out 
<rick_h_> bac: and if the bundle updates it we reingest and it gets updated
<bac> ah, true
<rick_h_> bac: but you're right that the goal is that the gui requests for information on a bundle needs to include the metadata for the charms and right now it's broken. 
<rick_h_> bac: regardless of technique used, I just want to avoid adding the charm finding logic to the gui in JS when we've got the work in charmworld atm
<bac> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> ccccccbtujivdbknginddhvickuujhddijlnrhhvdikb
<Makyo> Same.
<rick_h_> heh, curses
<hatch> lol
<frankban> rick_h_: I suppose that with the machine related stuff we will only support core >= 1.18, correct?
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, I would think so. Was it api driven and stable back in 1.16?
<frankban> rick_h_: it seems 1.16 does not include add/destroy machines
<rick_h_> frankban: then yea, definitely. 
<frankban> rick_h_: cool, I guess these are the first "plural" API calls, i.e. they can be used to add/remove multiple machines/containers in bulk. I suspect this will help us in our "commit all the things" story, so cool
<rick_h_> yay! I'm a little worried about how we're going to end up having to do that. Love that they're getting that multi call stuff in
<frankban> rick_h_: looking at the backlog: I suspect all the  add/destroy machine/coontainer API cards will go away with my current branch (just two ne go.js calls to rule them all)
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, I moved them to on deck but cool to clear out
<rick_h_> frankban: I'm still getting my head around trying to plan all the parts small enough for cards. We tend to create so many on the fly 
<rick_h_> it'll be interesting on friday
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, I've found to be quite hard some time to subdivide tasks before at least a bit of prototyping. it's not so bad to create new cards on the fly IMHO
<hatch> back
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, I've got to keep room for that in our 2 week planning. So it seems like not that many cards but I know it'll be tough to get it all done in two weeks. 
<rick_h_> learning experience :)
<rick_h_> hatch: welcome to the land of the living and sub-second ping times?
<hatch> not sure I lost all of my ip's lol
<hatch> so now I need to figure out what the ip of the router is
<rick_h_> trace your way out to google and see when you hit something 192. super looking
<hatch> 2-3ms times on wifi
<hatch> awww yeah
<hatch> odly though internally i'm on a 172 ip
<hatch> guess I'll need to change that
<hatch> that's kind of odd that they would use that
<bac> has anyone played with flask before?  there's a presentation tonight on it and i'm going since it's the first technical talk in english i've been able to attend.
<Makyo> bac, yeah, I love it.
<rick_h_> bac: yep, it's interseting. It's lighter pyramid based on armin's stuff
<bac> cool
<rick_h_> I don't get a lot of benifit over pyramid so I've not kept it around for anything just tinkered
<bac> i went to some lightening talks in spanish.  understood more than i thought i would.
<rick_h_> very cool
<hatch_> annnnnd there goes the internet again
 * Makyo gets Charmworld mostly working.  Must walk dogs, then keep at it.
<hatch> charmworld doesn't have a sweet makefile like we do?
<Makyo> Oh, it totally has a sweet makefile.
<Makyo> make run just dies.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> super sweet
<hatch> rick_h_ I'd like to move the bug in High to Urgent for frankban to do in the morning as it's blocking me now
#juju-gui 2014-02-27
<Makyo> D'oh.  All it took was rebuilding ES.
<Makyo> Oh well~
<Makyo> Forgot I had that sitting around stale.
<hatch> :) oops
<rick_h_> hatch: ok
<hatch> cool thanks
<hatch> it's not 'quite' blocking me because i need to finish up some tests
<hatch> but would like it to be next in line
 * rick_h_ goes to look at what it was
<Makyo> hatch, you still on OSX?
<hatch> Makyo
<hatch> oops
<hatch> Makyo yes, I'm waiting for the results of rick_h_'s bug before I go Trusty
<Makyo> hatch, have invites for atom.io if you want, for OSX.
<hatch> Oh I saw all the kerflufl about this 
<hatch> too bad it's written in coffeescript :P
<Makyo> What's Sublime written in?
<hatch> Python
<hatch> but it's closed source
<Makyo> And do you like Python?
<hatch> more than coffeescript
<hatch> :P
<Makyo> Does it suddenly matter what your editor is written in? :D
<hatch> haha no
<Makyo> Hehe
<hatch> just commenting that it's unfortunate
<hatch> it's going to hurt contributions
<hatch> if they care...
<Makyo> It is?
<hatch> yeah there are quite a few 'studies' that show that coffeescript dramatically reduces contributions vs the same thing in js
<Makyo> How old is CoffeeScript?
<hatch> not entirely sure...my guess 4 years?
<Makyo> Javascript is 19.
<Makyo> So if it's almost five times as old, I'd guess 5 times as many people know it, and that's assuming only linear adoption.
<hatch> right...the issue isn't with the language maturity it's that js people prefer to write js not coffee script
<hatch> by a huge margin
<hatch> since coffeescript isn't it's own language you need to know js to write coffeescript
<hatch> so it's purely a style choice with syntax at that point
<Makyo> It isn't?  The coffeescript interpreter is written in coffeescript.  I'm not arguing for the syntax, I just think you have your reasons confused with your preferences.
<hatch> every person I've talked to who writes coffeescript thinks in javascript
<hatch> then writes the syntax for coffeescript
<hatch> so until the browsers interpret coffeescript and give errors in coffeescript there won't be big addoption
<hatch> imho
<hatch> :)
<hatch> you're better off writing Dart then compiling to js because then you get the performance gains associated with their compiler 
<Makyo> Oh, sure, but there's gotta be force behind that.  Saying JavaScript is the end game is pretty silly.  Having someone like GH throw their weight behind CoffeeScript is going to add a lot of weight behind that.
<hatch> it might, I'm not convinced that a whitespace significant language CAN work on the web
<hatch> you can't compress it
<hatch> well at least not without using some form of character substitution 
<Makyo> Sure.
<hatch> atm I think Dart holds the most promise as a js replacement - but js is closing in on that too :)
<Makyo> Cool.
<Makyo> Dart seemed alright.
<hatch> I'm not totally convinced by it....but I think it's showing the most promise
<hatch> the fact that their Dart2JS compiler can produce js which executes faster than you can write is a definite plus
<hatch> of course thats on a case-by-case basis :) but even if it's == 
<hatch> the Dart ecosystem brings with it some things that other languages have had for a long time
<hatch> module system, module repository etc
<hatch> so many languages though....it's going to be interesting to see what shakes out server and client side
<hatch> there is also multi threaded node    http://jxcore.com/ 
<hatch> heh
<hatch> Makyo you were saying that you were a fan of CS right?
<rick_h_> CS?
<hatch> crappyscript
<hatch> er I mean coffeescript
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> oh...
<Makyo> I've used it, it's okay.  I just don't care what my editor is written in ?.?
<Makyo> Current project is a game in d3+CS.
<hatch> oh I don't care either :) I was just commenting that it was unfortunate
<Makyo> You just spent 25 minutes arguing about it and ended by calling it 'crappyscript'.  Sounds like you care
<hatch> no we were discussing it 
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> Trying to, at least :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> messy giuseppe for supper tonight!
<hatch> Makyo is your game open source?
<Makyo> Will be.  I have, like, one and a third levels so far, though.  Writing it in Literate CS and including the source within the game as a mixed-media thing.
<Makyo> Well, I mean, it's on GH now, but not in a very playable state.
<hatch> cool :) what's it about?
<Makyo> Goin' crazy :)  Asks you to do orderly things, but they keep getting more and more corrupted the longer you do them.
<hatch> haha that definitely sounds like it would get crazy
<Makyo> Yeah.  Like, asks you to write the numbers 1-100 at a certain, randomized pace, but if you mess up, it starts deleting numbers. If you succeed, things still get corrupted, won't let you go on until you finish: http://imgur.com/S2hZ74c
<hatch> lol that would drive me nuts
<Makyo> That's the point :)
<Makyo> Well, not you.
<Makyo> Well, maybe also you.
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> frankban: heh, so that test is a bit bonkers. The only thing I can think is that the .eql is doing some type conversion? charm.get('last_change').created == date is false
<rick_h_> frankban: so that's a bad test and has been for some time. 
<rick_h_> frankban: that last_change only exists in this test so I'd just remove that test as not something supported any longer
<frankban> rick_h_: +1
 * frankban lunches
<bac> hey rick_h_, i'm having a chicken/egg problem with charmworldlib regaring setuptools and ez_setup.  you got a second to chat?
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing
 * bac launches hangout
<bac> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso
<bac> rick_h_: ^^
<rick_h_> bac: https://github.com/bookieio/bookie_api/blob/master/setup.py
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> morning hatch 
<frankban> guihelp: anyone available for a quick review of a critical card? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/147
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<hatch> frankban why is this regen of the shrinkwrap necessary?
<hatch> how did we get along without it? 
<hatch> What was the change in our code that required this? :)
<frankban> hatch: while time travelling I ended up in a time/place where zipstream-ctalkington/0.3.4 does not exist, and so the GUI build fails
<hatch> lol
<hatch> interesting it downgraded the zipstream module
<frankban> yeah... interesting... 
<rick_h_> hatch: can you run another QA on it please? I want to make sure there's no side effects and hte more people that test/qa the better
<hatch> the tarbal in npm is for 3.3 but it shows the most recent version is 3.4
<hatch> i think the module is broken
 * rick_h_ grumbles about not having a offline folder for all these and not hittin the internet for them ever
<hatch> wish we could do that
<bac> rick_h_: for a $5 donation i secured bac.ngrok.com.  whee.
<rick_h_> sweet
 * bac regrets not getting mitechie.ngrok.com
<rick_h_> hah, all good
<rick_h_> frankban: phantom crashed on a test run :(
<rick_h_> hmm, but passed on ci and a second run passes so maybe my machine
<frankban> rick_h_: on your local machine?
<frankban> rick_h_: oh, ok
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, just not happened that I can recall. 
<rick_h_> so bad timing to have it happen during this big dep update
<frankban> yeah
<rick_h_> bah, did it a second time
 * rick_h_ goes to try it on the desktop to compare machines
<frankban> rick_h_: how that looks like?
<rick_h_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005330/
<rick_h_> the other crash happened in different tests
<rick_h_> hatch: any issues trying this out?
<hatch> It's running ok here, I'll try a new fresh one
<hatch> maybe I didn't clear something properly
<rick_h_> ok, make sure to clean-all to get the new deps
<hatch> ok it's running again
<hatch> npm could probably dramatically reduce it's server load if it allowed people to create rollups :)
<hatch> then we wouldn't need to make 1BILLION http requests
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah runs good here
<hatch> I'll try prod
<hatch> rick_h_ looks like whatever you added puts phantom in a rocky state
<hatch> are you running the most recent version?
<frankban> hatch: since this failure seems to be intermittent, could you run make-debug/prod several times?
<frankban> hatch: I am doing the same
<hatch> sure
<hatch> ok it's running 3x 
<hatch> will report back
<frankban> hatch: cool thanks
<hatch> passed all good
<rick_h_> ok, updated my lxc and restarted everything and have hda 3 good test runs in a row
<frankban> rick_h_, hatch: very well, landing it
<hatch> man I hate it when I send an email from the wrong account
<hatch> I need a 'are you sure you want to send from this account' dialogue 
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> hatch of Makyo (whoever has good interwebs) can you run the call? I've got to stop in another call for a couple of min and will be late
<hatch> on it
<hatch> my interwebs are fixed, and I figured out the issue with my MBP and my network
<hatch> the MBP tries to draw too much bandwidth from the wifi and then the wifi kicks it off momentarily......
<hatch> I mean...the first router was broken....but the issues yesterday were caused by ^
<hatch> the tech lady who came to replace the router told me about it...and she was right
<hatch> :)
<bac> how does the MBP do that hatch?
<hatch> bac not sure, my guess is that the router has a max transfer rate and when it starts to peg over that (apparently around 600KBps) it drops the connection
<bac> hatch: i'd think that would be negotiated and rate limited
<bac> rather than giving it the boot
<hatch> you'd hope anyways
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<bac> hatch: i think you need one of those cool airport towers
<hatch> haha I have one of the fancy asus routers on hold for me
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I wonder why I Don't have video
<hatch> it was odd...it was black
<hatch> how was the sound? did that come through ok?
<rick_h_> audio was ok while I was on there
<hatch> hmm ok that's so odd
<hatch> maybe my camera broke
<rick_h_> quit breaking stuff!
<hatch> today has been an expensive week
<hatch> wifi, dishwasher, (maybe) camera
<hatch> hopefully I can fix the dishwasher cheap though
<hatch> jujugui can we create 'fake' email addresses with our canonical emails? like you can with a typical gmail account?
<hatch> oh I guess I could just test it myself
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<Makyo> Sent, hatch 
<rick_h_> hatch: let us know how it works out
<hatch> yes...we...can!
<hatch> ROCKON!!!!!!
<hatch> rick_h_ my username is hatched
<bac> rick_h_: i think only moderators need to register on planning poker
<rick_h_> bac: oh really? /me goes to look again
<bac> here's a game i created http://bac.planningpoker.com/play/games/215704
<bac> see if you can join
<bac> wrong url.  this one works http://bac.planningpoker.com/participants/new?token=au32sd
<bac> rick_h_: anyway, i'm bac on that site
<rick_h_> bah, second. chrome is crashing on me since the update this morning :/
<rick_h_> ah cool thanks bac 
<bac> clearly you underestimate the difficulty of making a good drink
<rick_h_> hah
<frankban> I assumed you can enjoy Big Lebowski even with a bad drink
<hatch> haha
<bac> touché
 * bac has never actually had a white russian as it sounds gross
<rick_h_> yea, my wife likes them. Never felt like something I'd like
<Makyo> They're a cop-out drink.  Laaazy.
<Makyo> Which I guess was part of the point in Big Lebowski :)
 * rick_h_ is going to fetch lunch for me and sicko boy, biaf
<hatch> haha
<hatch> a white russian is a very hard drink to make properly 
<hatch> I've only ever had it done properly once in a bar
<frankban> rick_h_, Makyo: machines calls ready for review: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/148 thanks!
<Makyo> Woo!
<frankban> hatch: re bug 1285223 after a first local deployment, when dragging the same local charm again I get what it seems to be a "Local Charm Upgrade" broken inspector and no errors. this is in comingsoon
<_mup_> Bug #1285223: fakebackend error when deploying the same local charm twice <juju-gui:Triaged by frankban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285223>
<Makyo> Gah, can't get core trunk to build.
<frankban> Makyo: deps problems
<frankban> ?
<frankban> Makyo: godeps -u dependencies.tsv can help
<Makyo> frankban, I think so.  fetching it again. everything undefined in utilts/ssh
<Makyo> Okay,w ill remember that in the future.
<Makyo> Hadn't used godeps before
<frankban> Makyo: yeah at least it should warn you about missing deps/revisions
<Makyo> frankban, okay, cool
<hatch> hey
<rick_h_> how
<hatch> frankban yes do it on jujucharms.com not comingsoon
<frankban> hatch: ok I'll do tomorrow morning, and look for a way to dupe in trunk too
<hatch> frankban ok thanks, the issue with comingsoon and trunk is that the UI stops the flow
<hatch> if I can get my current branch landed the UI now has a button which allows you to resume the flow
<frankban> hatch: IC, cool
<hatch> but jujucharms.com (or an older build) will let you do it without the local charm upgrade UI
<Makyo> That machines stuff is awesome
<rick_h_> Makyo: isn't it! Getting excited to do this machine view stuff now. It's going to be so cool
<hatch> yeah once we have the machine stuff that's going to be awesome
<bac> hi marcoceppi, can you look at this charmworldlib branch when you get a chance? https://codereview.appspot.com/69430043/
<bac> Makyo, rick_h_: so i learned all about flask last night.  does look nice.  i was wrong, though, as it was all in spanish.  you can pick up a lot when it is spanish sprinkled with python and javascript.
<rick_h_> bac lol
<rick_h_> bac: cool still
<rick_h_> at the coffee shop the other day it was funny because there was a spanish conversation going and they were talking about phones and such
<rick_h_> fjoiewjfiewjfioew fjoiew facebook fjoiefjiweojfow gmail fjoiejfewjoifew motorola
<rick_h_> it's interesting to hear tech talk in other languages as there's just enough to match that makes you think you're understanding a bit
<hatch> rofl
<bac> hah, one dominican lady we know kept talking about her new phone and 'febo' (pronouned 'fay-boo').  turns out it was facebook
<bac> yeah, it was interesting what didn't get translated.  stuff like 'GET request'
<hatch> hey rick_h_  I can't edit/comment on the state url doc
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, updating
<hatch> I want to put a big red X over ALL of it
<hatch> mohohahahaha
<rick_h_> lol, everyone else but you can
<hatch> haha u suck
<rick_h_> you should now
<rick_h_> hey, you weren't on the juju gui folder
<rick_h_> so you didn't get it for the files
<hatch> oh really? that's odd
<hatch> I mean, it's only been over a year since I started here....it would make sense that all the 'when you start' things aren't done yet
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ the machine view folder is empty now?
<hatch> s'ok I'll just use the pdf
<marcoceppi> bac: I'm confused why this logic is showing up in the charm-tools itself, I though the point of having an "online" proof is that you guys could control this stuff in the API? I'm happy to accept it just trying to figure out what lives in charm-tools and what lives in the api (rick_h_?)
<bac> marcoceppi: not charm-tools but charmworldlib.
<marcoceppi> oh, wait
<bac> marcoceppi: we have several places that need to share this code
<marcoceppi> bac: gotchya
<marcoceppi> bac: okay, I was slightly confused
<bac> marcoceppi: that is understandable.
<bac> marcoceppi: if you could, review what is there but i'm in the process of moving the new stuff into a utils module.  that removes the dependency on python-requests for users that just want the constraints stuff.
<marcoceppi> bac: ack
<rick_h_> hatch: pdf
<rick_h_> ?
<rick_h_> hatch: oh the design
<hatch> yeah, tis cool
<rick_h_> hatch: http://responsiveimages.org/ 
<rick_h_> from http://blog.chromium.org/2014/02/chrome-34-responsive-images-and_9316.html
<rick_h_> yay chrome fix released for dev channel
<rick_h_> that was unusable
<rick_h_> oh no, spoke to soon
<Makyo> rick_h_, trying to get to http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1048/ to see bundle proof output; your pastebin up?
<rick_h_> Makyo: no :(
<Makyo> rick_h_, okay, just checking.  Can run from cli
 * Makyo lazy
<rick_h_> it's not running is my laziness
<BradCrittenden> jujugui: can the gui tests not be run on lxc?  i get a deploy error trying to put the gui on machine 0 stating the series don't match.  they won't match.  host is trusty, charm is precise.  if that is the case i'll update HACKING.md
<rick_h_> bac: I run the gui tests in an lxc. The phantomjs tests?
<rick_h_> or do you mean a charm tes?
<rick_h_> test
<bac> soryy
<bac> s/soryy/sorry/
<bac> yes, charm tests
<rick_h_> bac: ah, yea I'm not sure about those
<rick_h_> I think I've had issues in that past but not traced it down
<bac> rick_h_: ok.  i'm running on ec2 now.  super slow.
<rick_h_> yes, they are
<bac> good time for a
 * bac -> dogwalk
<Makyo> Okay, I have a good feeling for where/how existing charm checking is done and where it might go. rick_h_ want me to turn this into an investigation card and come up with a proposal?
<rick_h_> Makyo: yes please
<rick_h_> if bac comes back and you can do a pre-imp that'd be great
<Makyo> Sure thing.  Dogwalk soon here, too, but will writeup first.
<Makyo> rick_h_, bac https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gp6v6_S-sPmYKI5NIxt0kI7mbhBtRI_JhXjG7tnkQQI/edit?usp=sharing  Going to dogwalk quick before it gets super cold.  Back in a bit.  Will have a task ready if it's too far past EoD for folks, can pick this up in the AM
<bac> Makyo: i'll look at it later or in the morning
<Makyo> bac, Sounds good, will do cleanup stuff.
#juju-gui 2014-02-28
<arosales> anyone know of a quick way to show all the recomended charm store charms @ jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> arosales: search for 'charms' and open up the top list
<rick_h_> it'll take a while to load
<rick_h_> but the top section should be all recommended and the bottom is the rest
<arosales> rick_h_: ack thanks
<arosales> rick_h_: is that new with the "bundle" search capability?
<rick_h_> arosales: yep
<arosales> very cool
<rick_h_> two keywords charm, charms, or bundle, bundles
<rick_h_> but it's so slow we're not screaming from the root tops
<rick_h_> more for you guys to show/demo/look at vs a real user feature :/
<arosales> understood, I get a lot of requests from folks to where can I look at the current list of recommeded charms.
<arosales> I want to send them to the gui over manage
<rick_h_> arosales: yep, understand
<arosales> rick_h_: thanks
<arosales> keep rocking it gui team
<rick_h_> frankban: looks to be going better this time. Thanks for the lik to upgrade npm
<rick_h_> and morning
<frankban> rick_h_: morning, cool
<frankban> rick_h_: npm management is a bit disappointing
<rick_h_> yea, not a huge fan myself
<rick_h_> better than none I guess. 
<frankban> rick_h_: I suspect this breaks our charm as well (e.g. juju-gui-source=develop)
<frankban> rick_h_: so, an idea could be to "npm set ca "" in the make file
<rick_h_> hmm, where do we get nodjs from in the charm? 
<rick_h_> I've just updated the nodejs from the ppa
<rick_h_> if it's using the ppa it should be fine on next update/deploy
<frankban> rick_h_: trying
 * rick_h_ goes to get ready for the day and the boy off to day care now that landing is unblocked
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks for updating CI
<rick_h_> frankban: the charm test go ok?
<frankban> rick_h_: no, we take deps from ppa:juju-gui-charmers/stable, we need to update the ppa. created a critical card
<frankban> rick_h_: the charm installs both nodejs and npm: the latter seems to be included in the former now, so a charm update might also be required
<frankban> rick_h_: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/+packages effectively only includes the nodejs package
<frankban> rick_h_: if we need to remove npm from the charms deps, then we might want to release a new charm ASAP
<frankban> rick_h_: if the above makes sense to you, I'll dig into that ASAP
<rick_h_> gotcha, sounds like a plan
<rick_h_> yea, npm is both packages now. surprised that hasn't caused us issues before now as apt-get install fails due to that these day
<frankban> rick_h_: perhaps the charm installs npm from precise?
<rick_h_> frankban: maybe. The hacking docs have been the ppa for a long long time. It'll be good to get it in sync I guess. 
<frankban> rick_h_: no, we currently have npm in our ppa
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> gothca
<rick_h_> so we've hit this in dev but the charm has been fine using the old stuff
<frankban> of course they considered Friday as a good day for a backward incompatible change
<rick_h_> hah! can't have a quiet friday
<BradCrittenden> frankban: just reading backwards.  so you're seeing the charm ftests failing?
<frankban> bac: no, the charm "build from source" fails
<bac> frankban: in the charm trunk, i'm seeing the tests fail on lxc and ec2.
<frankban> bac: logs?
<frankban> bac: it could be related
<bac> frankban: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010106/
<bac> frankban: the second error is a problem in tearDown that is masking the real error in that test
<bac> if the deploy doesn't work then tearDown fails because self.serviceName is unset.  i'll fix that and re-run to see what the real problem is
<bac> frankban: is it true that you cannot run the charm ftests on lxc if your host is not precise?  i was getting errors yesterday that seemed to indicate that when run on my trusty VM.
<rick_h_> bac: you'll have to deploy the charm with make deploy and look at the unit log to see why it's in error state
<rick_h_> it could be related
<rick_h_> bac: but have to double check the unit log to see why it's failing
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<frankban> bac: since the error is in test_branch_source I strongly suspect you are encountering the same error
<frankban> bac: IIRC you cannot run ftests on a local env for two reasons: 1) the tests co-locate the GUI on the bootstrap node (for speed reasons) and this is not possible in local envs, where machine 0 is localhost, and 2) bootstrapping a local env requires sudo
<rick_h_> thanks for sending the email frankban 
<bac> frankban: yes, i was encountering 1).  couldn't colocate since they were of different series
<rick_h_> bac: well lxc can't colocate regardless of series
<frankban> bac: as I said, I suspect you would not be able to colocate even if you were on precise. That's because machine 0 in local envs is not a container
<bac> frankban: ah, right.  i'll update the HACKING doc to remind folks (future me) of that
<frankban> bac: great thank you
<bac> marcoceppi: when you have time could you complete the charmworldlib review at  https://codereview.appspot.com/69430043 ?
<marcoceppi> bac: thanks, off today so will likely get to it monday -ish
 * bac relocates to coworking spot
<hatch> frankban I saw your email, does the charm build with the new version of node?
<hatch> I've been running the latest node locally without issue....
<frankban> hatch: I am trying
<hatch> cool
<hatch> I thought you may have already so I was just curious :)
<frankban> hatch: could you please take a look at https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/149
<hatch> on it
<frankban> hatch: nodejs update solves the SELF_SIGNED_CERT_IN_CHAIN issue, but there is another error. make log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010492/   npm log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010496/
<hatch> looking
<hatch> frankban do you have g++ installed?
<rick_h_> node-gyp requires that the user's home directory is specified in either of the environmental variables HOME or USERPROFILE
<rick_h_> didn't we have to add g++ months ago to get things working?
<rick_h_> or this is another case where we added the dep for dev but not for prod/charm?
<rick_h_> and now we're hitting all kinds of upgrade fun?
<hatch> rick_h_ I THINK we only added it locally
<frankban> hatch, rick_h_ yeah g++ is in the charm
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> that's what typically causes the contextify issue
<rick_h_> frankban: can we try to add a HOME= to the make target and see if it'll build then?
<frankban> rick_h_: that's what I was trying to do
<hatch> Error: node-gyp requires that the user's home directory is specified in either of the environmental variables HOME or USERPROFILE
<rick_h_> ok
<frankban> rick_h_: so the HOME will be root's home in the charm context
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, :/ and kind of stupid it can't work in tmp or something. 
<hatch> ENOENT typically means that the directory doesn't exist or it can't access it
<rick_h_> hatch: right, there's no HOME dir and so it can't build in it, or whatever it wants to do there
<hatch> blarg
<rick_h_> https://github.com/TooTallNate/node-gyp/issues/270
<rick_h_> https://github.com/TooTallNate/node-gyp/blob/0cc243e4593bfca8fb5cbbc7413d89b8ba3b1a03/lib/node-gyp.js#L49
<rick_h_> so yea, we need to give it a place to extract to. We might be able to fake it out if we had to, but building in /root will have to do as a start
<rick_h_> btw, this is why I love OSS. "WTF..." *go load source*
<hatch> OSS also has "RTFS MAN"
<hatch> :P
<hatch> oh man this diff is hard to read, git split it up in a very funky way
<rick_h_> hatch: try the whitespace trick?
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/149/files#diff-8d19084702f50f400641361a9cb78591L1069
<hatch> it picked stuff from within another closure and considered it part of another fn
<hatch> which is 'technically' correct
<hatch> it's just hard to read
<rick_h_> yea, the side by side is a little easier
<rick_h_> but not much
<frankban> I'll call this "Friday's hot fixes vs charm development" hell :-/
<hatch> so hot http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/hrlzerlexsbdxj8u0r5h.jpg
<hatch> frankban lol
<hatch> why do you think we haven't updated node in 6 months :D
<frankban> we did not update node, it's node that updated us
<hatch> lol
<frankban> we were happy with our old good node, they decided to betray our trust, and to make us haters
<hatch> there is too much drama in the node world right now
<rick_h_> heh, no kidding. You see the npmjs stuff? :P
<hatch> ugh what a shitshow
<rick_h_> wheeee
<rick_h_> community building at its best
<hatch> I feel like I'm back in highschool student body elections 
<hatch> all I can say is that I'm super glad I didn't "donate" to npm 
<rick_h_> yea, i almost did and very glad. I'm be fuming
<hatch> I'm still trying to figure out how a product a guy made while working at another company was able to break off into another company
<hatch> unless he did it in his own time...
<hatch> but I was sure it was done during the normal work
<rick_h_> heh, guess who's investing and getting a bit of the company :)
 * rick_h_ says in a cynical voice
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I'm wondering what their revenue plans are
<hatch> they are pretty unstable as-is using couchdb
<hatch> so not sure if people would want to pay them for local instances
<hatch> s/local/private
<hatch> I'm just blaming couchdb because that always seems to be their reasoning when something goes down
<bac> jujugui: i need a prelimary review of this charmworldlib branch that we're going to include several places as a forked version until it can be landed upstream.  any takers?  https://codereview.appspot.com/69430043
<frankban> bac: I'll try to take a look later if nobody else already did, now in the middle of a critical task
<bac> frankban: no rush
<rick_h_> bac: looking
<hatch> jcastro will the app developer week videos be recorded?
<jcastro> I am assuming so
<jcastro> they're on G+
<hatch> jcastro ok cool, I really want to watch but I don't think I can convince rick_h_  to give me that much TO :D
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> rick_h_ I've NEVER used middle click in the course of my daily activities :) 
<hatch> always ctrl+c/ctrl+shift+c
<hatch> the latter being VERY irritating when coming from iterm2
<rick_h_> hatch: ugh, neanderthal :P
<hatch> haha, I just wish someone would make a good linux terminal like iterm2
<rick_h_> oh you've got to be kidding me
<rick_h_> urxvt is 10x the terminal iterm2
<hatch> do I have to use ctrl+shift+c/p to interact with the terminal?
<rick_h_> no, you use middle click and all is well
<hatch> there is no middle click on a touch pad :)
<rick_h_> which is why I'm so irritated
<frankban> hatch: I use ^C ^V and remapped ^C to ^K
<rick_h_> no idea what you use keyboard wise to copy/paste in a linux terminal
<hatch> interacting with the terminal in Ubuntu always feels like the terminal is a second class citizen 
<rick_h_> heh, I feel that way in osc
<rick_h_> osx
<rick_h_> it doesn't remember the size it was, home/etc is stupiud "fn arrow" crap
<rick_h_> urls aren't highlighted and ready to go
<hatch> yeah that's osx for ya
<hatch> are you using iterm2?
<hatch> it's highly customizable and you don't need to do any cryptic commands to change font colours :)
<hatch> really though....it should remember all your settings
<hatch> mine does
<rick_h_> yes, I'm using iterm2
<rick_h_> and any terminal that isn't config file configurable sucks...
<rick_h_> no, you've got to go into the UI and set x, and y, and then z. Then go over to tab 5 and enter blah blah
<rick_h_> instead of git clone github:config_files.git && make install
<jcastro> frankban, hey I just noticed, is there no way to make a manual provider with quickstart?
<frankban> jcastro: no, maas and manual are not yet supported
<frankban> jcastro: of course quickstart does not refuse to start unknown envs if they already exist
<hatch> rick_h_ I am pretty sure you can import/export iterm2 profiles
<jcastro> ah ok
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I got some colors doing that. 
<rick_h_> hatch: not sure how much config it'll support 
<hatch> my biggest issue with things like vim/terminal etc is the discoverability of features is 0
<hatch> oh you want to show 256 colours? sorry we only show you 16
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: it's why I love my git with my config
<rick_h_> solve it once and never worry about it again
<hatch> until new features come down and you realize you didn't know about them until a year later :P
<rick_h_> :)
 * hatch longs for a code-coverage tool for our tests
 * hatch sits up late at night sobbing for it's coming
<rick_h_> hatch: good sprint idea to hack together 
<hatch> tbh the real reason I want it is so that I don't have to keep going through the tests and my refactored code to make sure i hit every branch :)
<hatch> it's very time consuming
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/02/28/lexus-rc-350-f-sport-geneva-photos/
<hatch> I think I need a second job
<rick_h_> not a fan of that front end
<hatch> yeah it's a love it or hate it design
<hatch> I'm in the former category
<rick_h_> "hey, you guys forgot to finish the bumper"
<rick_h_> it's like what would happen if under armor sponsored a car design
<rick_h_> "new breathable mesh"
<hatch> hahaha
<hatch> typically that much air intake on the front of a car is an aerodynamic nightmare 
<hatch> I'm curious as to how they solved that
<hatch> if they did...
<frankban> rick_h_: could you take a quick look at https://codereview.appspot.com/67990044 ?
<rick_h_> frankban: loading
<frankban> cool thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: need a qa? it looks good here. 
<frankban> rick_h_: good point. I think a QA might help. make deploy && juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source=develop && check veerything is ok
<frankban> everything even
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr, will do a ec2 test just to make sure we hit as close to live as possible.
<frankban> rick_h_: sounds good thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: seen https://pastebin.canonical.com/105721/ ?
<frankban> rick_h_: it's a core error. are you using trunk?
<rick_h_> frankban: testing something out. Looks like I might have had an old env laying around :/
<frankban> rick_h_: if not, do you have a stale jenv file?
<frankban> :-/
<rick_h_> yea, think I had some jenv around. My bad. Running juju on too many machines and don't realize I leave things in a bad state
<hatch> good to see that someone finally fixed that imagemagic issue that we had when upgrading before :)
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> jujugui call in 2
<jcastro> rick_h_, I have questions for you after your call
<jcastro> or if you guys want me in there at the end to make fun of me collectively I can do that
<rick_h_> jcastro: after call is cool, be a bit 
<jcastro> no worries!
<rick_h_> http://mitechie.planningpoker.com/participants/new?token=hm67co 
<bac> everyone votes 5 on leaving
<rick_h_> jcastro: got time when you want to chat
<hatch> bac haha
<hatch> I was going to work a bit on my ghost charm this weekend 
<hatch> and create a bundle which deploys everything to machine 0
<rick_h_> hatch: woot
<hatch> but there is a bug which will block that :(
<hatch> the gui binds to port 80
<hatch> where ghost needs to be
<hatch> hazmat filed it a while ago actually https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1256426
<_mup_> Bug #1256426: charm, allow binding to just 443 so can colocate with webapp on port 80 <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256426>
<hatch> it would be awesome if we could squish the fix into the schedule somewhere
<rick_h_> yea, it'd be good to get that in as a config param
<rick_h_> hatch: put a card in the backlog maint pool
<rick_h_> and we'll try to get it up for looking at as part of a 2wk cycle
<hatch> ok cool can do, could the card be 'supply new http and https ports for the gui' ?
<jcastro> rick_h_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi1ph534ssfjd37rq6d5png?hl=en
<hatch> so that the gui could be on any ports (in case the webapp needs https as well)
<frankban> hatch: currently the default is 443 and 80 redirects to 443. with secure=false you only have 80
<frankban> hatch: so I guess those are two separate tasks 1) an option to only bind to the real port without redirecting 80 (defaulting to false) and 2) and option to set the real port (defaulting to 443)
<hatch> ok great thanks I'll update the bug and make appropriate cards 
<hatch> it would be super awesome to have a Ghost bundle all on a single machine
<frankban> hatch: the only missing bit is what happens when you set secure=false
<hatch> juju quickstart ghost-simple
<hatch> :)
<frankban> rick_h_: is charm deployment going well?
<rick_h_> frankban: yes
<hatch> frankban right - I'd be happy to say certain config options are invalid when others are set
<rick_h_> frankban: looking and testing it out but otp
<hatch> if secure=false then you MUST have provided a insecure port
<hatch> for example
<frankban> sounds reasonable
<frankban> rick_h_: cool thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: looks good here thanks!
<frankban> rick_h_: great
<frankban> jujugui: starting the process for a charm release
<hatch> :+1:
 * hatch wishes his irc client did emoticons
<Makyo> Just make it do a train whistle on :+1:
<rick_h_> lol
<frankban> :-)
<rick_h_> perfect
<rick_h_> jujugui I'm not getting canonical admin emails right now so if you need approvaly for anything please ping me
<Makyo> rick_h_, ping :)
<rick_h_> Makyo: lol
<hatch> anyone else having issues sending emails?
<rick_h_> jcastro: I lied, that is me
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok, let Joey know
<rick_h_> jcastro: yep, replied
<hatch> UGH 
<rick_h_> hatch: loves life...
<hatch> I am irrationally agitated about the RL-1 not being available in English 
<rick_h_> RL-1?
<hatch> http://www.revenuquebec.ca/en/sepf/formulaires/rl/rl-1/default.aspx
 * Makyo ducks out to laundromat, will be on once there under diff. nick.
<rick_h_> yay! new yubikeys arrived. Time to yubikey all the machines!
<hatch> yay
<rick_h_> can stop swapping them across machines now
<frankban> jujugui: cs:precise/juju-gui-85 released and ingested. EOD, have a great weekend!
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks so much for that!
<rick_h_> have a good weekend
<frankban> ty
<rick_h_> jujugui if you've got any holiday time in the next two weeks please make sure to submit it so I can setup the number of cards correctly please
<hatch> hmmm
<hatch> oh so DRAB
<hatch> :)
<hatch> DrabMakyo I got a funny story for you
<hatch> ok it's not funny at all
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<rick_h_> I must prefer funny stories...especially when they're funny
<DrabMakyo> Hah!  Oh yeah?
<rick_h_> this one time, at band camp, hatch wrote CS
<hatch> there is this reality tv show where they follow customs agents and all the dumb/funny things that happen
<DrabMakyo> SHH Don't get him started.
<hatch> like people trying to get into the country with warrants and stuff like that
<hatch> anyways
<hatch> this one guy got pulled aside for whatever reason and they pulled out a fox suit and was like 'wtf?'
<hatch> and he said "I'm a furry..."
<hatch> I smiled
<DrabMakyo> Pff.
<DrabMakyo> Nice.
<hatch> because I knew what we was talking about lol
<rick_h_> umm, ok
<rick_h_> hah, come to penguicon, you'll get a lesson or three
<DrabMakyo> It's super important, okay? Haha
<hatch> I had never heard of it until, what, 3 weeks ago? and now I've seen it on TV
<hatch> crazy times
<DrabMakyo> It's weird enough to be a media darling, yeah.
<rick_h_> lol, you've never heard of it?
<hatch> nope never
<rick_h_> I'd think in that cold up there you'd all have nice warm furry costumes
<DrabMakyo> HAhaha
<hatch> rofl
<DrabMakyo> hatch is sheltered.
<hatch> hey! I'm sure you guys have never heard of a snowmobile poker rally! 
<DrabMakyo> You got me there :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> jujugui lf a review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/150
 * hatch is stick of looking at that darn branch
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> jujugui I've gotten the cards pulled out for the 2 week cycle. Lots of maint hopefully we can burn that down. 
<rick_h_> let me know if anything looks off, but basically there's the plan for the next 2 weeks
<hatch> rick_h_ heh, it looks like a lot of work for two weeks
<hatch> I know it's "accurate" it just looks like a lot :)
<rick_h_> 5 devs * 10 days * 2 points per day = 100 points
<rick_h_> that's about 79 points on the board
<hatch> rick_h_ did you make changes to the CI?
<rick_h_> hatch: my bad, I forgot that jujugui was our bot
<rick_h_> and removed him from the juju team...oops
<rick_h_> added back, sorry
<hatch> np, I just noticed a 'Merged build started' and 'Merged build triggered' and got concerned :)
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> same here
<hatch> can he be renamed to jujuguibot?
<rick_h_> hatch: I suppose
<hatch> whichever :)
<rick_h_> 11 files?!
<hatch> yeah see why code coverage would have been nice? lol
<hatch> responding while the comments come in is pretty cool
<hatch> rick_h_ I responded while you were making comments so you will want to go through them again :)
<rick_h_> lol, now to go read all the replies that are build up
<DrabMakyo> Haha, ouch: http://twitter.com/appcode/status/437896886649757696/photo/1
<hatch> hahaha
<hatch> well played 
<hatch> well played
<hatch> very retweet worthy 
<hatch> jcastro do you have someone fixing that weird busted sticky header thing on discourse.ubuntu.com? Would you like someone to look into fixing it?
<rick_h_> hatch: replies to your replies done
<hatch> rick_h_ thanks, I'll get to making the changes
<rick_h_> I'll get a QA setup going here
<DrabMakyo> rick_h_: now that I see what you mean by the JSON we get from cs, I think it might actually be easiest to just build the URLs from the GUI side.  At that point, we know we're getting charms from teh store because we requested the bundle from the store.
<rick_h_> DrabMakyo: right but the json on a bundle details includes the bundle info so we don't have to make 100 calls out to the api
<rick_h_> DrabMakyo: so I'm not sure how we can move that logic gui side 
<DrabMakyo> It looks like it contains most of the info there... https://gist.github.com/makyo/9279138  Maybe I misunderstand, though.  Let me poke around a bit more.
<DrabMakyo> Just need to change these lines: https://gist.github.com/makyo/9279138#file-bundle-json-L1214 etc.
<hatch> ugh I gota run to the bank real quick
<hatch> I'll be on the cell
<DrabMakyo> I'll keep prowling, though.  Definitely want to be sure.  If nothing else, at least we have most of that info already in guiland
<rick_h_> DrabMakyo: hangout?
<rick_h_> maybe I'm just confused
<DrabMakyo> rick_h_: Uh, sure, can step outside.
<rick_h_> DrabMakyo: ah, nvm
<rick_h_> we can catch up monday
<rick_h_> my thoguht is that charmworld can update the charm section for each service when it writes out that json
<rick_h_> and then everything should 'just work' and it knows the url since it's building that charm_metadata
<DrabMakyo> rick_h_: oh, yeah, that'd work perfectly.
<rick_h_> having gui aware that there's some magic there seems the wrong place for the magic
<DrabMakyo> Ah, yeah, that makes sense.
<DrabMakyo> rick_h_: would that be on outputting the json or on ingest/migration?
<DrabMakyo> I had mentioned ingest in the doc, but could do either.
<rick_h_> well my thought was to do it on ingestion so the data in the db is clean
<DrabMakyo> Okay.
<DrabMakyo> +1
<rick_h_> vs havnig to remember to clean it any time we output it
<DrabMakyo> YEp, sounds good.
<DrabMakyo> Laundry's done.  Going to run back home.
<DrabMakyo> Back in a few.
<rick_h_> jujugui I'm out. Have a good weekend. Thanks for the branch hatch 
<hatch> back
<hatch> ugh Friday bank and road traffic
#juju-gui 2015-02-23
<jw4> rick_h_: love your vanity plate
<rick_h_> jw4: :)
<rick_h_> jw4: my other car as cli4lif :)
<jw4> haha
<rick_h_> https://flic.kr/p/j66Mr1
<rick_h_> but yea, the new plate shows off some team pride
<jw4> is that a recent photo too or does it always have snow and ice in michigan?
<rick_h_> naw, that's from last year
<rick_h_> I have a pic with the two plates side by side in summer but can't find it so fast
<jw4> yeah, because its so RARE ;)
<rick_h_> :)
<jw4> I'm enjoying 70 degrees clear and sunny weather here in CA
<rick_h_> when I woke up today and took the boy to day care in -17F it sure feels rare
<jw4> there's a reason I fled Washington state 
 * rick_h_ looks at his camping photos from the summer and dreams of hooking up the trailer to the truck and hitting the woods
<jw4> Hey, snow camping is fun too
<rick_h_> heh, my camper is a hybrid so we have to shut down early 
<rick_h_> can't do that cold stuff
<jw4> batteries can't handle the cold?
<rick_h_> water/pipes/tanks/me
<jw4> heh
<rick_h_> the hybrid there's the tent ends that fold down
<rick_h_> so you're basically in a tent hanging off the side
<jw4> oh, I see... yeah not exactly polar expidition equipment
<rick_h_> https://flic.kr/p/fyow7w
<rick_h_> yea, pretty much
<jw4> 's true - that picture does make me want to hook up my trailer too
<rick_h_> mmmm, hanging in the Appalachians in the fall https://flic.kr/p/g7kWiG
<rick_h_> :)
<jw4> did you get rid of your Toureg in favour of your new truck?
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> going to south dakota this sprint and wanted a bit more cargo space
<rick_h_> got the touareg because I wasn't sure if we'd like camping so worst case I had a nice SUV if we sold the trailer
<rick_h_> but now that we love camping I want the truck bed for bikes, generator, more comfy space for long trips/etc
<jw4> +1
<rick_h_> and in a couple of years my airstream...but don't tell my wife :)
<jw4> hehe - Yeah, I don't go googly over campers, but I sure do lust after an airstream
<rick_h_> yea, again, wanted the airstream but until we were sure we'd like camping it's a lot of $$ to swallow
<jw4> for sure
<huwshimi> Morning
<stokachu> is annotations a required field in a bundle file?
<rick_h_> stokachu: no, but it's required for layout properly. We've got an open item to add auto layout support to the new svg generation code but it's not done yet
<stokachu> rick_h_: so if someone deployed a juju bundle then loaded up juju gui the icon's just layover each other?
<rick_h_> stokachu: no, in the GUI there's auto layout stuff in JS
<rick_h_> stokachu: but on jujucharms.com we're using a back end Go library to build the svg which does't have that same logic yet
<stokachu> ah ok
<rick_h_> stokachu: so it depends on where we're talking about tbh
<stokachu> rick_h_: basically what im doing is auto generating bundle files 
<rick_h_> stokachu: k
<stokachu> and mostly people will just deploy and not really do anything wrt juju-gui
<stokachu> so wanted to make sure it was safe to leave those gui-* fields out
<rick_h_> yea, so no biggie. It's not required. Just makes for prettier layout as we respect the gui annotations if they're there
<stokachu> rick_h_: ok cool man
<rick_h_> if you hit any issues let me know 
<stokachu> rick_h_: but once the autolayout stuff lands in the go library it shouldn't matter?
<rick_h_> stokachu: yea, at that point if you publish a bundle jujucharms.com will auto layout the svg visualization and the JS already supports it for the live env stuff
<stokachu> awesome, thanks for the help
<rick_h_> np
#juju-gui 2015-02-24
<whit> is there anyway to tell quickstart not to implicitly install juju local?
<whit> (or add the stable ppa when it's already there)?
<whit> like an env var or a flag?
<rick_h_> whit: hmm, it should detect it. If that detection is failing maybe a bug?
<rick_h_> oh yea there's a --no-ppa or something I think. /me checks
<whit> ah ok cool
<rick_h_> well the code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-quickstart/trunk/view/head:/quickstart/manage.py#L65 looking for the cli flag
<rick_h_> whit: ok so --distro-only
<rick_h_> will only keep to the disto provided version of juju and not install the ppa
<rick_h_> whit: I also think it respects a JUJU var for a custom juju path used for testing. I'm blanking on that atm maybe frankban can point it out faster than I can grep it out
<whit> rick_h_, huh.. I've got a docker container with the client + quickstart with stable installed
<whit> somehow it's not picking up the check
<whit> rick_h_, I can dig around. I only asked here if someone had it on the top of their stack :)
<rick_h_> whit: definitely sorry juggling a few calls/ircs atm and slow fording
<rick_h_> will get it asap
<frankban> whit: --distro-only should avoid installing the PPA
<whit> rick_h_, well thanks for taking a look for me... 
<rick_h_> frankban: right but he's not getting it picking up the juju path at all atm
<whit> frankban, I think the check is failing somehow
<rick_h_> frankban: isn't there an ENV var for telling it where juju is?
<frankban> rick_h_: @JUJU
<frankban> $JUJU 
<frankban> whit: what's the path of juju in your system?
<rick_h_> whit: ^ try that out with the path to juju?
 * whit checks
<whit> $JUJU is not set
<frankban> whit: `which juju`?
<whit> ultimately installed in /usr/lib/juju-1.21.1/
<whit> but linked into /usr/bin
<frankban> whit: so you have a /usr/bin/juju correct?
<whit> frankban, yup
<frankban> whit: `/usr/bin/juju --version`?
<whit> frankban, 1.21.1-trusty-amd64
<frankban> whit: what's the return code of `/usr/bin/lxc-ls`?
<whit> frankban, on a fresh container, lxc-ls doesn't exist
<whit> is that what's checked?
<frankban> whit: that's why quickstart is trying to install juju-local, yes
<whit> frankban, ok 
<whit> frankban, is there a way to turn that behavior off in the current version?
<whit> fake out lxc-ls?
<frankban> whit: there's no way, except the hack you mentioned
<whit> frankban, is it just testing for existence or a successful run?
<frankban> whit: we can work on an override, I am not sure about the use case there
<whit> frankban, that's cool, I'll make a ticket explaining
<frankban> whit: successful run
<frankban> whit: thank you
<whit> local provider does not run inside docker atm
<whit> may never, though we are going to give it a shot
<whit> but currently the client and qs run quite nicely, and having throwaway containers is nice for all sorts of things
<whit> teaching, demoing, testing, charm review, etc
<frankban> whit: I see
<whit> frankban, thanks for your help
<frankban> whit: np
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-02-25
<lazyPower> I just noticed that it became possible to remove a subordinate relation *hattip* ty for that gents
<rick_h_> lazyPower: coolio
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i'm probably lagging behind in the features landing in gui. Hows things on your side o the fence?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: going well, antonio pointed out a giant bug today but docs now update and http://juju.ubuntu.com/ is a cool new place now :) 
<lazyPower> rick_h_: intredasting. are you aware that the /docs still links to the old docs?
<lazyPower> (it auto completed.... maybe i'm being picky)
<lazyPower> but i dig that its all redirecting to jujucharms.com now, thats groovy baybeh
<rick_h_> lazyPower: the docs should be redirected as well
<lazyPower> might be caching on my side
<rick_h_> so have to bring that up I guess
<lazyPower> i seem to find all those fun "you had something cached" issues
<rick_h_> naw, it's just they just did it today so missed something there
<rick_h_> rt replied to
<rick_h_> so hopefully fixed up tomorrow
<dimitern> hey guys
<dimitern> someone familiar with quickstart can perhaps tell me were there any changes needed after the fix for bug 1420403 landed in juju-core (1.21, 1.22, and trunk)
<mup> Bug #1420403: juju-quickstart: bad API server response: 'NoneType' object is not iterable <api> <ci> <network> <regression> <juju-core:Fix Released by frankban>
<mup> <juju-core 1.21:Fix Released by frankban> <juju-core 1.22:Fix Committed by frankban> <juju-quickstart:Invalid by frankban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420403>
<frankban> dimitern: no, no changes required on the client side
<dimitern> frankban, that's what I remember as well - is quickstart using lp:python-jujuclient internally?
<frankban> dimitern: it is
<dimitern> frankban, and the client also didn't need to change right?
<dimitern> frankban, I doesn't seem like jujuclient changed since before the fix - just looking at the code
<frankban> dimitern: correct
<dimitern> frankban, thanks!
<frankban> dimitern: was the fix released?
<dimitern> frankban, well, 1.21.3 is released, which includes the fix, but jamespage today reported this bug 1425435
<mup> Bug #1425435: juju-deployer/jujuclient incompatibility with 1.21.3 <api> <network> <regression> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425435>
<frankban> dimitern: I still get "Ports":null with 1.22-beta3
<dimitern> frankban, that's expected - 1.22-beta3 was released before the fix
<dimitern> frankban, hmm.. actually according to the changelog it should have the fix
<dimitern> frankban, something's wrong here.. I'll investigate more
<dimitern> frankban, ah, I see the problem - 1.22-beta3 includes my original fix for bug 1418433 which you then improved as part of fixing bug 1420403
<mup> Bug #1418433: unit ports not populated by API megawatcher <api> <regression> <juju-core:Fix Released by dimitern> <juju-core 1.21:Fix Released by dimitern> <juju-core 1.22:Fix Released by dimitern> <juju-gui:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418433>
<mup> Bug #1420403: juju-quickstart: bad API server response: 'NoneType' object is not iterable <api> <ci> <network> <regression> <juju-core:Fix Released by frankban>
<mup> <juju-core 1.21:Fix Released by frankban> <juju-core 1.22:Fix Committed by frankban> <juju-quickstart:Invalid by frankban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420403>
<frankban> dimitern: so we don't have a release with the subsequent fix?
<dimitern> frankban, 1.21.3 should have both, but apparently there's still a problem
<dimitern> frankban, can you do a quick test with 1.21.1 from the stable juju ppa?
<dimitern> frankban, sorry, I meant 1.21.3, not 1.21.1
<dimitern> (the latest available)
<frankban> dimitern: doing it now
<frankban> dimitern: it works with 1.21.3-utopic-amd64 from the stable PPA
<dimitern> frankban, great! thanks for confirming
<frankban> dimitern: so new release landed in stable but not in devel?
<dimitern> frankban, that's one possibility, another one that's bugging me is the issue might be still there if you upgrade from 1.21.1 to 1.21.3 - I'm testing this now
<frankban> dimitern: it wasn't working on my local machine with a fresh environment using the latest devel version, so I presume devel does not have the fix
<dimitern> frankban, oh, that's weird, but easier to check - cheers, I'll look into the devel ppa
<frankban> dimitern: ty
<jcastro> hey rick_h_
<jcastro> have we talked about CIing all the bundles on that page on a regular basis?
<jcastro> we as in us collectively, not you you. :)
<rick_h_> jcastro: it's brought up. There's the bundletester stuff and charm testing is supposed to look at bundles once the charm stuff is good, but I've no idea where that's at to be honest
<jcastro> yeah also we have another problem
<jcastro> bundles and all that jazz will work fine in AWS/Azure, etc.
<jcastro> then you go onsite with an OB and boom
<rick_h_> boom because? 
<jcastro> whatever issue is local that we can't reproduce in a cloud, for example this weekend we had a squid problem on an OB
<jcastro> and it didn't matter if the bundle worked or not, the entire thing needed to be hand held
<jcastro> I guess I am just saying that just testing bundles in the public cloud isn't good enough
<rick_h_> jcastro: ok, good to know. We can look into doing some OB testing on things. I know they've set some up over a company vpn and maybe we can get some time to figure out what's up and correct it if it's a regular isue. 
<rick_h_> hatch: ping when you're in, frankban brought up a good point on the promulgated bundles and that the id there is just the bundle name. 
<hatch> rick_h_: that's not a problem though is it?
<hatch> and good morning :)
<rick_h_> hatch: no, not a problem just wanted you to make sure you kept that in mind during dev/qa
<rick_h_> hatch: as we only talked about u/xxxxx/name urls yesterday
<hatch> yeah, this is what I came up with https://gist.github.com/hatched/3613d21af62ca9c221ed
<hatch> I think that it'll work for all different formats
<rick_h_> hatch: cool will QA that then. I'll work to bring up a storefront/gui together and test out the 'add to demo' and the commands across a bunch of bundles once we're ready
<hatch> sounds good - I'm just writing the GUI tests right now for this then I'll be hopping on the storefront
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch> rick_h_: the GUI PR is up https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/697
<hatch> uiteam could I get a review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/697 thx
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> two cancelled calls in a row ftw! :)
<hatch> haha less walking though
<frankban> dimitern: any news on the Ports problem?
<dimitern> frankban, not really - I've investigated thoroughly, couldn't reproduce it and reported my comments in bug 1425435
<mup> Bug #1425435: juju-deployer/jujuclient incompatibility with 1.21.3 <api> <network> <oil> <regression> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425435>
<frankban> dimitern: ack, ty
<hatch> great talk lazyPower 
<lazyPower> Thanks hatch :)
<hatch> lazyPower: do you find people understand the ansible charms better than bash ones?
<hatch> I would have assumed a bash/python charm would be easier to grok
<lazyPower> hatch: Ansible is really well documented and gives you a lot of batteries out of the box in terms of idempotency, and logic structures
<hatch> is it the 'popular' one now? vs chef and whatnot
<lazyPower> i'm trying to campaign to get ppl using proper config management rather than spawning these behemoth toolbox libraries (like we have in charmhelpers) where cm tools have already solved this problem.
<lazyPower> eh, its a bit of preference, yaml is easier to learn than ruby + DSL's for chef/puppet - but puppet is still hands down the 800lb gorilla in the room
<hatch> ahh
<lazyPower> hatch: do you know if rick_h_ is still around?
<hatch> lazyPower: your guess is as good as mine :) 
<hatch> if he is I'm sure he'll poke his head in now that you have dinged
<lazyPower> ok, just curious if he had an emergency to run out for
<lazyPower> well i feel bad now, i've dinged him in 3 places :(
<lazyPower> my name is going to be synonymous with a curse word before long...
<hatch> lol
<lazyPower> man.. chuck that.
<hatch> nah you have a long way to go yet
<lazyPower> thats the chuckest thing i've heard all day
<hatch> Makyo: you able to do a qa on my PR?
<Makyo> hatch, sure, I'm spinning my wheels as it is
<hatch> break time! :)
<Makyo> Got the PR number off the top of your head?
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/697
<hatch> one better :)
<Makyo> Thanks
<Makyo> hatch, LGTM (though maybe in the future, we want the "Location:" link in the header might need to be update din the future)
<hatch> Makyo: yeah tbh I have no idea what the purpose of that is anymore
<hatch> it's always been a thorn for me
<Makyo> I think it made more sense in an earlier iteration.
<Makyo> Oh well, something for another time.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yes, was on the phone doing manager stuff for a bit :P
<lazyPower> yeah sorry about the ping crazyness :( 
<rick_h_> grr, this sysdeps thing is not working for me here
<rick_h_> ah crap, vivid lxc container FML
<rick_h_> hatch: have no QA for you atm, have to start over sorry
<rick_h_> and uploading GB of stuff for lazyPower is making this brutal
<hatch> :) np Makyo is on it
<rick_h_> hatch: please get QA from gui from someone else
<rick_h_> ty Makyo 
<lazyPower> GIVE ME ALL YOUR BANDWIDTH MWAHAHA
<lazyPower> rick_h_: if its a better option - just hit me with what you're working on now, the others can wait until an overnight xfer
<rick_h_> lazyPower: np, Makyo has my back and I'm going to feed the dog/etc and just let the bandwidth go
<lazyPower> 10-4
<rick_h_> should see the sharepoint iso showing up now 
<rick_h_> and then you'll have to wait forever on my upstream to pull it from guimaas
<rick_h_> run that overnight heh
<lazyPower> i feel like we've reverted to 90's style transfer of files....
<lazyPower> like, xdcc
<lazyPower> fxp
<hatch> haha
<lazyPower> all pre bt options
<hatch> eff tee pee
<hatch> ess eff tee pee 
<hatch> :)
<lazyPower> hatch: pleb - distribution hubs used server => server transfers :P
<hatch> haha
<lazyPower> i'm not going to say how i know this... but it might be from the scene... http://www.welcometothescene.com/
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ok, best of luck downloading now 
<lazyPower> ta rick_h_, cheers!
<Makyo> hatch, the more I think about it, the more we might want to escalate the Location link, since it's no longer the same as the deploy link.
<Makyo> hatch, I mean before the design stuff in the pipeline.
<hatch> Makyo: I always thought it was supposed to be the bzr location
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<Makyo> hatch, used to be that the charmstore URL ("cs:") was what you could dump into quickstart.  Now that they've diverged, I think it should be one or the other - quickstart or bzr.
<hatch> Makyo: well both charms and bundles have the location so probably should be bzr
<hatch> since you can't use qs for charms
<Makyo> hatch, sure.  I think in that case, that we should promote the deploy tab (or the information)
<Makyo> Just deemphasize the basket.
<Makyo> Just a thought, not actionable.
<hatch> bundles have the cs: and charms have lp:
<hatch> lol
<hatch> oy
<Makyo> Yeah, and some of the future stuff is a unification of styles toward first class bundles, just thinking about iterative approaches.
#juju-gui 2015-02-26
<rick_h_>  lazyPower downloads going ok?
<hatch> rick_h_: did you use the wrong bug number on that card?
<rick_h_> hatch: don't think so?
<rick_h_> hatch: it's just for tracking the 'why' and to make sure the right juju client is pulled
<rick_h_> hatch: for backgroud info, not a bug we're fixing/working with just working around by updating the client dep
<hatch> ohh ok 
<hatch> gotcha
<hatch> ok I'll get on that in the am
<rick_h_> hatch: ty
<lazyPower> rick_h_: yeah, its making with the transfer, just wrapped the server image
<rick_h_> lazyPower: get images ok?
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i have 1 more to grab, let me double check that isn't stalled
<lazyPower> oi, sql server and sharepoint both have sha1 mismatch,s o i have 2 :(
<lazyPower> i can wait to fetch these until after hours
<rick_h_> lazyPower: :/ ok np
#juju-gui 2015-02-27
<mbruzek> hatch: Are you there?  https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/51
<hatch> I am
<mbruzek> why does Google hate our docs bro?
<hatch> mbruzek: thanks - that's a definite bug as the other ones seem to redirect properly
<hatch> I haven't done any work at all with the docs but I'll pass this on
<mbruzek> hatch not sure it is a doc problem maybe jujucharms.com thing?
<hatch> they are all the same :)
<hatch> micro services ftw....yeah that
<hatch> :P
<hatch> mbruzek: thanks for filing the bug though
<rick_h_> mbruzek: hatch redirect updated
<rick_h_> docs get love again
<mbruzek> thanks rick_h_
<rick_h_> ty for the catch
<mbruzek> Hey rick_h_ I spoke at NORLUG yesterday about Juju.
<rick_h_> mbruzek: <3
<mbruzek> The president of NORLUG Marc Thomas claims he knows you
<rick_h_> no kidding, he used to come to CHC I think if that's who I'm thinking of
<mbruzek> yes
<mbruzek> After my Juju talk, he did a lightning talk about the "awesome" window manager
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/+MarcThomas/posts
<rick_h_> yea, he was local for a while and moved out. good kid
<mbruzek> He said you also turned him on to that
<rick_h_> <3 small world after all
<rick_h_> yea, been a while but remember him definitely lol
<mbruzek> Had beer and pizza with him yesterday and your name came up
<rick_h_> <3 
<rick_h_> hopefully nice things lol
<mbruzek> and not in a *bad* way like at the Eco team meetings!
<rick_h_> hey, it only took me a year to do what jcastro wanted and have one juju site :P
<rick_h_> he should be happy now, awesome to see one google analytics with all our requests/etc together
<mbruzek> don't believe the haters
<mbruzek> Have a nice weekend Rick I just wanted to name drop, cause that is how I roll.
<rick_h_> hah, yea good names to drop
<rick_h_> you have a good weekend to
#juju-gui 2015-03-01
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2016-03-03
<huwshimi> destroy this thing?
<gmeszaros> hello all, I just read that you updated the getting started page. A question regarding, is it intentional to have a getting started button at the bottom of that page? That just loops you back to the same page
<hatch> heh that does look like a misplaced footer :)
<hatch> thanks for pointing that out gmeszaros 
<gmeszaros> hatch: glad if I can help making it better :)
<hatch> gmeszaros: I'm just otp atm but if you beat me to it :) https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/
<gmeszaros> hatch: alright, I'll do it
<hatch> :D thanks! 
<gmeszaros> hatch: #219
<hatch> great
<gmeszaros> np
#juju-gui 2017-03-01
<dakj> Hello guys, I need help. I try to deploy Landscape Dense-Maas on Ubuntu 14.04Lts but I've received that error on haproxy: "Status: error - hook  failed: "config-changed" IP address: none. I've open also this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/881208/deploy-landscape-gui-via-juju-gui-on-ubuntu-14-04lts-server but any suggest......
<rick_h> dakj: that looks like an old charm using an older version of charmhelpers that still uses the word "services" vs "applications" in the 2.0 rename
<rick_h> dakj: looks like you got a hint at that in the stack overflow there. To remove the older revision number from the charm 
<dakj> rick_h: I'm using JUJU 2.0 and MAAS 2.0
<rick_h> dakj: right, and so things are expecting the code/etc to use "applications" vs the older language of "services"
<rick_h> dakj: but the charm it looks like, is before that name change and so it's erroring
<rick_h> dakj: so you're on modern tools but the charm isn't modernized and needs to be updated. 
<dakj> rick_h: how do I've to make to resolve that? I've to deploy the one application per time?
<dakj> rick_h: without use the Dense-Maas service?
<rick_h> dakj: so you can edit the yaml file in the bundle you used. You can remove that application and redeploy it. Or you can upgrade the charm. 
<dakj> rick_h:To upgrade the charm, I've to use the juju command? 
<rick_h> dakj: or the gui. If you click on the application there should be an option to change the version that's there
<rick_h> dakj: but yes, you might need to resolved the application
<hatch> rick_h https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/landscape-dense-maas/archive/bundle.yaml the bundle isn't updated properly
<hatch> it's using the old format
<rick_h> hatch: hmm, I thought the store updated it and the gui would work. It's a config issue in the install hook that's erroring
<dakj> Hatch & rick_h: how do I modify that to make it new one?
<hatch> rick_h yeah it should have
<rick_h> dakj: click the download button https://jujucharms.com/landscape-dense-maas/ (download zip) and you can edit it
<dakj> rick_h: ok I got it
<hatch> dakj once you've got the bundle downloaded, you can modify the haproxy charm revision and then click the 'import' button in the GUI
<hatch> or drag and drop it into a new model
<hatch> the yaml file that is
<dakj> hatch & rick_h: I've to modify bundle.yaml or the other one?
<hatch> the bundle.yaml
<dakj> Hatch: from cs:trusty/haproxy-16 to cs:trusty/haproxy?
<hatch> dakj I'll yep
<hatch> er
<hatch> yedp
<hatch> ...
<hatch> :)
<dakj> Hatch & rick_h: I'll try that, now I've to go to break I'll inform you about 1hr about that see you later. Thanks a lot 
<hatch> no problem
* hatch changed the topic of #juju-gui to: Juju As A Service Beta now available at jujucharms.com | https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
* hatch changed the topic of #juju-gui to: Juju as a Service Beta now available at jujucharms.com | https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
#juju-gui 2017-03-02
<dakj> Hatch & rick_h: hello guys sorry for yesterday..I'm trying that and I've changed all release of all charms with the last ones but when move the chaos on lxd receive that "Error placing unit: unable to place a trusty unit on the xenial machine 27/lxd/0"
<dakj> rick_h: where can I find the last release of charms for Trusty?
<rick_h> dakj: what charm was this again?
<rick_h> dakj: https://jujucharms.com/haproxy/trusty and you can change the charm url cs:trusty/haproxy
<dakj> rick_h: landscape dense-maas
<dakj> rick_h: I've to to change that on all charm present in bundle.yaml
<rick_h> dakj: so whatever gives you the error there. but I'm demonstrating that you can find the charm for the series by adding the series to the end of the url like that
<dakj> rick_h: ok, I try only that
<dakj> rick_h: I've changed only charm haproxy using "charm: cs:trusty/haproxy-40" but the error is the same 
<dakj> rick_h: I've tried also "charm: cs:trusty/haproxy" the error
<dakj> Is the same
<rick_h> dakj: so looking at that bundle all of the applications are listed as trusty. 
<rick_h> dakj: how are you deploying this? Are you trying to deploy it to a specific machine that might already be xenial? 
<dakj> rick_h: the machine is a trusty, here is its bumble.yaml file https://paste.ubuntu.com/24096309/
<rick_h> dakj: and you're just using "juju deploy ..." on maas? 
<dakj> rick_h: yes look the post to see my lab (http://askubuntu.com/questions/881208/deploy-landscape-gui-via-juju-gui-on-ubuntu-14-04lts-server)
<rick_h> dakj: do you have an updated juju status output handy?
<rick_h> dakj: looking at that error ""Error placing unit: unable to place a trusty unit on the xenial machine 27/lxd/0"" means that there's a machaine #27, that's xenial 
<dakj> rick_h: all node have been deployed with ubuntu 14.04, anyway I tryed to re-deploy all node. 5 min then I'll try that again
<dakj> rick_h: same think with new node deployed with Ubuntu 14.04
<rick_h> dakj: right, but something has to be saying xenial somewhere for that error so without seeing status output I'm not sure how to identify what's conflicting there
<dakj> rick_h: I've created LXD container with Juju gun then  drap & drop the application on container and the result is that
<dakj> rick_h: Do yo have a teamviwer to make a remote connection? I don't know where is that 
<dakj> rick_h: same problem if I try to add charm by charm on different node!!!! 
<dakj> rick_ could it be the Juju guy is installed on a ubuntu 16.04???????? I don't think that!!!
<dakj> rick_h: on root container any error
<dakj> rick_h: any idea?
<rick_h> dakj: sorry, otp with someone atm
<dakj> rick_h: anyway thanks
#juju-gui 2017-03-03
<dakj> rick_h: hi, anyway changing the line from charm: cs:trusty/haproxy-50 to charm: cs:trusty/haproxy I've obtained the same error "Status: error - hook failed: "config-changed" IP address: none Public address: none"
<dakj> rick_h: I don't know but deploying the bumble of Landscape Dense-MAAS
<dakj> rick_h: it's becoming hard!!!!!
#juju-gui 2018-02-28
<bdx> charmstore hanging on charm push https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nmk4GbYCCg/
#juju-gui 2018-03-01
<TheAbsentOne> Ahn there is an actual channel for the juju-gui oopsie 
<rick_h> TheAbsentOne: yes, though tbh I love it more when we just use the #juju channel. I should bring up EOL'ing this one at some point
<rick_h> TheAbsentOne: I see you had some discussion going on about a project. Feel free to ask anything you need. 
<TheAbsentOne> Yeah well I might look into the juju-gui code to hack my way for a proof of concept. The other idea is to actually create a charm itself for my needs. Basicly I want to be able to have nodes in the gui that are small entities and not per definition services or applications
<TheAbsentOne> rick_h: but as I understand that is not the direction juju wants to go ^^
<rick_h> So there's been some things around proxy charms in the past
<rick_h> the idea being that it'd map juju-isms into things that might be api calls, or other things that control a non-juju operated service
<rick_h> e.g. someone did a route53 charm at one point
<rick_h> so that you could relate things to it and they'd get dns entries and such
<rick_h> TheAbsentOne: but yea, the GUI is about visually representing the Juju model and so things that aren't tied into that are hard to fit in cleanly. 
<TheAbsentOne> for my dissertation specifically we want to model databases (and maybe tables) that are connected to a certain technology (existing charms) and these databases or tables are the nodes you want to connect your application with instead of the server
<TheAbsentOne> this would solve the current restriction in wanting to deploy 2 different charms using one and the same table/database 
<TheAbsentOne> if that kinda makes sense rick_h :)
<rick_h> TheAbsentOne: hmmm, so that "right" fix for that issue is a known todo we call "relation config"
<rick_h> the idea being that when you relate two things you might want to set specific config on that relation. 
<rick_h> for instance relating a data input source charm to the database, and a second data processing/viewing charm to the same database
<TheAbsentOne> is that todo documented? That might be very interesting to put in my dissertation
<rick_h> you might then set the db name as part of the relation config passed between them
<rick_h> I can see if there's the start of a spec for it. It might be worth a search through the mailing list for relation config
<rick_h> it's come up as folks hit use cases over time
<TheAbsentOne> great, thanks for that!
<rick_h> np, have to run the little one to school but always happy to chat fun tech stuff
<TheAbsentOne> Well I personally think that people like models and visual stuff right, but currently juju only models the services from a charm and visualise that as a node. And a lot of people would love to model "everything" in their infra ^^
<TheAbsentOne> be safe rick_h ! :)
